# S20 Workout Journal



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2006)

hey guys and gals.  Been off the boards for a while hopefully some of you guys still remember me!  Been busy with work and planning for a new baby as the wife is now pregnant!  In the meantime, I have been messing around with all types of routines, from max-ot to westside to whatever, and I decided that my ambition to lift is a lot stronger than my physical will to lift.  I always want to lift mentally, but when it comes down to it, I get home from work exhausted and have a hard time.

So, now not that this is going to be an easy routine, I thought I would try and HIT-type workout.  HIT in the fact that it's gonna be one set to failure for each exercise, but for now I won't be using any special high intensity stuff like forced reps, or whatever.

I am gonna divide it into 3 workouts, and plan to use the following schedule: 1, 2, off, 3, off, 1, 2, off, 3, off, etc...

Workout 1:
Squats
SLDL
GHR
Decline Crunches
Leg Raises
Shrugs

Workout 2:
Decline Bench Press
Close Grip Bench Press
Chest Supported Row
Low Cable Rows
EZ Bar Curls

Workout 3:
Rack Pulls
Military Press
Pullups
Dips
Upright Rows

I am hoping to gain a lot of strength on this, I have no idea what it's gonna do for size, I've never only done 1 set before, and hopefully recover a little bit since I am used to heavy weight higher volume workouts.  But I figure, if I ever wind up doing 300 for 8 on the bench press, I shouldn't really be lacking in size, at least I wouldn't think so.

I will try to keep this journal updated, so much as I have time during the day to do so, things are hectic in my neck of the woods lately.....but its good to be back  

Current Stats:
Age:31
Height: 5'10"
Weight: Currently 210


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2006)

May 2 -- HIT workout 2

Didn't feel like squatting today, so I decided to start with workout #2

Decline Bench Press
275 x 8

Close Grip Bench
245 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 8

Cable Rows (Plate loaded home machine--very crappy, lol)
120 x 7

EZ Bar Curls
130 x 4

Well it was an interesting workout, relatively quick, felt good afterwards since I wasn't exhausted like I normally am.  the real fun will come on the squat day


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2006)

Welcome back!  



Keep adding either a rep or more weight everytime you repeat a workout.   You should see some nice gains


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Workout 1:
> Squats
> SLDL
> GHR
> ...


Hi Stewart- welcome back...I share that same problem: Wanting to go to the gym...then somehow..don't...
But, it looks like we are both back, and nowto press forward, right! 

I'm trying to figure out your workout...Archie and GW are gonna be better at this than I am for HIT, but I think Archie may suggest something of an:
Upper, Lower, Upper schedule: your workouts: 2,1, then 3 or 3,1,2
Also, looks like you have:
1) legs and abs
2) chest and back
3) shoulders and back

am I seeing that right?
if so..maybe try: 
workout # 1 or #3: chest, delts and tris
workout 2: legs, abs
workout #1 or #3: Back, traps and bis.
on an on / off / on / off, etc schedule? 
Just my .02 worth...

Congrats on the news of the upcoming new baby!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> May 2 -- HIT workout 2
> 
> Didn't feel like squatting today, so I decided to start with workout #2
> 
> ...


may I critique one more thing?
you did:
1 chest, 1 tri
2 back - of the same plane (more or less same exercise, just different variation) 1 bicep.

tomorrow's DOMS should be fun for you!
I just did squats for the 1st time in 2 months yesterday...so today was a great day for me...

BTW: AWESOME on the curls!


----------



## rangers97 (May 3, 2006)

Good work


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2006)

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Hey Burner. .thanks for stopping by. I???ll try to explain what I am trying to do here, and then can let me know what you think... .Oh and thanks about the baby, that should be fun when finally comes, but I have some time, my wife isn???t due until October.. .but I got YM to give the heads up cause he???ll have a few months on me, lol... [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
The explaination is, I really don???t have one! lol. [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]. [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif].other than trying to add more frequency per movement (I wrote this in terms of movements, not bodyparts), and giving more rest between squats and rack pulls. Every other day didn???t provide the frequency I wanted, so this is the way I could figure out putting in some rest days and keeping the frequency up there. I figure eventually, if I keep this up, the rack pulls might change to regular deads if my back holds or I might just try deads anyway and see how that goes, of course if I know its gonna be a day, I will stick with rack pulls. Still with me? lol 
so I figure if i squat on a monday, say, I will deadlift on thursday, and then squat again on saturday.. .of course this all depends on how I can handle it. Like I said, I doubt I am doing HIT, I am just following some principles. I want my multiple rep one set of an exercise to high on everything... .1 would love to get to 400 x 8 on a deadlift eventually, or 315 x8 on squat eventually, and I thought this might be a way to get there 
Oh, and as for yesterday, I put 2 pulling movements vs. 2 pushing movements, cause even though cgbp is for tris, it is still a compound pushing movement, and I need to get some balance between pushing and pulling, cause my pushing dominates my pulling strength. On 3, it will also be 2 pushing (dips, military press) vs 2 pulling (deadlifts/rackpulls, pullups) and upright rows are just a little something extra. 
Who knows if it will work, but I did put some thought into it! lol 

Oh and I'm glad someone thinks those curls were good, cause I though they were  [/FONT]


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

gotcha- 
archie can go thru this alot better.

I can't curl 130...I may be able to swing 130...but I can't curl it... 
there's this guy in my gym...wow....his 'curls' are more like a lower back, delt, some bicep curl...

glad to have ya back..now let's kick some ass!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Brother Stewart, good lookin weights my Friend!!! I understand your w/o, but if HIT is properly done, you will not, and won't want to up the frequency, but as you said, your not following HIt per say, just the principles!!! I believe in a balanced attack to your body, the body doesn't understand whats moving or lifting, just that it's being taxed, and it recovers as a whole, not seperatly, thats why I do not follow  back to back days with the weights, but hey, thats just me, the fact that your w/o means your a winner in my book, not htat I'm anything, just tipping my hat to you my Friend!!!

Again, your #'s are very Impressive, Good Stuff, keep at it!!! Not trying to be a pain, just givin my 2 cents!!!


----------



## rangers97 (May 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Stewart, good lookin weights my Friend!!! I understand your w/o, but if HIT is properly done, you will not, and won't want to up the frequency, but as you said, your not following HIt per say, just the principles!!! I believe in a balanced attack to your body, the body doesn't understand whats moving or lifting, just that it's being taxed, and it recovers as a whole, not seperatly, thats why I do not follow back to back days with the weights, but hey, thats just me, the fact that your w/o means your a winner in my book, not htat I'm anything, just tipping my hat to you my Friend!!!
> 
> Again, your #'s are very Impressive, Good Stuff, keep at it!!! Not trying to be a pain, just givin my 2 cents!!!


 
Well if I thought you were being a pain, you would know   lol

stop by anytime, and feel free to input your 2 cents whenever you want, the more info the better right!!  And you are correct, the sets are tough, but I don't think I qualify for true HIT status, but I really want to increase the frequency of my workouts, I love doing the once a week kick the crap out of a bodypart workout, but somehow I feel doing more frequent workouts is the key.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2006)

eh crap, guys if you see posts from Rangers97, that would be me as well...that is my brother's account and sometimes he logs in and leaves it under his name and I write posts as him, etc.....so sorry Archangel, that last response was mine, don't get confused!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

It's all good my Friend, I'll definatly be following along!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

May 4 -- Shoulders/Arms

Worked out with a buddy of mine today who doesn't believe in HIT, so I gave in and did his workout today....truth be told, I enjoyed it! Might do more with him, if I do , all that planning I put into my HIT will be out the window, but at least I'll have a workout partner, something I haven't had in like 5 years now, so that's plenty consolation I guess...

Standing Military Press
165 x 8  
165 x 6
165 x 6

Upright Rows
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 5  
275 x 5  

Pushdowns (Free weight)
90 x 7

EZBar Curls
130 x 4
130 x 4

Hammer Curls
65 x 4 -- too heavy, oh well


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

ho-lee-crap! You've been out of the gym for a while and THOSE are the #'s you are putting up????
good job!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ho-lee-crap! You've been out of the gym for a while and THOSE are the #'s you are putting up????
> good job!


 
LOL!
I have been working out on and off, just not doing anything structured, basically just did whatever I felt like on any given day.  So I guess given that fact, it is pretty cool to still have this strength level...AMEN to muscle memory!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ho-lee-crap! You've been out of the gym for a while and THOSE are the #'s you are putting up????
> good job!


  My thoughts exactly!!! Good Stuff Brother Stewart!!! Congrats on gaining a w/o partner, the fact that your w/o is whats important, not what kind you do (HIT vs. Volume) I prefer HIT, but I'm not psycho about it, it's a preference thing, so Kudos to you for doing whatever you decide!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

well, I was hoping to sway my buddies opinion on the one set HIT stuff, but after todays workout, if he doesn't want to change, I might have to really suck it up.  you are right, who cares what you do, as long as you do something!  It sucks that I spent so much time working on my damn HIT routine though!!  oh well, the partner is definitely more important than a routine IMO


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

it's good to have a WO partner..as long as your goals/ideals are the same. I used to life w/ my best friend way back...I would do the same...just go along w/ his workouts...then I started getting experience and wisdom to what worked for me...
we can always work chest together...still good to go there...but we argue about everything else....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it's good to have a WO partner..as long as your goals/ideals are the same. I used to life w/ my best friend way back...I would do the same...just go along w/ his workouts...then I started getting experience and wisdom to what worked for me...
> we can always work chest together...still good to go there...but we argue about everything else....


 
Yeah it's ok, I am not against what he likes to do, hes just into heavy weight, low reps kinda like max-ot, which is fine, I used to do that, so I am used to it, and I got some nice results from it.  I hate doing higher reps, but I am slowly working 8-10 rep sets into my workouts, along with the good old 4-6 reps


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

well...I gotta tell ya...this twice a week workout split thing is new for me...
I also prefer my reps lower....but see the bene's of the higher reps as well.
I think I will do this split for two months, then go back to my favorite, 1 major bodypart per week for a month then go back...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

well all I know is that this morning everything from the tip of my ass all the way up to my neck is sore as hell, damn military presses!!!

Hey they were kind of fun though,,,,


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

your ass has a tip?????

I know the feeling...I'm sore and am walking around like I am 70years old...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

its just a term for a geographical region


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Stewart???


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> its just a term for a geographical region


I've heard of:
The tip of the spear!
The tip of the iceberg!

but never....the tip of your ass....hmm...me thinks me needs to study some more geogragphy...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've heard of:
> The tip of the spear!
> The tip of the iceberg!
> 
> but never....the tip of your ass....hmm...me thinks me needs to study some more geogragphy...


 
It's a very remote region where few have ventured to go.... and come back alive....

Now on the other hand, I hear the tip of the ass on the female species is a very desireable place to go, assuming the topograpghy of the land isn't too large!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats goin on BRother Stewart???


 
Nothin much Mr. Angel...just waiting for this day to be over to get the hell outta work..!! It's like 80 degrees and sunny around these parts today, much much too nice to be stuck inside working dammit!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Nothin much Mr. Angel...just waiting for this day to be over to get the hell outta work..!! It's like 80 degrees and sunny around these parts today, much much too nice to be stuck inside working dammit!!!


I hear ya there, of course it could be storming like crazy, and it's STILL too nice to be working!!! Have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya there, of course it could be storming like crazy, and it's STILL too nice to be working!!! Have a Great weekend!!!


thanks my friend you too! Of course, I will be back later to post my leg workout for the day, we might get a little crazy with the squats later today, who knows, but then again, I will need my legs for the weekend ahead, so maybe not too crazy


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Now on the other hand, I hear the tip of the ass on the female species is a very desireable place to go, assuming the topograpghy of the land isn't too large!!!


that paints a beautiful picture in my mind...you sir, are a poet...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that paints a beautiful picture in my mind...you sir, are a poet...


 
I try


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

May 5 --Legs

Squats
275 x 4  
275 x 4
275 x 4  
I thought I had more in me for this weight, oh well....

SLDL
205 x 8
205 x 8

Glute-Ham Raise
5
4
need some work here, lol

exercise with plate on stomach, lying on floor and thrust hips up (have no clue what they're called)
25 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2006)

Lifts are looking good S20........What happened on the squats ??


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lifts are looking good S20........What happened on the squats ??


 
i think my legs were already looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i think my legs were already looking forward to the weekend!


"These boots were made for walkin'...and that's just what they'll do!"


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Brother Stewart!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

5/8 -- Upper/Horizontal

Decline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 1
300 x 4
300 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
90 x 8
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 5 1/2

Incline Bench Press
250 x 5
250 x 4

Low Cable Rows (freeweight home machine)
120 x 6
120 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 5
275 x 5

Phew!  Actually picked up the pace today, finished in about 45 minutes in between doing 2 loads of laundry, lol, I usually hit an hour +, so this was definitely quicker paced and I felt it....I am gassed right now.  Heavy weight + low reps + short rest = a wierd type of tiredness, not the exhausted huffing, puffing type, just deep rooted exhaution....off to take a nap!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

nice workout. I wanna take a nap...have 45 min before I can leave the work place...to go...shopping...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice workout. I wanna take a nap...have 45 min before I can leave the work place...to go...shopping...


 
ahhh....shopping....always nice to go shopping, although the last time I went "shopping" I came home with a 50 inch TV and $200 Oakleys, the wife wasn't too happy bout that (at the time, now she LOVES it, lol)

so yeah, shopping can be fun


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

so..she loves HER new oakleys? 
naw...food shopping....the staples...


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

BIG weights my Friend, lookin Strong in here!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

Solid workout S20!!  

Those short RIs are tough


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..she loves HER new oakleys?
> naw...food shopping....the staples...


 
hehe you're a funny guy, lol  yeah with my luck even if I did come home with new Oakleys for her, she probably wouldn't even like the ones I picked out, so what good does that do for me in any event, lol??


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> BIG weights my Friend, lookin Strong in here!!!


 
i am getting there...but dont forget, I like to use the low reps, so maybe my poundages look inflated, but still, doing 300x4 or 275x6 or 250x10, I guess it's all the same in the end right?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Solid workout S20!!
> 
> Those short RIs are tough


 
Well, mine are nothing like your crazy ass workouts! lol,,,45 seconds rest is just not human...maybe Burner was onto something about you, lol....

my rests were more like 2 minutes, but when I normally take 4-5 minutes, well, it makes a big difference


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hehe you're a funny guy, lol yeah with my luck even if I did come home with new Oakleys for her, she probably wouldn't even like the ones I picked out, so what good does that do for me in any event, lol??


Ive got my moments...
what..a woman is picky???? really? 

This new split I ma on is new for me...mon and tues I am liking...5 rep ranges...but thurs and fri....have to stay in the 10 rep range...oy!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ive got my moments...
> what..a woman is picky???? really?
> 
> This new split I ma on is new for me...mon and tues I am liking...5 rep ranges...but thurs and fri....have to stay in the 10 rep range...oy!


 
I struggle between which rep ranges I want to use, even if I plan on using a higher rep range, the heavier weight low rep sets always win out.  I am limiting myself from staying in a low rep range all the time? Maybe, but I don't care, as long as the numbers go up.  We bought some 1 1/4 pound plates, so we can go up in 2 1/2 pound increments, so that should really help in the progression.  For my main movements, I want to get around 6 reps per set, then increase the weight, so I am fairly certain if I can get 6 reps at a particular weight that it will be no problem to get at least 4 if not more when going up 2 1/2 pounds.  Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

I was reading an article in some magazine about a particular workout. it hit al fibers. I'd have to reread it. But, you use low/med/high rep ranges to hit all fibers...
I'll reerad it tonight and let u know in the am


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

May 9

Deadlifts
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 1
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

Leg Lifts
20, 20

DONE....tired...need sleep


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i am getting there...but dont forget, I like to use the low reps, so maybe my poundages look inflated, but still, doing 300x4 or 275x6 or 250x10, I guess *it's all the same in the end right*?


Much agreed there my Friend, keep at it, doing great, Solid w/o today too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> May 9
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 8
> ...


are you using straps or raw grip? both overhand. or overhand/underhand?

DB said I can't use my straps anymore....the rat...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> are you using straps or raw grip? both overhand. or overhand/underhand?
> 
> DB said I can't use my straps anymore....the rat...


 
double overhand, no straps.  

still I am not impressed at all by these...I wish I had the knowledge back when I was younger that I have now.   The first time I ever even did a deadlift was like a year and a half ago, and I never trained it consistently like my other lifts.

so here you have the classic case of the guy who benches more than he squats and deadlifts!  I am trying to catch up


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Much agreed there my Friend, keep at it, doing great, Solid w/o today too!!!


 
thanks man...i was not too thrilled with the workout today, I had a bit of an off day, plus I guess I was a bit distracted by trying to bid on a house, lol...the realtor called just as I started my first set of deads, so naturally, between the calls and callbacks for counteroffers, I was a little preoccupied, so I said, let me finish the deads, then screw it, I will just rest up and be ready for thursday


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> double overhand, no straps.
> 
> still I am not impressed at all by these...I wish I had the knowledge back when I was younger that I have now.   The first time I ever even did a deadlift was like a year and a half ago, and I never trained it consistently like my other lifts.
> 
> so here you have the classic case of the guy who benches more than he squats and deadlifts!  I am trying to catch up



Sorry - I don't feel bad for guy that benches, squats and deads over 300  



I just started doing deads about 18 months ago too


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sorry - I don't feel bad for guy that benches, squats and deads over 300


 





			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just started doing deads about 18 months ago too


 
I am sure you were a lot more consistant in your training of it than I was, thats why you're in the 400s already


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

<------I love this guy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> <------I love this guy!



  Me too!!! 

I like this one too   >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Me too!!!
> 
> I like this one too >>>>>>>>>


 
There are a few "favorites" of mine, such as:

       

and perhaps the funniest one ever:


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Hey chicken leg man! 
HA! Just kidding...I too started w/ the deads late...I'm still not sure whther I am doing them right...how far down do you put your butt...if too far, feels like u are doing a squat...not far enough...to much on the back...I do have some nifty scars on my shins from deads though...remember readingthat ifthe bar is 'not scraping' up your shins...then u aren't doing them right...that's why I miss that one bar @ Worlds. It had that big 'U' in the middle of it..shins were bypassed....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey chicken leg man!
> HA! Just kidding...I too started w/ the deads late...I'm still not sure whther I am doing them right...how far down do you put your butt...if too far, feels like u are doing a squat...not far enough...to much on the back...I do have some nifty scars on my shins from deads though...remember readingthat ifthe bar is 'not scraping' up your shins...then u aren't doing them right...that's why I miss that one bar @ Worlds. It had that big 'U' in the middle of it..shins were bypassed....


 
or the trap bar like YM uses....that is the best one actually...the least strain on your lower back, but since I don't have one, I just make due with what I have.

I am always working on form on them too, I don't think my deads are the same for any 2 workouts, lol.  I always work on something.  The best way to describe what I feel is the proper movement, is to bend down and kind of lean back a little right before you pull, with your head looking up to straighten the spine.  I you subconsciously remember to pull up and a little back (obviously not too much or you will fall over!), the bar kind of takes a path which for some reason just feels like it is right, and yes it rips the crap out of your shins on the first pull.  Hitting the shins just keeps the bar closer to your center of pull, so it is less strain on your back

Thats why the trap bar rocks...it puts the weight directly in the center plane of your body, not in front like in a regular barbell dead.

And that concludes our deadlift lesson for today class!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

that's pretty much how I do it...I had been thinking of using DB's...better ROM and that center of gravity as well.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's pretty much how I do it...I had been thinking of using DB's...better ROM and that center of gravity as well.


 
yeah but you can only go so heavy on DBs.  i mean even homemade ones, whats the most you can put on them, something like 6 25 pound plates on each db, so that's 150ish?  So you would only be able to dead up to 300 pounds, of course the dbs are probably a whole different animal than barbell, but I dunno, why don't you try it and see how much different they are ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

we top out at 120's. So, likeu said..will have to check it out...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> or the trap bar like YM uses....that is the best one actually...the least strain on your lower back, but since I don't have one, I just make due with what I have.
> 
> I am always working on form on them too, I don't think my deads are the same for any 2 workouts, lol.  I always work on something.  The best way to describe what I feel is the proper movement, is to bend down and kind of lean back a little right before you pull, with your head looking up to straighten the spine.  I you subconsciously remember to pull up and a little back (obviously not too much or you will fall over!), the bar kind of takes a path which for some reason just feels like it is right, and yes it rips the crap out of your shins on the first pull.  Hitting the shins just keeps the bar closer to your center of pull, so it is less strain on your back
> 
> ...



The trap bar really hits my quads more than anything.   There really isn't any low back pressure.

Regular Deads are a whole different beast.    I really scrap my skins when doing deads.   I go a lot lower with deads as well.    I feel it more in my back with deads.  (just some comments)

Both are great exercises


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2006)

May 11 -- Upper Vertical

Standing Military Press
95 x 8
95 x 8
145 x 5
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6
Notes:  These started on the floor and I cleaned them into position.  I guess it's nice to know I can clean 170 off the floor VERY easily  

Pullups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+15 x 6
BW+15 x 6
BW+15 x 6

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW+45 x 6
BW+100 x 6
BW+100 x 6  

Upright Rows
110 x 8
110 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

Close Grip Chinups
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 4

This workout was long and tiring, and probably longer than it should have been, but I needed a little longer rests between sets of the military presses and the dips to even get through the next set.  Strength seems to be progressing nicely.

To date, the best barbell shoulder press I ever did in my life was 190 x 5 and that was seated, so the 170 standing, I am really impressed by that


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I am really impressed by that


um..yeah..me too, He-man...

Good workout!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Wow, Fantastic w/o, let me just shut my mouth and run away!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wow, Fantastic w/o, let me just shut my mouth and run away!!!


 
Now why would you go and run away??lol


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um..yeah..me too, He-man...
> 
> Good workout!


 
He-Man...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!....I prefer Skeletor, but that's just me  

Thanks man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2006)

That does look like a LONG workout (but a good one)


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That does look like a LONG workout (but a good one)


 
yep, if you're gonna spend almost an hour and a half on a workout, it had better be a good one!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2006)

i've got a question for you guys, what do you think about one lower body day per week and two upper body days per week?  Basically alternate weekly between squats and deadlifts, and if doing squats do SLDLs with them and if doing deads do front squats with them, along with some extra work like ab work and possibly hyperextensions.

I always want to do squats and deads both during the week, but I think in the long run it might be too much.  If you do one lower day, you can do a 3 day per week schedule, which might be advantageous.  I would just have to get out of the 4 day per week mind frame and not go crazy with the extra off day!

what do you guys think?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i've got a question for you guys, what do you think about one lower body day per week and two upper body days per week?  Basically alternate weekly between squats and deadlifts, and if doing squats do SLDLs with them and if doing deads do front squats with them, along with some extra work like ab work and possibly hyperextensions.
> 
> I always want to do squats and deads both during the week, but I think in the long run it might be too much.  If you do one lower day, you can do a 3 day per week schedule, which might be advantageous.  I would just have to get out of the 4 day per week mind frame and not go crazy with the extra off day!
> 
> what do you guys think?



   I was thinking the same thing the other day.   (GREAT MINDS think alike    I thought about giving my lower body a little more rest.   So instead of doing a Push/Pull/Legs are you going to do a: Vertical Upper / Legs / Horizontal Upper or Chest and Back / Legs / Shlds and Arms or Upper Compound movements / Lower / Iso movements or  Upper Heavy / Lower / Upper High reps....... There are lots of combinations


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing the other day. (GREAT MINDS think alike  I thought about giving my lower body a little more rest. So instead of doing a Push/Pull/Legs are you going to do a: Vertical Upper / Legs / Horizontal Upper or Chest and Back / Legs / Shlds and Arms or Upper Compound movements / Lower / Iso movements or Upper Heavy / Lower / Upper High reps....... There are lots of combinations


 
I was thinking about doing the upper horizontal/legs/upper vertical split, monday, wednesday and friday.

But I may incorporate some westside ideas in there I am not sure yet, you know going for a 3RM say on the big 3 movements instead of 2-3 sets of 4-6 reps.  I mean don't get me wrong, it would be great to squat 315 for 3 sets of 6, and deadlift 350 for 3 sets of 6 and bench 315 for 3 sets of 6, but I think that is the fast track to burnout for a 32 year old guy like me.  If I limit the big three to a 3rm only, yeah it will be tough, but at least it's only one all out set, then you move on.

I will also get the benefits of a pure strength component in the training as well as my heavy rep work on the other movements.  

We'll see, either way, I think I am gonna go 3 days starting next week it's just a question of how I go about doing it


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

skelator? He's a sniveling, whinning, biatch! AND! Always got his ass kicked...

Now, I was thinking of doing that next 'cycle'.
Mon / Wed / Fri:
chest,delts, tris / Legs / back, traps, bis

Do cardio on days in between.

as far as deads...I do those on Back days...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

you know I never thought about that, that he always got his ass kicked...ok I take that back...He Man it is

I keep getting hung up on the working body parts once or twice a week thing.  If you do upper vertical/upper horizontal, you are essentially working your back, chest, arms, and shoulders twice per week.  But I also like the following split:
chest/bis
legs
off
shoulders/tris
back
because if you pick the right movements, you can still hit the bodyparts twice per week, only in a sneaky fashion, lol.  for example, for chest you do bench, incline bench and dips, and bis you do close grip chins and hammer curls.  the close grip chins hit the back so right there you have your back hit twice per week.  Back work hits your bis, so your bis are hit twice a week.  If you use the close grip bench press for tris and thursday, then thats hits the chest a bit as well, so you have two chest days, chest work hits the shoulders and tris, so you also have 2 shoulder and tris days.  Then your legs are still getting hit once unless you do deads on back day, but you COULD get around it by doing just rack deads.

did you get all that?? lol...so this is my dilemma


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

did u say something????    

that's actually the split I was doing before I stopped going..then started my twice a week...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

Stewart!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> did u say something????


 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's actually the split I was doing before I stopped going..then started my twice a week...


how did you like it?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Stewart!


 
Morning! Happy Friday!!!! How are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> how did you like it?


I liked it alot. You just kill that body part for the week.
My split was:
1) chest / bis
2) legs
3) off
4) delts / tris
5) back / traps
6&7) off


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I liked it alot. You just kill that body part for the week.
> My split was:
> 1) chest / bis
> 2) legs
> ...


 
did you do squats and deads in the same week?


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

yep.
one week, I'd do deads, the other I'd do SLDL.
figure...u do legs on tuesday...don't do deads or sldl till friday...then not again till tuesday...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

May 12 --Back/Traps

Well, my friend and I, the crazy mofos we are decided to change things up again to the split I mentioned earlier in my journal.  So today would be back/traps, and I know I did some back on monday and yesterday, we just did it again anyway, whatever  

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
90 x 7
140 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5

Pullups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6
Now, normally I wouldn't do an exercise 2 days in a row, we are just a bit wierd sometimes with things...

Cable Rows
125 x 5
125 x 5

Deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5
My finger is still messing me up on these lifts, I don't understand what is wrong with it, but any pulling movements just kill


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

im thinking about going to rack pulls next time, instead of deads, I am convinced I just do not have the proper form down and it's only a matter of time before I do something damaging to my back, I just hope I am not too stubborn to realize this and make the switch.
I am also contemplating front squats as opposed to back squats, as the front squats are easier on my lower back....we'll see

To whoever I miss, have a great weekend!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

Quit sticking your finger where it doesn't belong .....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Quit sticking your finger where it doesn't belong .....


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

...and please wash it....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

was'sup, stew? Where the heck are ya?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, stew? Where the heck are ya?


 
ahhh fricken work dude...bad day, and I wanted to kill the idiot the made my sandwich for lunch today, but other than that, I am still here!  Working out now actually...this should be a good workout....I got my buddy to try powerlifting for a week!  fun fun fun!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ahhh fricken work dude...bad day, and I wanted to kill the idiot the made my sandwich for lunch today, but other than that, I am still here!


aww...looks like somebody has a case of the 'Mondays'..
-Office space


Hope the workout was a good one!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

May 15

Bench Press
45 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x miss
345 x miss
DAMN...I thought I would at least get the 345 after missing the 355....sticking point was about 3 inches off chest....brought the bar down, went to drive it up, bam, nothing

Chest Supported Rows (1 minute rest between sets)
160 x 7
160 x 6
160 x 5

Incline bench press (1 minute rest between sets)
205 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 5

Cable Rows (1 minute rest between sets)
110 x 9
110 x 8
110 x 7

Close Grip Bench Press (1 minute rest between sets)
225 x 10
245 x 6
245 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aww...looks like somebody has a case of the 'Mondays'..
> -Office space


 
PC Load letter?? What the fuck does that mean?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> PC Load letter?? What the fuck does that mean?!?!?!?!?


love that movie!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> love that movie!


 
It's def a classic!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> May 15
> 
> Bench Press
> 45 x 10
> ...


nice weights....you'll get it next time...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

so...do you have your 15 pieces of flare?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice weights....you'll get it next time...


 
I'd better, or else.....I will be mighty pissed, lol

Those 60 second rest intervals make a world of difference, I gotta get used to using lower weight so I can up the reps.  I always get caught up in the numbers, for some reason...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...do you have your 15 pieces of flare?


 
Are you kidding?? I am the manager of that restaurant!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I'd better, or else.....I will be mighty pissed, lol
> 
> Those 60 second rest intervals make a world of difference, I gotta get used to using lower weight so I can up the reps. I always get caught up in the numbers, for some reason...


yeah...my medium days. (10 reps sets) are a bugger...I'd rather go heavier and do 5 reps...but, I need to hit all angles/fibers...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

well I am going to try to work up to 8-10 rep sets with 60 sec rest intervals on accessories, if I can convince my asswipe friend to keep up the westside stuff.  I think he enjoyed todays workout, I know I did.  I love pushing max weight, it is just so satisfying!  Plus I HATE multi rep squatting, so now I just have to do one rep


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

don't think I'd like to try the 60sec RI...I like my 1 1/2  - 2min...

I really don't care for the low rep squats...thnk I do better w/ higher reps...but, I am doing this for this month...thinking I am gonna do the push/leg/pull next month...(3 exercises per BP) then next month: 1 BP per day, 3-4 exercises per BP, then back to this...


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Whats up BRother S20??? Lookin like an animal in here!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up BRother S20??? Lookin like an animal in here!!!


 
hello arch!!  I might have to add these animal paks to my arsenal, that would seem to fit the theme tonight, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Damn - nice weights!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn - nice weights!!


 
thanks YM, but you eat these weights for breakfast and spit out the leftovers, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> thanks YM, but you eat these weights for breakfast and spit out the leftovers, lol



Riiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

eat? Did somebody mention food?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Food ??    I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

all I have to eat...is a bologna and cheese sammich...nto the greatest...but keeps me from buying at the mall food  court..$$


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

I just had a protein shake


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

protein shake for me in 30 minutes...syntrax matrix orange cream...yummy


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> protein shake for me in 30 minutes...syntrax matrix orange cream...yummy



Sounds good.    I've been buying ON Strawberry for the last two years.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I've been buying ON Strawberry for the last two years.


 
Syntrax Nectar Lemon Tea is awesome too....tastes just like iced tea!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

my bologna and cheese was good...sort of....not really....but I am not hungry anymore....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I've been buying ON Strawberry for the last two years.


how does it mix?
I need toget another MRS..and I like the kind that u can add water and shake.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how does it mix?
> I need toget another MRS..and I like the kind that u can add water and shake.


 
ON whey mixes great...syntrax products mix great as well


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

so..what's ON? (beside the opposite of 'off')


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..what's ON? (beside the opposite of 'off')





Optimum Nutrition (Whey)


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

gotcha. thanks....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

may 16

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 2
275 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1
330 x 1*
*Got it up, but I really won't count it as it was sloppy, I almost fell forward but caught myself and got into panic mode to get it up, lol.  We almost had a face plant here folks, luckily crisis was averted.  Might be time to get some of them pills to go  

GMs superset w/ reverse crunches
135 x 8 (SS) BW x 20
135 x 8 (SS) BW x 20
135 x 8 (SS) BW x 20

Hypers
BW+25 x 10
BW+35 x 10
BW+35 x 10

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Nice !!   Watch your back on those squats!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

u did have the safety bars set up, right?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice !! Watch your back on those squats!!!


 
yeah tell me about it....it must have been a sight to see...lol.

it's amazing, I feel more comfortable holding 350 over my head as in a bench press, but i was scared shitless with this weight on my back.  I really thought for a second I wasn't coming back up, and the whole leaning forward thing, that's damn scary!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u did have the safety bars set up, right?


 
yes I did sir...
i hope I never have to use them


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yeah tell me about it....it must have been a sight to see...lol.
> 
> it's amazing, I feel more comfortable holding 350 over my head as in a bench press, but i was scared shitless with this weight on my back.  I really thought for a second I wasn't coming back up, and the whole leaning forward thing, that's damn scary!



That's an EZ way to take you out of the game for 3-4 months.......


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

well I gotta tell you, I have the utmost appreciation of all you guys that regularly squat over 300 pounds.  Burner, your 335 x 4 from yesterday, holy crap dude, I realize just how hard that is to do.  Props to you and everyone else who worked up to these weights.  you did 4 reps at 5 more pounds than I literally fell on my face for 1.

But I guess it's like anything else right?  I have been working out since I was like 18, you know when I started I was an upper body only guy, and I actually never squatted till about 2 years ago to be honest.  So I can feel fairly confident with 350 pounds in my hands, but scared when it's on my back.  SO, I would gather if I continually train the squat and deadlift, in 10 years from now, they should be up there proportionate to my bench.  Of course I'll be in my 40s by then and probably have the testosterone production of a dust mite, so who knows what will happen. 

I just wish I could go back to when I first started and do it all over again the right way....


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well I gotta tell you, I have the utmost appreciation of all you guys that regularly squat over 300 pounds. Burner, your 335 x 4 from yesterday, holy crap dude, I realize just how hard that is to do. Props to you and everyone else who worked up to these weights. you did 4 reps at 5 more pounds than I literally fell on my face for 1.
> 
> But I guess it's like anything else right? I have been working out since I was like 18, you know when I started I was an upper body only guy, and I actually never squatted till about 2 years ago to be honest. So I can feel fairly confident with 350 pounds in my hands, but scared when it's on my back. SO, I would gather if I continually train the squat and deadlift, in 10 years from now, they should be up there proportionate to my bench. Of course I'll be in my 40s by then and probably have the testosterone production of a dust mite, so who knows what will happen.
> 
> I just wish I could go back to when I first started and do it all over again the right way....


no time like the present, eh?

oh..and the 1st time I tried 315...I fell too...luckily I had the safety bars...or I woulda been foocked...pretty much did what happened to you. Got to leaning over...couldn't recover...WHAM! 

besides..your body is already strong...working the squats and deads...and paying them attention...the #'s will go up. how 'bout 10 months...not years! 
and...dust mites...aren't they supposed to be strong for their size???


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yes I did sir...
> i hope I never have to use them


...like I did yesterday???


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> and...dust mites...aren't they supposed to be strong for their size???


 
isn't that ants???


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> isn't that ants???


if so...u better hurry up and make it happen...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

You're almost "middle age"...........


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> if so...u better hurry up and make it happen...


 
yeah I might be working out every day from now on if thats the case...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're almost "middle age"...........


 
dont remind me  

i remember like it was yesterday going to the gym with my buddies before going to class at college...shit that was like 10 fricken years ago!! DAMN 

I am really curious as to what the animal pak stuff will do for you guys...we need all the help we can get...


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> dont remind me
> 
> i remember like it was yesterday going to the gym with my buddies before going to class at college...shit that was like 10 fricken years ago!! DAMN
> 
> I am really curious as to what the animal pak stuff will do for you guys...we need all the help we can get...


what's worse....my real estate office is in a mall. I see these young highschool girls go by...and at first thought: Damn, she's pretty....WHOA...wait....I'm old enough to be her father..... 

u need vitamins anyway....just go get the vits and see 4 yourself?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's worse....my real estate office is in a mall. I see these young highschool girls go by...and at first thought: Damn, she's pretty....WHOA...wait....I'm old enough to be her father.....
> 
> u need vitamins anyway....just go get the vits and see 4 yourself?


 
you dirty, dirty old man...

i've got it worse...i work at a middle school and a high school in the IT department...some of these high school chicks there, my God..nothing like seeing the top of the thong of an 18 year old...ahhhh....wait a minute, I hope they're 18!! lol.  Its so scary, these girls are half naked all the time.  IF I have a daughter ain't no way in God's green earth they are going to school dressed like these girls!

oh and the vitamins,,,,I take my multi every day, I just wanna know if these will be better than the ones I already have...no point in spending money if they're gonna do the same thing, ya know?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> dont remind me
> 
> i remember like it was yesterday going to the gym with my buddies before going to class at college...shit that was like 10 fricken years ago!! DAMN
> 
> I am really curious as to what the animal pak stuff will do for you guys...we need all the help we can get...



I hear ya ... I graduated from college in '93


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> you dirty, dirty old man...
> 
> i've got it worse...i work at a middle school and a high school in the IT department...some of these high school chicks there, my God..nothing like seeing the top of the thong of an 18 year old...ahhhh....wait a minute, I hope they're 18!! lol.  Its so scary, these girls are half naked all the time.  IF I have a daughter ain't no way in God's green earth they are going to school dressed like these girls!
> 
> oh and the vitamins,,,,I take my multi every day, I just wanna know if these will be better than the ones I already have...no point in spending money if they're gonna do the same thing, ya know?



What kind of IT do you teach?   I do Oracle, Linux, SAP type work.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What kind of IT do you teach? I do Oracle, Linux, SAP type work.


I'm not a teacher, I am the IT guy for my school.  Kind of like a network administrator I guess you can call it.  I have to deal with all the moron teachers who complain "my computer is broken cause the screen is black" and when I visit them it turns out their monitor is turned off...stupid crap like that

I gotta tell you, it's the most unappreciative job ever invented...EVERYONE complains when things go bad, but never do they give you any credit when things are working well....


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

LooK! U already HAVE that face! U animal!


18? I've seen 14 year olds wearing thongs....don't think I'm too old fashioned..but a girl that young has no business wearing a thong...
a boy sees that....that has got to send him a message..and not  good one...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I'm not a teacher, I am the IT guy for my school.  Kind of like a network administrator I guess you can call it.  I have to deal with all the moron teachers who complain "my computer is broken cause the screen is black" and when I visit them it turns out their monitor is turned off...stupid crap like that
> 
> I gotta tell you, it's the most unappreciative job ever invented...EVERYONE complains when things go bad, but never do they give you any credit when things are working well....



Welcome to the world of "IT"


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

I am starting to hear those MCSE boot camp classes being offered on ther radio...
The average salary for a MCSE is 67,000..and there is great demand for them!
In only two weeks, you can have yours and be making GREAT money!!!!!!
uh..huh....
What did PT Barnum say: There's a sucker born every minute...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I am starting to hear those MCSE boot camp classes being offered on ther radio...
> The average salary for a MCSE is 67,000..and there is great demand for them!
> In only two weeks, you can have yours and be making GREAT money!!!!!!
> uh..huh....
> What did PT Barnum say: There's a sucker born every minute...


 
LOL! Funny you say that, it was just like the computer "school" I went to back in 2000 to get into the field.  The Chubb Institute...yeah institute my ass....I remember how they promised us such great paying jobs and job placement after "graduating" from the school...yeah ok here's what happened....about half the class quit and went back to their old jobs, and out of the ones who stayed to the end, maybe only me and one other guy got jobs within a couple months. 
so here they are sitting in front of a guy with only a high school education working as a manager at the Sports Authority and promising him a NEtwork Engineering job making over $50,000 right out of school and anyone here think they won't jump at that opportunity?  those money sucking BASTARDS!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

I still dont have my MCSE...I have gotten my: A+, NET+, Win2k MCPx2 (desktop and Server) and an Associate's in Netowrking.
I am gonna get off my butt..and get my Sec+ and then go back and work on the MSCE. 
I've been sitting in an operations cernter for the past 6 years...so I don't know squat about computers anyore...but, I am gonna get that fixed in the next few months...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2006)

may 18 DE Bench

Speed Bench (light 55% 1rm)
6 x 3 @ 185

Seated Overhead Press (press off rack set at chin level)
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 8

Pullups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6

EZ Bar Curls
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Shrugs
275 x 10
315 x 6
315 x 6


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

Animal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

Damn Skippy!!!  Nice lifts


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2006)

thanks guys!  Seemed like a very uneventful workout though, lol.  The shoulder presses were cool.  I never started them at the bottom before.  You usually start from the top and lower and raise.  This was starting from a dead stop at my chin level, so I was impressed by them..the last set, was like a burst of super strength, lol, I might have made 10, but I didn't want to push it.

And my Animal M Stak should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> thanks guys!  Seemed like a very uneventful workout though, lol.  The shoulder presses were cool.  I never started them at the bottom before.  You usually start from the top and lower and raise.  This was starting from a dead stop at my chin level, so I was impressed by them..the last set, was like a burst of super strength, lol, I might have made 10, but I didn't want to push it.
> 
> And my Animal M Stak should arrive tomorrow.



I got mine today     We'll see how well it works for tomorrow's workout

    haha


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I got mine today  We'll see how well it works for tomorrow's workout
> 
> haha


 
I can't wait...but you know whats gonna happen right? We've hyped it up so much we are gonna get a placebo effect thing going on...."yeah man, shit was awesome, I had a kick ass workout" when in fact, it was just a good workout and the stuff did nothing, lol, but who knows, maybe it will work


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I can't wait...but you know whats gonna happen right? We've hyped it up so much we are gonna get a placebo effect thing going on...."yeah man, shit was awesome, I had a kick ass workout" when in fact, it was just a good workout and the stuff did nothing, lol, but who knows, maybe it will work



Nooooooooooo...........I'm going to look like this:   

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

some one call me?

I definately have more energy...feeling pretty hyped...do make sure you drink PLENTY of water...

have u seen the video in this link: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64974&goto=newpost

holy schnikes!!!! some of the stuff those guys are doing is INSANE! 170lb DB mil presses!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooo...........I'm going to look like this:
> 
> That's all there is to it.


 
Well alright! if you say so!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> some one call me?
> 
> I definately have more energy...feeling pretty hyped...do make sure you drink PLENTY of water...
> 
> ...




I saw it...............All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

those guys lifting..make me feel itty bitty.....


----------



## rangers97 (May 19, 2006)

yeah, and I thought I was pretty badass for doing dips with 115 pounds on the belt, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2006)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> yeah, and I thought I was pretty badass for doing dips with 115 pounds on the belt, lol


 
HA! You're lucky if you can BENCH 115 pounds, let alone DIP 115 pounds


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2006)

may 19 -- DE Lower

Box Squats (Light 55% 1RM)
8 x 2 @ 185

Speed Deadlifts (Medium 75% 1RM)
6 x 1 @ 305

SLDL
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Reverse Crunches
BW x 20, 20 , 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2006)

Are you a "westsider" now ??

How were those "horse pills" ?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2006)

i think I convinced my workout partner to go over to the "westside" lol....

The way I see it, I restrict my diet with what I eat enough as it is, I don't have it in me to be super strict, so I figure, I am just gonna eat a crap load of good foods and go for strength.  I know it sounds lame, but I have a baby on the way, and the "protector" in me is coming out.  Need to get big and strong to protect my new family....ok that was gay, but you know what I mean, lol  

The horse pills were pretty tough to swallow.  I didn't notice anything special about the workout, those were the most weight I ever used for speed movements, but I didn't notice anything special....yet


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i think I convinced my workout partner to go over to the "westside" lol....
> 
> The way I see it, I restrict my diet with what I eat enough as it is, I don't have it in me to be super strict, so I figure, I am just gonna eat a crap load of good foods and go for strength.  I know it sounds lame, but I have a baby on the way, and the "protector" in me is coming out.  Need to get big and strong to protect my new family....ok that was gay, but you know what I mean, lol
> 
> The horse pills were pretty tough to swallow.  I didn't notice anything special about the workout, those were the most weight I ever used for speed movements, but I didn't notice anything special....yet



Summer's coming....it's time to CUT.  You should add strength in the winter  

I didn't notice anything from the pills either......


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

I feel myself having more energy....as in...more alert. I think that first day when I tool ALL of them...that was what gave me the 'buzz'
on my friends advice: I take my animal pack in the am..when  first get up.
I also take the animal cuts. 30 min prior to workot, I take 2nd animal cuts and my 17hd.
I take the animal pack II prior to bed. 
but those dang horse pills...blech....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Summer's coming....it's time to CUT. You should add strength in the winter
> 
> I didn't notice anything from the pills either......


 
eh, cutting is overrated   besides, it ain't like I am fat or anything, lol...if I start getting obese, maybe I will consider cutting  

the thing I noticed from the pills is that it screwed with my appetite a bit.  I took them 45 minutes before working out yesterday at 5:00, and after working out, I usually drink my post workout shake, then eat dinner by around 7-7:30.  Yesterday, after my PWS, I couldn't eat dinner till like 9:30....I was just extremely full feeling.

I will let you know what happens today to see if it was a fluke or not....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I feel myself having more energy....as in...more alert. I think that first day when I tool ALL of them...that was what gave me the 'buzz'
> on my friends advice: I take my animal pack in the am..when first get up.
> I also take the animal cuts. 30 min prior to workot, I take 2nd animal cuts and my 17hd.
> I take the animal pack II prior to bed.
> but those dang horse pills...blech....


 
we got the animal M stak, not the animal pak vitamins, different stuff, so I guess we should expect different results?


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

sure! but, looks like everything in the m stack is whats in my animal pack II...not sure the differences of product...


but yeah...taking ALL those pills...is like a friggin meal in itself...
It is also making sure I am taking in a LOT of water!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sure! but, looks like everything in the m stack is whats in my animal pack II...not sure the differences of product...
> 
> 
> but yeah...taking ALL those pills...is like a friggin meal in itself...
> It is also making sure I am taking in a LOT of water!


 
tell me about it, the big pills really suck to swallow...I would rather take an extra 10 of the little capsule ones than 3 of the big ass horsepills


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> tell me about it, the big pills really suck to swallow...I would rather take an extra 10 of the little capsule ones than 3 of the big ass horsepills


something in a liquid would be ideal....  like....beer...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> something in a liquid would be ideal....  like....beer...


 
AHH You may be on to something here......You know how they have Vitamin Water?? Lets make Vitamin Beer!  At least you will get some nutrients when you get wasted!  And we can put in a non-hangover formula like Chasers are....we'll be golden!

I say we do it!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

May 20 --Extra "mini" workout

will do this on sundays from now on.  Just wanna work on pullups and curls a little bit more.  I added floor presses today since I missed them on thursday

Pullups
13, 10 PR

EZBar Curls
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

Floor Press
275 x 6   PR
275 x 6

hmmm......maybe the M Stak is working?  I've never done a 275 floor press, or 13 consecutive pullups before


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> AHH You may be on to something here......You know how they have Vitamin Water?? Lets make Vitamin Beer! At least you will get some nutrients when you get wasted! And we can put in a non-hangover formula like Chasers are....we'll be golden!
> 
> I say we do it!


water? Water is for Amatures!
We can call it: "Gear-Beer"


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> water? Water is for Amatures!
> We can call it: "Gear-Beer"


the slogan can be:
Get ripped...while getting ripped!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> May 20 --Extra "mini" workout
> 
> will do this on sundays from now on. Just wanna work on pullups and curls a little bit more. I added floor presses today since I missed them on thursday
> 
> ...


good pull ups, brotha!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good pull ups, brotha!


 
I got a good tip for ya if you don't already do it...do you wrap your thumb around the bar, or do you use a thumbless grip?  try a thumbless grip, use strap if you have to, but it really, for me anyway, makes a stronger pull and I feel it more in my back than pulling with my arms...try it


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I got a good tip for ya if you don't already do it...do you wrap your thumb around the bar, or do you use a thumbless grip? try a thumbless grip, use strap if you have to, but it really, for me anyway, makes a stronger pull and I feel it more in my back than pulling with my arms...try it


been there, pull that! 

I've been using thumbless for some time now...I'm just working back up to my 50 PU's in 5 sets...(Of course, I am also 35lbs heavier than when I could do that...)


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> been there, pull that!
> 
> I've been using thumbless for some time now...I'm just working back up to my 50 PU's in 5 sets...(Of course, I am also 35lbs heavier than when I could do that...)


 
well this is the most I've ever weighed in my life, so to do the most pullups ever at the most weight is pretty cool    and I just discovered the thumbless grip only about a month ago


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the slogan can be:
> Get ripped...while getting ripped!


 
OR.... smash your personal best while getting smashed!

or.....pound the iron, then pound some Gear Beer!

the possibilities are endless....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2006)

Nice Pullups


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> OR.... smash your personal best while getting smashed!
> 
> or.....pound the iron, then pound some Gear Beer!
> 
> the possibilities are endless....


just make sure we don't drink away our profits!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well this is the most I've ever weighed in my life, so to do the most pullups ever at the most weight is pretty cool  and I just discovered the thumbless grip only about a month ago


me too... 
But, 4 you to get those reps @ that bodyweight...u da man!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just make sure we don't drink away our profits!


 
LMAO....no employee discounts to discourange overuse!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too...
> But, 4 you to get those reps @ that bodyweight...u da man!


 
haha, you sir are too kind  

but another thing I might recommend to you is to do the "extra workouts" and add pullups in there, so do them twice a week instead of once, and see if it makes a difference.  Like I mentioned already, since I have a pullup bar in my bedroom, sometimes I just jump up there and bang out a set of how ever many I can do.  I really think it helped...it's just like using the technique of doing extra work to bring up a lagging bodypart, in this case, to bring up a lagging exercise


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

I had thought about that too. I am doing them twice a week now as is...
either both wide grip or wide grip and close grip...they are coming up...slowly...but u know..I want them back...NOW!


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

Lookin solid BRother 20!!! Would you recommend the "pills"???


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin solid BRother 20!!! Would you recommend the "pills"???


 
not sure yet, give me a week on them and I'll let you know, I just started on Friday, so let's give it a week before I can give an honest review...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2006)

May 22 ME Bench

Bench Press
135 x 10
135 x 9
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
345 x miss
345 x 1 PR
Big time struggle, but I got it...blew out my shoulders in the process, but damn I got it, lol

incline bench press
250 x 6
250 x 5
250 x 4

chest supported rows
180 x 6
180 x 5
180 x 5

close grip bench press
285 x 4
285 x 4

upright rows
145 x 6
145 x 6

ok, lack of sleep last night really showed....this was a long, and exhausting workout, here's hoping i can sleep tonight after watching the season finale of 24!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> close grip bench press
> 285 x 4
> 285 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2006)

dude, I think it was a mistake, lol...I am in all sorts of pain right now....my wrist hurts, elbow hurts, forearm hurts, my shoulders are in a world of hurt right now...it's not a pretty sight, lol...i think the floor presses from the other day had something to do with it....not enough rest...ughhh

and i gotta learn how to bench the right way, when I had that missed attempt, I felt it all in my shoulders---NOT GOOD...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

we've all done that, brotha...you....just...gotta...get...that...weight....up....at...all...costs....
_twing_!!! there goes the delt...

Correct bench:
-ass, shoulders and heels of feet making contact. 
-w/ empty bar, lower it down...where your forearms are perpindicular to the ground is where your ideal grip is.
-shoulder blades squeezed, heels driving into the floor, pushing your body intothe bench...w/ weight weight loaded..should create a slight 'bow' in your back. As long as your ass and shoulders are on the bench, you can and should arch your back. 
-bring the bar down, touch your chest...right above your nipple line, as I recall, then drive it back up, rinse and repeat.

on my next cycle, I am gonna use the ball for my high rep sets. have u used it yet? I've done it once...interesting feel. Your weights drop...'cause u are paying more attention to your balance....
Same basic principal as benching as far as set up. (feet, and shoulder blades)
Your torso is not on the ball. You keep your abs locked and butt tight(keeps the abs and pelvic area in-line with your torso...when u bring the DB down, it's kinda nice..as when u touch the ball with your tris, you get a little bounce to get the weight started back up...
wear ya out. Plus..abs and butt are tired from the extra work...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> dude, I think it was a mistake, lol...I am in all sorts of pain right now....my wrist hurts, elbow hurts, forearm hurts, my shoulders are in a world of hurt right now...it's not a pretty sight, lol...i think the floor presses from the other day had something to do with it....not enough rest...ughhh
> 
> and i gotta learn how to bench the right way, when I had that missed attempt, I felt it all in my shoulders---NOT GOOD...


how far apart were your hands on the CG bench? I keep my hands far out enough for good balance and keep the weight from tearing on my wrists like what happened to you...
I think...I keep my hands far out enough to when I extend my thumbs toward each other on the bar, there is maybe 4" space between them...

I also have to go wider w/ skull crushers, as close in on the cambered bar and heavy weight KILL my elbows...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how far apart were your hands on the CG bench? I keep my hands far out enough for good balance and keep the weight from tearing on my wrists like what happened to you...
> I think...I keep my hands far out enough to when I extend my thumbs toward each other on the bar, there is maybe 4" space between them...
> 
> I also have to go wider w/ skull crushers, as close in on the cambered bar and heavy weight KILL my elbows...


 
I usually have my index finger just touching the smooth part of the bar, so I guess about 12" between my hands for the close grips.

I need to learn how to properly bench "powerlifting" style, with the arch and all and learn to keep my elbows tucked so there is less strain on the shoulder.  Thats why I like declines so much, no shoulder strain


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I usually have my index finger just touching the smooth part of the bar, so I guess about 12" between my hands for the close grips.
> 
> I need to learn how to properly bench "powerlifting" style, with the arch and all and learn to keep my elbows tucked so there is less strain on the shoulder. Thats why I like declines so much, no shoulder strain


they don't have a @(&#(*@#(*$# decline bench at my gym... 
well, not BB decline...prefer that to DB decline...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> they don't have a @(&#(*@#(*$# decline bench at my gym...
> well, not BB decline...prefer that to DB decline...


 
yeah, luckily my bench at home has a decline option, I will probably use decline bench for a max effort movement, as I have read that the incline bench press helps with your regular bench if you get stuck at the bottom of the lift, so I definitely want to keep doing them, so long as this is true, lol....

Also, Cow Pimp mentioned something to me about rep ranges that I never thought of.  He said, since you basically kick your own ass with the max effort movement, to use a higher rep range for all other exercises on that day, and use the lower rep range on the dynamic effort days.  So maybe I will use his advice, the days of 285 close grip benches might be over temporarily, lol.

But it's cool....hopefully it will help me salvage my joints a little better, although this morning I am feeling ok, not really too sore, and the joints that were hurting yesterday feel pretty ok so far today


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

sounds like good advice...
when I was doing my normal 1 BP per day...I'd do my first exercise w/ sets of 5. Exercise 2 & 3 would be back into the reps of 8 - 10 (unless I felt good..then 2nd exercise would also go to 5 reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

i think I'm also gonna buy some neoprene elbow sleeves soon for both elbows....I'm gonna look like the fricken bionic man, lol, but I think it would definitely help my elbows out, especially on the heavy bench work.

Or, if we keep up with this westside stuff, down the road I might actually consider getting a bench shirt, to save my shoulders, but we'll see, I would have to relearn my bench again, and I haven't even learned it right the first time yet, lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

ya...you don't neeeed no steenking shirt....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ya...you don't neeeed no steenking shirt....


 
well, there is only so much you can lift raw....


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

well, use some lotion...hate chafing...

HA! Whoo! i made a funny!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

BIG bench my Friend, sorry your hurting now!!! Hope it's all better now!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

May 23 ME Lower

Sumo Deadlifts
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
add belt
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1 PR
almost lost grip, but held on and held top for a good 5 seconds. Sumos felt good...gonna try this for a while, maybe exclusively, I think it's better suited for my body...lets me use my legs more and less back, which is what I need

Narrow Stance Manta Ray Squats (ATG)
225 x 8 
225 x 8
225 x 7
Heels elevated on 10 pound plates...first time going all the way down, maybe the last time...having trouble walking properly, lol

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 15
BW+25 x 15
BW+25 x 10

hypers
BW+35 x 10

those squats were rough!  and sumo deads are cool!  a lot less strain on the back, but a lot more strain on the inner thighs...good change of pace nonetheless


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> BIG bench my Friend, sorry your hurting now!!! Hope it's all better now!!!


 
Actually I am fine now! My legs are what is hurting now!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother 20, I'm sure those "wheels" are VERY sore!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o BRother 20, I'm sure those "wheels" are VERY sore!!!


 
eh, it was nothing I'm sure you couldn't do....i gotta say though, putting the plates under my heels allowed me to go a lot deeper than I normally would be able to go and man, what a difference, lol...they felt real good though


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the world of SUMO DEADS


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

nice weights! looks like u ARE becoming an ANIMAL!
I thought having plates under your heels was bad????


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Welcome to the world of SUMO DEADS


 
hey there YM, missed you for a couple days, welcome back...actually I used to do the sumos all the time, it wasn't until about 3 months ago that I even tried a conventional deadlift.  The sumos just feel more comfortable for my body, although I need to be careful of aggrivating my old hockey groin injury if I make the stance too wide....but I'm gonna stick with it for a while or at least until it starts hurting, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice weights! looks like u ARE becoming an ANIMAL!
> I thought having plates under your heels was bad????


 
It probably is,  ,
but I find it's the only way I can keep a shoulder width stance and squat deep...my quads are fried today, haven't felt this way in a long time...I only used 10 pound plates, so it wasn't too much elevation

the thing that I heard about it being bad is that it places a lot of stress on the tendons and ligaments right above your kneecaps, but damn, it really stressed the lower quads, and for the first time ever, I was comfortably able to go ATG on a squat


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

u are gonna REALLY feel it in a couple days...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey there YM, missed you for a couple days, welcome back...actually I used to do the sumos all the time, it wasn't until about 3 months ago that I even tried a conventional deadlift.  The sumos just feel more comfortable for my body, although I need to be careful of aggrivating my old hockey groin injury if I make the stance too wide....but I'm gonna stick with it for a while or at least until it starts hurting, lol



Things look good in here...    I started my summer class (International Business) last night so I'll be busy on Tuesday nights for 10 weeks.      I'm heading to the gym in a few.....

Don't mess around with groin injuries.....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Things look good in here... I started my summer class (International Business) last night so I'll be busy on Tuesday nights for 10 weeks.  I'm heading to the gym in a few.....
> 
> Don't mess around with groin injuries.....


 
yeah I don't want the dreaded "NEEDLE TO THE GROIN"


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u are gonna REALLY feel it in a couple days...


 
I REALLY feel it NOW!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I REALLY feel it NOW!!


Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I REALLY feel it NOW!!


yeah..but it's gonan get...'better'..... muhahahahaa....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah..but it's gonan get...'better'..... muhahahahaa....


 
I think you might have cursed me or something.....today is "horrible"!!

I can't go up and down stairs properly, I feel like a


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I think you might have cursed me or something.....today is "horrible"!!
> 
> I can't go up and down stairs properly, I feel like a


really? I figured u'd be walking more like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nope...DOMS...especially for legs...kicks in a couple days after the fact...keep moving....
that's why I normally try and keep my leg workouts in the begining of the week..so not sore and walking funny @ the club...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2006)

May 25 -- ABORTED WORKOUT!!

well, started out as a dynamic bench press day, ended up as a horrible pain in my right shoulder and elbow, so I just shut it down.  its times like these that make me rethink the whole powerlifting thing...i go so good for a good stretch of time, then BAM, something happens and i get all discouraged about everything....i guess it happens to everyone so i really shouldn't complain.

but there was an interesting routine posted by p-funk that i may consider, revolving around density training, which i may try, also considering my workout partner has abandoned me, so i will be going solo once again, hard to powerlift by yourself, lol  

anyway, here is what i did today before the pain set in:

speed bench
6x3 @205

seated barbell shoulder press
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

pullups
bw+30 x 6
bw+30 x 6
bw+30 x 6

did not do floor press and ez bar curls which were scheduled...decided to stop rather than inflict more damage


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

dam! Sorry to hear about that....stupid pains!
at least u listened....
u wore out another workout partner? 
how's that form doing? hate to say it..but may wanna back off the weight..and do some higher reps stuff..


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2006)

I'll be honest, I know what did it, it was those damn bench presses that did it.  The past two Mondays we did ME bench press and I am telling you, that is what screwed my shoulder up.

Before doing the bench press, I was fine....I mean I was doing decline bench with 300 pounds for sets of 5, no pain whatsoever....then I go and do a regular bench press for two weeks with a lot of weight, and screw myself up.

thats why I may need to rethink the powerlifting thing....if I can't do a regular bench press without pain, then what's the point?  Of course, I could just use other exercises and do them for maxes, but really, why the hell would I want to kill myself for no apparent goal, other than to say, "oooh, I can decline bench 400 pounds".  Can't do that in a competition, so who the hell cares.?

Who the hell knows, I change my mind every week.  Maybe I should just back off the weights a bit and just do a shitload of sets and volume and get bodybuilder muscles, lol.  At least if you look huge, no one will question if you are actually strong or not, lol.

There are just so many routines to choose from and things to do, how the hell do you pick one and stick with it?????  

And my partner got his work hours changed, so now he works nights, I work normal hours, so obviously, that ain't gonna work


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ...
> ............
> There are just so many routines to choose from and things to do, how the hell do you pick one and stick with it?????



Here are some steps:
1)  Develop a goal(s)
2)  Pick a routine
2b) - adjust routine based on injuries and how your body reacts
3)  Do it for 6-8 weeks and track your progress 
4)  Take a week off
5)  REPEAT steps 1-4 
6)  After doing this for 12 months....do a yearly analysis...see what worked best.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Stew


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Stew


 
I'd wave back, but I can't move my shoulder.... 

At least it's memorial day weekend and lots of alcohol should be involved, so at least I can drink away the pain


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

aawwww honey....you need a good massage!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> aawwww honey....you need a good massage!


are you offering? 'cause..if you are..I have this pain...


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

And Stew-
What Moomba said.
Might be one of my problems...I don't have an actual goal..just try to go one more rep than last time...or a little more weight than last time...

but do what our disguised super hero moomba said.
Also, would switching from BB to DB help? ( I do most of my benching w/ DB's...and I have not screwed up my shoulders in a long time)


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2006)

umm...NO you do not want this pain....and

YES I could use a massage if you are offering....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> And Stew-
> What Moomba said.
> Might be one of my problems...I don't have an actual goal..just try to go one more rep than last time...or a little more weight than last time...
> 
> ...


 
I don't have a goal either to tell you the truth, other than the classic "to get bigger and stronger".  Well I am sure they are plenty of ways to accomplish that, it's just picking something and sticking with it.  I found a cool 3 day westside template that I might use, we'll see.

As far as the benching goes, I am just going to NOT do a flat bench anymore, that's all there is to it.  I know I can comfortably lift 350 pound on my decline bench, so I know I can stick with that movement and not get hurt.  I know I can do a floor press and not get hurt, so I can use that....there are many options, so who cares if I can't flat bench....?  Like I said, the only way it would hurt me is if I want to compete in a powerlifting comp, but until then, I'll just get super strong on the other lifts, they are so similar, the carryover is pretty high, and I won't injure myself anymore...

Seems so damn simple doesn't it??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

I give great massages


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Burner...I need to call you in a bit...I have a question for you


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Burner...I need to call you in a bit...I have a question for you


um....only once...it was a college dare....nobody was supposed to know about that..... 
wait...what was the question???


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I give great massages


you're gonna have to prove that.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

hi Stewey!! Thought I would drop in...sorry to hear about your shoulder...take care of youself!! 

hope you have a great weekend...have a drink for me...and um...I'll have a drink for you too


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Stewey!! Thought I would drop in...sorry to hear about your shoulder...take care of youself!!
> 
> hope you have a great weekend...have a drink for me...and um...*I'll have a drink for you too *


 
Hey there..!  I know you will    enjoy the weekend, hope you have nice weather where you are!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2006)

May 26 -- Stubborn

I should be resting for the entire weekend, but nope, had to work out anyway.  Well the good news is that everything held up ok for the most part, my shoulder still feels a little funky, but not too bad....the bad news is that next time I do my regular workouts I'll probably reinjure myself cause I didn't give it enough time to rest...Sigh....some day I'll learn, lol

Dips to failure
BW + 50 x 16
rest 1 minute
BW + 50 x 12
now if i wasn't hurting, i would have done 1 more set

EZ Bar Curls (2 minute rests)
110 x 10 
110 x 8
110 x 6
these felt good, we'll see what happens next week though after I do 4 sets of pullups before hand, lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

da-am! NICE dips!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2006)

May 29 -- Push 1

Manta Ray Squats
135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 8

Decline Bench Press
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 6
275 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
30 x 10
50 x 5
80 x 8
80 x 8

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 5
275 x 4
275 x 4

Injuries suck! My right shoulder is still feeling funky, so i think it limited my weights just a bit.  im gonna try to work through it before i take time off, we'll see how it goes


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2006)

gonna try a 4 day push/pull split for a while, all compound movements, 2 sets per exercise, 6-8 reps per set, probably closer to 6  .  Each bodypart will get a compound movement and will be hit twice a week.

monday-push 1
close stance manta ray squats
decline bench
db shoulder press
close grip bench

tuesday-pull 1
chest supported rows
pullups
ez bar curls
SLDL
shrugs

thursday-push 2
powerlifting squats
db bench
seated barbell shoulder press
dips

friday-pull 2
barbell rows
chinups
hammer curls
sumo deads
upright rows

it looks good on paper...we'll see how long it lasts, lol


----------



## b_reed23 (May 29, 2006)

do you like the Manta ray?? I have been thinking about one, but not sure if they are worth the trouble...

Also..I hope you drank plentyfor both of us, because I didn't have one drink all weekend!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do you like the Manta ray?? I have been thinking about one, but not sure if they are worth the trouble...
> 
> Also..I hope you drank plentyfor both of us, because I didn't have one drink all weekend!


 
Well, umm, I might have drank enough for everyone on this board this weekend, lol, the beers were going down like water for some reason, at least I was drinking Michelob Ultras, less calories!!   Plus someone brought those Smirnoff drinks to one of the parties I went to and they had a mandarin orange one, and orange happens to be one of my favorite flavors of anything, so those things tasted amazing.  those will get you hammered before you can finish spelling Smirnoff, lol.....

the manta ray is definitely worth it, I love it.  It makes the bar very comfortable on your back.  It also makes it very stable.  It puts the bar very high on your back as well, I am not sure what the difference is between the high bar and the low bar positions (maybe someone else can clarify), but for the $40 it costs, it makes squatting a little more tolerable, lol
I also have the "Sting Ray" which is the same company's device to aid in the front squat.  that is a great piece of equipment too, if you ever want to do front squats, and can't hold the bar in the clean position cause you have bad wrists like I do.

Hope that helps and how come no drinking this weekend??


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

I only had three beers....just enough to wash down my all-American dinner: hamburgers, hot dogs and corn on the cob...

Hey Stew! So..you are gonna kind of do the split I am on right now then?
I kind of like it...took me a while to break free of the I can only work one body part per day mentality...
however, U may want to do it as I do...or some varying degree of it:
U need to hit all muscle fibers, i.e. different reps. If u hit the same muscle twice in the same week w/ nothing but low rep/heavy weight...most likely won't give them enough time to recoperate. 
I nail the heavies 1st thing in the week..and then mediums at the end...(and it's not like u are going light, either....u are failing between 8 - 10 reps)
I will be posting my next two 'cycles' of lifting schedules after while.
That article I read...I am incorporating it somewhat into my rep schema.
They want a High, Medium, Low per exercise...(5, 10, 15 reps) 
I am gonna do mine a bit fifferent..as I also love to feel the heavy weights...
1st sets is always gonna be heavy....then following will be a mixture of the three, as long as I recruit all fibers..


oh..and either back of the weights..or...leave pressing movements alone for a week...to let the shoulder feel better...you are almost as old...as I am...and I am sure u have also had injuries...if u dinked something up...work AROUND it...not THRU it...work back up...and haul ass.

thus endith my rant.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I only had three beers....just enough to wash down my all-American dinner: hamburgers, hot dogs and corn on the cob...
> 
> Hey Stew! So..you are gonna kind of do the split I am on right now then?
> I kind of like it...took me a while to break free of the I can only work one body part per day mentality...
> ...


 
See, I am not completely sold on the varying rep range thing.  I could just be very thick headed, lol.  I would feel that if I were to work out with a heavy rep range on one day and then later in the week use a lighter rep range that it would be wasteful in a way, since the other day, my muscles got the heavy reps, now they get the lighter reps, they are gonna think they are on vacation or something, lol.

I wanted to break the days up into different exercises so at least I wouldn't be pounding the same movements over and over again.  For example, if I do heavy declines on mondays and heavy db presses on thursday, it's a different recruitment pattern right there, so I don't feel there is a need to change the rep range, as the different movement will take care of my cns from being zapped.

I am actually thinking about being a little crazy and doing a push/pull/legs/push/pull split, working out m-f.  I know that's 5 days in a row, but look at it in another way, the volume on each day would be low enough to make that work, plus, I think my body has a hard time recovering from 2 leg days in a week, I realized this yesterday as I was squatting and almost threw up afterwards and though, oh great, if I follow this split I have to do this AGAIN on thursday....I know my upper body can handle it, but my lower body recovery just sucks.  so why punish the upper body by only doing one push and one pull per week when it can handle more?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

yep...u are thick...

If u also noticed..I don't do the same exercises on the 2nd workout...
and no..they aren't getting a vacation...'cause u are 'failing between 8 - 10 reps...instead of your 4.

As u aslo see, I do squats on day one and leg press on day 2.

instead of  the 5 days per week bit..(which doesn't give your body any time to rest / recover / grow..(or slower) I am gonna do my push / legs / pull startingon the 5th.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

hi Stewey!  Thanks for the info on the Manta/Sting Ray   We were at my aunt and uncles for Sat. and part of Sun. and we were "BUSY" most of the time between that...I was lucky to get some water


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Stewey! Thanks for the info on the Manta/Sting Ray  We were at my aunt and uncles for Sat. and part of Sun. and we were "BUSY" most of the time between that...I was lucky to get some water


at your aunt and uncles????  
aren't we a naughty girl....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

well, not there...we just snuck in some foreplay when no one was looking...


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

was this on a farm or anything....'cause..if it was..that would have been..hot..


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2006)

hey! Stop whoring up my journal LITERALLY, lol


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Lookin insane in here, hows the shoulder BRother 20???


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2006)

> I am actually thinking about being a little crazy and doing a push/pull/legs/push/pull split, working out m-f



What's up ..  How come you want to lift 5 days straight ?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin insane in here, hows the shoulder BRother 20???


 
I am actually quite bummed, the shoulder isn't doing as well as I thought it might, of course my being stubborn and pushing through has probably brought on some of that, but it is quite a dejected feeling when you are all pumped and gung ho to workout only to lift the first warmup rep and realize that it ain't gonna happen cause of a pain.

so yeah, it still isn't right, i mean it feels completely fine any time other than using it during an exercise, so if anything, that is encouraging that it isn't too severe hopefully.  sitting here right now, I feel 100% fine, but who knows.  I am not a doctor, but I think the good thing is that it doesn't have anything to do with rotator cuff muscles or impingement or anything like that, I think it could just be a straight muscle sprain of my front deltoid...I do remember my front delts taking a lot of strain when I went for that flat bench attempt last week.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's up .. How come you want to lift 5 days straight ?


 
i don't necessarily want to, I was thinking out loud about ways to incorporate body parts twice a week.  I am still on the fence about the twice a week stuff, I can't decide which works better for me cause I have had success doing both at different times in the past.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I am actually quite bummed, the shoulder isn't doing as well as I thought it might, of course my being stubborn and pushing through has probably brought on some of that, but it is quite a dejected feeling when you are all pumped and gung ho to workout only to lift the first warmup rep and realize that it ain't gonna happen cause of a pain.
> 
> so yeah, it still isn't right, i mean it feels completely fine any time other than using it during an exercise, so if anything, that is encouraging that it isn't too severe hopefully.  sitting here right now, I feel 100% fine, but who knows.  I am not a doctor, but I think the good thing is that it doesn't have anything to do with rotator cuff muscles or impingement or anything like that, I think it could just be a straight muscle sprain of my front deltoid...I do remember my front delts taking a lot of strain when I went for that flat bench attempt last week.



Sounds like its time for a one week break      None of us are happy about breaks...........but that's how it goes.    You're not 21 anymore.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds like its time for a one week break  None of us are happy about breaks...........but that's how it goes. You're not 21 anymore.


 
Didn't you know that looking like this  knocks 10 years off your age??


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

May 31 -- Squats/upper back/abs

Squats
135 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 2
5 x 2 @ 275

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
160 x 8
170 x 6
170 x 5

Cable Rows(Freeweight)
110 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8

hyperextensions
BW+35 x 10
BW+35 x 10

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 10

another workout taken from the "routine of the day book", lol.  I am not even goin to explain this one because i might change my mind on it before i am finished explaining it, haha...let's just say it's a powerlifting based workout, except the only movement I go for a true max on is deadlifts...squats are 5x2 and bench press is 6x3.  then basically everything else is spaced out across the week, so i am working bodyparts twice per week, but hopefully in a smart way, like westside.

since i squatted on monday , i did not do manta ray squats as an "accessory" movement today, but if this lasts till next week, it will be done on this day


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2006)

Lookin good, how goes it BRother 20???


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good, how goes it BRother 20???


 
hey AA....things would be a lot better if I could get a decent night's sleep for once.  I don't think I have slept the whole night through in like 3 years, lol....I think I've slept a total of 3 hours between monday night and last night, it really is starting to affect me and my training, I am not liking it too much


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey AA....things would be a lot better if I could get a decent night's sleep for once.  I don't think I have slept the whole night through in like 3 years, lol....I think I've slept a total of 3 hours between monday night and last night, it really is starting to affect me and my training, I am not liking it too much


Thats not good, maybe try some warm vanilla milk!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats not good, maybe try some warm vanilla milk!!!


 
does warm milk really work?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2006)

Are you switching up your routine today ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you switching up your routine today ??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

hiya Stewey! ( oh...I hope you dont' mind if I call you that...I love family guy )

instead of working bodyparts hard 2 times a week, why not switch to a fullbody HIT workout 2-3 days a week??  (oh shit...I sound like Archy now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )  There's nothing like getting in and out of the gym in under 30 minutes..it's breathtaking...literally!!

oh..and to help you sleep?? go buy some melatonin   take it with your bedtime meal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Stewey! ( oh...I hope you dont' mind if I call you that...I love family guy )
> 
> instead of working bodyparts hard 2 times a week, why not switch to a fullbody HIT workout 2-3 days a week?? (oh shit...I sound like Archy now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) There's nothing like getting in and out of the gym in under 30 minutes..it's breathtaking...literally!!
> 
> oh..and to help you sleep?? go buy some melatonin  take it with your bedtime meal.


 
Baby, you can call me whatever you'd like  .  Actually my screen name is in honor of my favorite Nascar driver Tony Stewart, hence the #20 after the name  , but Stewey from Family Guy is cool too

When I began this journal I thought I was gonna try HIT, but it didn't stick...I can't (or won't) put in the intensity to make one set per exercise work, and my workouts usually take over an hour, I just can't move that fast through a workout.  I am trying to lean towards a powerlifting type workout, cause when I look back at what has given me the best results, it is heavy weight, low reps.  I have the time (right now anyway) to be able to put in hour + workouts, so it isn't a big deal to me, I know a lot of you guys are pressed for time and the HIT stuff is great for that, but I don't have that issue.

I tried melatonin once, but I read that it screws up with your hormones or something, so I stopped taking it in favor of Tylenol PMs.  you can't deny that those work, they just leave you a bit groggy in the morning, until around noon time, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

>


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

That's cool about the name...I don't do Nascar...I LOOOOOVE drag racing though 

oh yeah....you need some pics in your gallery, or in here..preferably nude


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That's cool about the name...I don't do Nascar...I LOOOOOVE drag racing though
> 
> oh yeah....you need some pics in your gallery, or in here..preferably nude


 
i dont think the women on this board can handle nude pics of me


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

June 1 -- Bench Assist/Arms

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 5

Dips
BW+100 x 8
BW+115 x 6
BW+115 x 5

Hammer Curls
55 x 8
60 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 4
275 x 5

Side laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10

Bent Over Laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10

Nutrition today so far:
1: bowl cheerios, 2 scoops whey
2: promax bar
3: pb&j sandwich on whole wheat bread
4: quiznos turkey and cheddar on whole wheat bread, double meat  
pre workout: 50g dextrose drink
post workout: 50g dextrose mixed with 50g whey


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice workout, seems you have some good upper body strength.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout, seems you have some good upper body strength.


 
Thanks man, unfortunately, my lower body strength is a totally different story, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice dips.....    I was happy with 90


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice dips..... I was happy with 90


 
There was talk in another thread about people doing BW+4 plates for reps, of course I don't know how much they weighed at the time, but that's something to shoot for, but I will take 3 plates for now


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn Stewey...that is some impressive weight your throwing around!!  Nice Dips and Hammers!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> There was talk in another thread about people doing BW+4 plates for reps, of course I don't know how much they weighed at the time, but that's something to shoot for, but I will take 3 plates for now



That's crazy...........I got 3 plates once....last year.   I was trying to do chins with 3 plates as well but only made it to bw +120.     Having goals definitely helps with the motivation.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Damn Stewey...that is some impressive weight your throwing around!! Nice Dips and Hammers!!!!!


 
Thanks! I'm getting there....I know you're probably thinking, "Where is there?", lol, but I do have some short term goals that I think I'll be able to get by the end of the summer assuming I don't change my routine up 50,000 times!!
BW overhead shoulder press for a set of 6 (215lbs)
BW+3 plates (135) dips for a set of 6
Decline Bench Press 315 for 6 sets of 3 reps
Squat 315 for 5 sets of 2 reps
Sumo deadlift 450
Chest Supported Rows 4 plates for 6 reps
Close grip bench 300 for a set of 5

I think that these are highly attainable goals by the beginning of september, some might come even sooner than that, but it's a good place to start


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's crazy...........I got 3 plates once....last year. I was trying to do chins with 3 plates as well but only made it to bw +120. Having goals definitely helps with the motivation.


 
I always say, if we could combine my pressing strength with your pulling strength, we would make one hell of a


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I always say, if we could combine my pressing strength with your pulling strength, we would make one hell of a



No doubt  

Nice goals BTW


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No doubt
> 
> Nice goals BTW


 
yeah, some are more lofty than others, but we'll see.  And let this be a lesson to everyone out there who is just starting to lift seriously.....DON'T NEGLECT YOUR LEG TRAINING!!  or else you'll end up like me, hoping to squat the same amount that I can bench!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

whew...just got caught up..squats are getting better!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> whew...just got caught up..squats are getting better!


 
Hey there!! Where the hell have you been???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Hey there!! Where the hell have you been???


me? doing this:  
and...evidently not finished...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me? doing this:
> and...evidently not finished...


 
that really sucks dude....if it makes you feel any better, I actually   a little after my squat workout on monday....apparently I didn't leave enough time between my breakfast and my workout.....

yeah I know, you don';t feel any better, hey I tried....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

No..I don't..but thanks for sharing! 
Well,I ate breakfast this am...first thing I've eaten since yesterday moring..and it didn't go so well...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

HUGE lifts my Friend, great w/o!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2006)

June 3 Deadlift/upper back/bis

Sumo Deads
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
add belt
315 x 1
365 x 1
415 x 1 PR
two things helped this lift....i finally bought an actual powerlifting belt, which offers a lot more support than the one I was using, and I got chaulk, so my grip was perfect, held the top once I finally got there for a good 3 seconds with no slip. Might go for a 3x3 next week, I really don't like the way my back feels after a max attempt

SLDL
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

Pullups
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 5

cut the workout here as I wanted to rest up a bit for my brother's bachelor party tonight!  Big night planned!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice workout !!!   Get CRAZY tonight!!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice workout !!! Get CRAZY tonight!!!!!


 
oh I don't think that will be a problem  

oh and I'm catching you on the chins, lol...I figure, we are almost even if you account for our weights, so I am very happy about that, I consider you one of the chinup masters around here, lol....you weigh 185 right and do chins with bw+90 so that's 275 total.  I weigh 215 and got +50 today, so thats 265....only 10 pounds behind you, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> oh I don't think that will be a problem
> 
> oh and I'm catching you on the chins, lol...I figure, we are almost even if you account for our weights, so I am very happy about that, I consider you one of the chinup masters around here, lol....you weigh 185 right and do chins with bw+90 so that's 275 total.  I weigh 215 and got +50 today, so thats 265....only 10 pounds behind you, lol



Ohhhhhhh........It's on!!        I like a friendly competition  

Let me know how tonight goes......You should be looking like this later:


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2006)

ok i survived the bachelor party....BARELY...ughhhh, I am never drinking again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ughhhh, I am never drinking again.


survey says: LIAR!
Way to go on the pull ups, brotha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ok i survived the bachelor party....BARELY...ughhhh, I am never drinking again.



That's ALL the details we get


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's ALL the details we get


hhmm....something's suspect... 


known facts:
1) barely survived
2) not drinking again
3) no details

let's just hope that there wasn't a sheep involved...that could be 
ba-a-a-a-a-d


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> survey says: LIAR!


 
   so true


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's ALL the details we get


 


			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hhmm....something's suspect...
> 
> 
> known facts:
> ...


 
ummmm,,,,no sheep involved, but....the following WERE involved (in no particular order) :

1. a cat
2. a pimped out 80s limo with spinners and curb feelers
3. a guy named "Big Al" (and no relation to Big "Gay" Al) 
4. 5 bachellorette parties
5. "$1 a lick"
6. a drunk guy (not in my group, lol) falling down an escalator
7. drunk college girls  
8. Rocky 4
9. $15 Captain Morgans and Cokes
10. The hottest stripper I have ever seen in my life
11. Ethiopian children dressed as midgets (you figure that one out)
12. A homeless man who asked me for $.25 and when I said I didn't have it, then asked me for $20, lol, quite a jump there.
13. The hottest stripper I have ever seen in my life
14. Girls flashing us in a regular bar  
and last but not least
15. The hottest stripper I have ever seen in my life

All in all, just your typical bachelor party night, I am surprised you guys even asked for details, you should pretty much already know how these things go


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Way to go on the pull ups, brotha!


 
thanks man, I am on a mission to take down YM on the chinups... I calculated based on our bodyweights, that we are now only 10 pounds apart on chins.  He didn't like that, I think I might have motivated the beast to new levels, we'll see, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> thanks man, I am on a mission to take down YM on the chinups... I calculated based on our bodyweights, that we are now only 10 pounds apart on chins.  He didn't like that, I think I might have motivated the beast to new levels, we'll see, lol





You're going to see triple digits on chins tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ummmm,,,,no sheep involved, but....the following WERE involved (in no particular order) :
> 
> 1. a cat
> 2. a pimped out 80s limo with spinners and curb feelers
> ...



I think the best parts were Numbers (10, 13, 15)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think the best parts were Numbers (10, 13, 15)


 
The VERY best parts (literally and figuratively)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're going to see triple digits on chins tomorrow


 
Bring it on Beastman!  This might wind up getting a little ugly, lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

hmm...hot strippers...got pics?
sounds like a lot better weekend than I had...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...hot strippers...got pics?
> sounds like a lot better weekend than I had...


 
well let's put it this way.  It was so good of a weekend I had to take off from work today cause I was incapacitated in my bed this morning and could not get up if you promised me a suitcase filled with $100 bills.  Let's just say, me and drinking do not mix, and what makes it worse is that, I usually don't drink anything at all, so when I do wind up drinking anything, the effects are magnified, and well, I drank A LOT this weekend, so add it all up, and yeah, I am hurting.  

Still gonna attempt to workout today though, can't let YM get the upper hand on me


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

I know that feeling....I am a lightweight w/ alcohol....
If I get drunk...I am miserable for at least 3 days afterward...

so...pics of hottie stripper?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well let's put it this way.  It was so good of a weekend I had to take off from work today cause I was incapacitated in my bed this morning and could not get up if you promised me a suitcase filled with $100 bills.  Let's just say, me and drinking do not mix, and what makes it worse is that, I usually don't drink anything at all, so when I do wind up drinking anything, the effects are magnified, and well, I drank A LOT this weekend, so add it all up, and yeah, I am hurting.
> 
> Still gonna attempt to workout today though, can't let YM get the upper hand on me




   You better hit the gym otherwise there'll be no chance of catching me


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

hey Stew! You better unleash your inner  real quick like and in a hurry!!

hey moomba! Did / do u feel any different w/ the animal stack? I think I had more energy....maybe mental..but didn't crave junk food too much either?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You better hit the gym otherwise there'll be no chance of catching me


 
Dont worry, it's on....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey Stew! You better unleash your inner  real quick like and in a hurry!!


wait...so do I! Lemme get mine:   nope. not it....hold on....working on it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wait...so do I! Lemme get mine:  nope. not it....hold on....working on it...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

How'd the workout go today ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How'd the workout go today ??


 
didn't happen yet, I am shooting for 4:00-4:30, I am still tired from the weekend!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

June 5 -- Bench Press/Arms

Decline Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 2
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3

Flat DB Bench Press
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

EZ Bar curls
120 x 6
120 x 6

Close Grip Incline Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
these are a LOT tougher than flat close grips!

side laterals
30 x 11
30 x 11

pulldowns to chin 
120 x 10
120 x 10

not too bad for nursing a hangover eh??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> June 5 -- Bench Press/Arms
> 
> Decline Bench Press
> 135 x 10
> ...



Not bad kid!!   I'm looking for some weighted chins in here


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Not bad kid!! I'm looking for some weighted chins in here


 
LOL....weighted chins are on saturdays....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> LOL....weighted chins are on saturdays....



  Let's see what cha got ???????????????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Let's see what cha got ???????????????


 
Don't be too disappointed, I might be going for reps rather than pounds for now....

But I bet you wouldn't be doing bw+115 dips if I wasn't bugging you either right, so that's cool...keep going man, remember, the magic number is 3 plates for chins and dips


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Don't be too disappointed, I might be going for reps rather than pounds for now....
> 
> But I bet you wouldn't be doing bw+115 dips if I wasn't bugging you either right, so that's cool...keep going man, remember, the magic number is 3 plates for chins and dips



Hopefully it's not to far away.     I really like my new program:

Upper
day off
Lower
day off
Upper 
two days off

then the following week 

Lower
day off
Upper
day off
Lower
two days off

It allows me to be flexible if I want to take the "two days off "  anywhere during the week but still get enough lifting in.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hopefully it's not to far away.  I really like my new program:
> 
> Upper
> day off
> ...


 
Thats a good idea you got there, however I am convinced (or should I say deranged) that working bodyparts twice a week, except for legs is the way to go.  The plan I am trying to follow now, is really weird, it's all over the place, but to tell you the truth, so far, the next day I have been feeling fine, not sore, not run down, nothing.  I switched two days around and it is making a world of difference, as of now.

Instead of going M, T, Th, F with the weekends off, I switched to M, W, Th, S and I think it's paying off.  It's the best scenario to use other than M, W, F since you are only working out on back to back days once as opposed to twice


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2006)

holy shnikes!!! Those are some awsome numbers, Stewey...I like those Declines!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy shnikes!!! Those are some awsome numbers, Stewey...I like those Declines!


 
well you ain't seen nothing yet, this is just the beginning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

I like that attitude Stewey...Grrr Baby, VERY grrr....

when/what is the next workout??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well you ain't seen nothing yet, this is just the beginning!


   I...I...I'm...going to the gym....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I like that attitude Stewey...Grrr Baby, VERY grrr....
> 
> when/what is the next workout??


 
OHHH Beeehaaaavvvveeeeee!!

next workout will be tomorrow....squat and upper back day


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I...I...I'm...going to the gym....


 
that's right....you get your ass out there and you hit the damn gym!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW, wish I could have w/o's like that being tired, Great w/o imo!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> WOW, wish I could have w/o's like that being tired, Great w/o imo!!!


 
your workouts speak for themselves AA, you kick much more ass than I do on your HIT stuff!

how is the prep going? the show is soon right???


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> your workouts speak for themselves AA, you kick much more ass than I do on your HIT stuff!
> 
> how is the prep going? the show is soon right???


Thank you for the compliment my Friend!!!

Prep is going fairly decent, got hardly anything in the tank right now, Yes Sir, 2 weeks and counting!!! And then can you say IHOP!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you for the compliment my Friend!!!
> 
> Prep is going fairly decent, got hardly anything in the tank right now, Yes Sir, 2 weeks and counting!!! And then can you say IHOP!!!


 
I think we could also say TGIF, TCBY, Outback, Olive Garden, etc etc...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks..and I'm hungry....hmm...Outback..steak w/ sweet potato w/ brown sugar and butter....and awesome blossoms....and a cocktail....or three...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks..and I'm hungry....hmm...Outback..steak w/ sweet potato w/ brown sugar and butter....and awesome blossoms....and a cocktail....or three...


 
mmmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

hmm...lunch..what to do...what to do.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

June 7 -- Squats/Upper Back

Powerlifting Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
add belt
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
smoke show

Close stance manta ray squat
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6
not so much of a smoke show...might switch to lunges next week

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 7
170 x 7
170 x 6
170 x 6
smoke show

Cable Rows
120 x 8
120 x 8
not so much of a smoke show...this machine sucks...hurts my lower back the resistance is just so choppy

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 10
BW+35 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2006)

Someone's legs are going to be sore tomorrrow


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

I HATE leg work.  I work out at home, so my options are limited.  I would LOVe to do the wide stance squats (which are most comfortable for me) and then move on to the leg press or a hack squat machine, but I can't, so I need to improvise.  I don't think that squatting after squatting is the right idea.  It's a lot different, to me anyway, than doing say decline bench followed by incline bench.  those are both semi comfortable and doable to me....the narrow squats are very challenging and demading to my flexibility and form.  I felt them a lot in my low back and I didn't like that one bit.

that's why I might go to lunges next week, at least that would be squats followed by a different movement.  But ideally, the leg press would be the best bet


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

what's a 'smoke show'?

or..reg squats followed by back squats? 
lunges are also killer...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's a 'smoke show'?
> 
> or..reg squats followed by back squats?
> lunges are also killer...


 
a 'smoke show' is when you smoke the weight....get it?  in other words, I kicked ass on that exercise


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

a smoke show is where Stewey steps outside between sets to get his nicotine fix 

no joke...we had a guy at my gym last year that did this


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> a 'smoke show' is when you smoke the weight....get it? in other words, I kicked ass on that exercise


gotcha!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> a smoke show is where Stewey steps outside between sets to get his nicotine fix
> 
> no joke...we had a guy at my gym last year that did this


 
well actually, I used to be a smoker and me and my friend would get out of the gym after a workout and light up in the car right after....very, very bad I know


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I think we could also say TGIF, TCBY, Outback, Olive Garden, etc etc...


  

Fantastic w/o too my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

craving those after comp eats, eh Archie???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2006)

June 8 -- Bench Assist/Arms

Seated BArbell Shoulder Press
185 x 7 1/2 -->failed half way up  
185 x 6
185 x 6
 

Dips
BW+115 x 7
BW+115 x 7
BW+115 x 6
  

Hammer Curls
60 x 6
60 x 6

Overhead Tri Extensions
95 x 6
Switch to 1 arm overhead db extensions
40 x 6
40 x 6
first time doing these in a looooong time...normally I can't do them cause i have tendinitis in BOTH elbows, but I said screw it, I do too much pressing, my shoulders still hurt, and I need more direct tricep work.  I hope they hold up cause i used to love the 1 arm extensions....

Side Laterals
30 x 13
30 x 11

rear laterals
30 x 12
30 x 12

ughhhh! Awesome but very tiring workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

u da caveman!

I have not done BB mil press in a long time...I tend to stay w/ DB's...maybe next week I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u da caveman!
> 
> I have not done BB mil press in a long time...I tend to stay w/ DB's...maybe next week I'll give it a whirl.


 
i used to use dbs exclusively as well, but at home it becomes a pain in the ass to lift 90 pound dbs made with 25 pound plates on them, so I went to the barbell...

for added fun, set the pins in a power rack or squat rack at chin level and START the bar from there....so in effect you are doing a deadlift type move to start the weight...very tough, adds a whole new dimension as you don't get that stretch reflex thingie going on the first rep/

don't do what I did today however which was to tweak something in my neck/trap area on the right side....it is quite annoying/painful right now and I am sure tomorrow will be 10x worse, so good for me lifting 185, lol...now I pay the price


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> for added fun, set the pins in a power rack or squat rack at chin level and START the bar from there....


I had thuoght about those...might give those a whirl too!



			
				Stewart20 said:
			
		

> get that stretch reflex thingie going on the first rep/


wanna stop it it all the technical jargon, please?  



			
				Stewart20 said:
			
		

> don't do what I did today however which was to tweak something in my neck/trap area on the right side


um...too late? I kinda did that..w/ lower back and butt.
yep...my butt actually hurts..not the 'I wish I had kept my back to the wall in prison last night kind of pain, like I've heard about)
but...like I pulled something....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wanna stop it it all the technical jargon, please?


 
I didn't know I was being technical, gee, I guess I know more than I think I do!




			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...too late? I kinda did that..w/ lower back and butt.
> yep...my butt actually hurts..not the 'I wish I had kept my back to the wall in prison last night kind of pain, like I've heard about)
> but...like I pulled something....


 
oh man, it's brutal, it's getting worse by the minute, I am DREADING waking up in the morning, it is going to hurt so bad, I can just tell...but it was fun to almost get 8 reps at 185


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2006)

S20 - Are you getting old???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2006)

Pop some anti-inflams tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

wait till he gets to our age.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wait till he gets to our age.....


 
Ugh, I am right behind you.....

the elbows are a bit sore this morning, gonna have to re-evaluate that exercise...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

have u tried that gluco....(how ever u spell it) cartiledge/joint supplement?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u tried that gluco....(how ever u spell it) cartiledge/joint supplement?


 
yeah, I take glucomsamine/chondroitin and MSM supps every day.  sometimes when I tweak something more than normal, I will take extra for a day or two and knock on wood, so far the stuff has worked awesome for me


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

maybe a deep tissue massage? I dunno...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe a deep tissue massage? I dunno...


 
from Billie or Tam??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

er...I thought Burner was offering....

I did BB military presses for the first time ever today, because they always looked hard...I used too little weight..it was a peice of cake   yours are loads better though


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> er...I thought Burner was offering....
> 
> I did BB military presses for the first time ever today, because they always looked hard...I used too little weight..it was a peice of cake  yours are loads better though


well, sweet cheeks..when in doubt...ADD MORE WEIGHT!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> from Billie or Tam??


let's see: two shoulders...two hotties...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> let's see: two shoulders...two hotties...


 
sounds good to me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2006)

Where's the workout big fella ???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

I"m thinking YOU scared him off w/ those pull ups, brotha!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2006)

June 10 -- Deadlift/upper back/bis

sumo deads
135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 8
misjudged the weight a little here...was supposed to be 3x3, these felt so good I just kept going lol
345 x 3
345 x 3

SLDL
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 8

wide grip Pullups
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 8
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 5

Wasn't the workout I was expecting...i'm not making excuses (YM), but I don't really feel so hot today, plus after my first set of pullups my right elbow tendinitis flared up, so that was a bit limiting.  But I did get a set of 8 on the chinups anyway, just because I had to ,lol.  Deads were pretty good too....

I might drop some volume next week, I think I was doing too much bicep stuff and that was a factor as well....so i will do 2 sets of hammer curls on the day with the rows, and no bicep work anymore on this day...i think the weighted chins is plenty anyway


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I"m thinking YOU scared him off w/ those pull ups, brotha!


 
S20 runs from NO ONE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

just makin' sure, brotha!
Nice workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2006)

Lookin strong!  Great wo


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

June 12 -- Bench Press/Tris/Abs

Bench Press
135 x 10
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 2
305 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3

DB Bench Press
115 x 8
115 x 6
115 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
245 x 7
245 x 6

Side Laterals
30 x 14
30 x 12

Pulldowns to chin
120 x 13
120 x 12

Decline Crunches (weight behind head)
BW+35 x 10
BW+35 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Look who FINALLY decided to show up...'Mr. I can bench press a house!"

Was'sp, Stew!
Well, I'm outta here! Gotta go to Denver..

oh..and u suck. Your CGBP was more than my Bench....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

hey, the less I show up, the more special each of my appearances will be! ha!

nah, I just had a real busy weekend, 2 family parties on saturday, had to watch a co-workers band play sat night, and another family party on sunday, with lots of little kids who completely wore me out....then I slept like ass last night, I am surprised I am still standing right now....

my goal was 315 on the bench today, but that wasn't happening, but it's still a 5 pound increase from last week, so that's good....db press went up 5 pounds too, and the close grips I dropped the weight to get more reps, but i was already fried by then anyway....

and I will brag now about my close grip being more than your bench cause I know you're gonna catch up and probably pass me some day, so I'd better get all the gloating in now while I still can!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

and would you believe the side laterals were more exhausting than the bench press I did!  fricken side laterals, I hate them to all hell, although, I am seeing a nice little roundness to my side delts from doing them for the past few weeks....I guess they are a necessary evil then,,


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2006)

Increases are ALWAYS nice  

115 x 8 on DB's  -- Damn!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Increases are ALWAYS nice
> 
> 115 x 8 on DB's -- Damn!!


 
yeah, and those are homemade dbs, so I got 5 pound bars with 4 25 lb plates and 2 5 pounders on there...talk about awkward!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yeah, and those are homemade dbs, so I got 5 pound bars with 4 25 lb plates and 2 5 pounders on there...talk about awkward!



Nice to have homemade 115 lb DB's


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice to have homemade 115 lb DB's


 
The highest I can go is 125, and that is the next step, can't do 120 cause there is no room on the bar for it....I accumulated the weights over the years, but I figure one 125 standard weight db (4 25s + 2 10s) would cost you around $60.

So in a couple of months you might see things like 125 x 10 in my journal cause I can't go any higher in weights, lol....not that I would complain about that....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> The highest I can go is 125, and that is the next step, can't do 120 cause there is no room on the bar for it....I accumulated the weights over the years, but I figure one 125 standard weight db (4 25s + 2 10s) would cost you around $60.
> 
> So in a couple of months you might see things like 125 x 10 in my journal cause I can't go any higher in weights, lol....not that I would complain about that....



THAT would be impressive


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

my best db is incline db press for 3 sets of five...still working back up to that...that's a LOT of friggin weight though!

I dunno about passing you, brotha! I mean...we all have goals...mine is to catch you...yours is to catch moomba and keep me from catching you...etc...


Side laterals...yeah...love to hate them...My delts have gotten a little bigger thanx to them!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

ever do lean away side laterals? that REALLY isolates that medial delt...and talk about screaming wen they are done!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ever do lean away side laterals? that REALLY isolates that medial delt...and talk about screaming wen they are done!


 
lean away as in backwards or leaning forward? I've heard of doing them leaning forward but never leaning backwards!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> lean away as in backwards or leaning forward? I've heard of doing them leaning forward but never leaning backwards!


to the side, brotha-
Grab ahold of something, pole, etc with non-lifting hand..lean enough so the working arm is hanging vertical. Start up from there...no swinging..till the arm is parallel w/ ground...control it back down. Switch sies after reps completed.
Good stuff.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> to the side, brotha-
> Grab ahold of something, pole, etc with non-lifting hand..lean enough so the working arm is hanging vertical. Start up from there...no swinging..till the arm is parallel w/ ground...control it back down. Switch sies after reps completed.
> Good stuff.


 
ahhhh gotcha...sounds like I would need to use 10 pounders to do that though, lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

you will need to drop the weight...but not as much as u may think..may 10 lbs less than what u use for regular lateral raises


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats up BRother 20??? Sorry havn't been around much, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up BRother 20??? Sorry havn't been around much, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


 
understandable...but because you have been neglecting us lately, you had better at least win the contest!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2006)

June 14 -- Squats/Upper Back

Squats
135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 1
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
these went up pretty easy, but I feel like my lower body is starting to get overtrained, especially my lower back, so I will just do squats and hypers on this day, and deadlifts and ghr's on saturdays, and eliminate SLDLs and any other squatting work....this is where I REALLY miss having access to a leg press machine....  

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 8
170 x 8
170 x 8
SMOKE SHOW!

DB Rows
105 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
120 x 8
120 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2006)

ok, not really digging the leg and deadlift work before the back work, it is kind of a stupid setup actually, considering the back and legs are the largest muscle groups in the body, DUH!  So I am changing the routine around beginning on Monday.  Bench, squats and deads will still be 3x3, but now the rest of the exercises will be 2 x 6-8 with a few exceptions.  3 sets per exercise is too much for an old man like me, lol, I have to remember I ain't 21 anymore.

I am also gonna try to pair exercises to get better "even-ness" throughout the workout....

Mondays
bench press 3x3
chest supported rows 3x6-8
db press 2x6-8
db rows 2x6-8
Close grip bench 2x6-8
hammer curls 2x6-8

Wednesdays
squats 3x3
lunges 2x6-8
hyperextensions 2x10
side laterals 2x max reps
pulldowns to chin 2x max reps
decline crunches 2x10

Thursdays
db shoulder press 2x6-8
pullups 2x6-8
dips 2x6-8
chinups 2x6-8
1 arm db tricep extensions 2x8

saturdays
sumo deadlifts 3x3
SLDL 2x8
GHR 2x max reps
side laterals 2x max reps
rear laterals 2x max reps
decline crunches 2x10

Thats what I am thinking for now, knowing me I'll probably change my mind, but it seems like a solid plan, we'll see how it plays out....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Chest Supported Rows
> 170 x 8
> 170 x 8
> 170 x 8
> SMOKE SHOW!








 

I'm sure you will change your mind....but those workouts kinda seem a little 'all over the place'...but then again...I think 'linearlly' (is that an actual word)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will change your mind....but those workouts kinda seem a little 'all over the place'...but then again...I think 'linearlly' (is that an actual word)


 
which one are you talking about? The current one or the new "proposed" one?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

the one u just posted


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the one u just posted


 
ahhh ok, well you sir need to think outside the box a little bit!  

It's basically 2 upper body days split up between movement planes and the extra shoulder work on the lower body days would be light and more geared towards shoulder "health" than anything else....I don't think I will ever use over 30lb dbs on side laterals, regardless of whether I am doing 25 reps in a set or now, it's for shoulder repair and I guess whatever size benefits will come from it. 

So basically, you have this:
monday--upper horizontal plane push/pull
wednesday--lower, quad emphasis with shoulder stability work
thursday--upper vertical plane push/pull
saturday-lower, hamstring emphasis with shoulder stability work

makes perfect sense to me!! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

um...boxes are linear....I like linear...


holy crap! U can do 25 reps w/30 lb DB's??? 
wait...wait just a dam minute....but u won't do a set of 20 on squats????
sheesh!

today will be delt / tris for me. I might even go back to trying seated BB mil press. Have not done those in a LONG time...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2006)

no-no, I never said I could do a set of 25, lol, I meant if I get up to doing a set of 25, that will be fine for my purposes on that exercise.....

on squats on the other hand, doing 20 reps does not suit my purposes for that particular exercise, so I won't do them, lol

thats funny you're doing the bb military press, I think I am gonna go to dbs today for the shoulder press, lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

u should try the 20's on squats...shock the legs...then go back heavy the next workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

hiya stewey!! Everything looks great in here!!

oh...I second Fitty...we need some pictures of you in here!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u should try the 20's on squats...shock the legs...then go back heavy the next workout.



It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks......


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

I just did it...AND I'm house broken! 
woof...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2006)

June 17 -- Chest/Back

A1. Incline Bench Press
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

A2. Chest Supported Rows
175 x 8
175 x 7
175 x 7

Notes: Exercises supersetted with rest between sets...for example, a1, rest a2, rest, a1, rest, etc.

B1. Dips
BW+70 x 12
BW+70 x 10
BW+70 x 10

B2. Pullups
10
10

C1. Flat DB Press
80 x 15
80 x 13
80 x 13

C2. Cable Rows
90 x 15
90 x 13
90 x 13

DAMN....i am out of shape big time, the higher reps kicked the living crap out of me, I guess thats what happens when you train pretty much exclusively 4-6 reps for over 2 years straight!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice job on the dips!    How did you like alternating your exercises ??    I like it !!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job on the dips! How did you like alternating your exercises ?? I like it !!


 
I think it should be good, lol....i didn't get the full effect today cause I started trying to do 60 second rest periods and like I said, it almost made me puke, but after I regained my composure, I went to 2 minute rests, and it felt a lot better.

My pullups sucked cause I basically have abused my back for the past week, so it can use a good rest, I tried a workout on thursday with BW+45 pullups and managed to get 4 reps and hurtin' elbows so I stopped, lol.  I just want to work my bodyweight ones up and then I will worry about adding the weight.  You are just a natural on them I guess, they seem to be your "money" exercise, like dips are mine.  I own the dips the way you own pullups....someday, I will be good at them, some day....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2006)

june 18 --HAPPY FATHERS DAY !!

Cardio
Elliptical 20:30 moderate pace


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy fathers day to you to. 

Pretty strong numbers on your last workout. Stick with your high reps for now I am sure they will pay off for you. I know the feeling of getting winded I had that problem a few months ago.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Happy fathers day to you to.
> 
> Pretty strong numbers on your last workout. Stick with your high reps for now I am sure they will pay off for you. I know the feeling of getting winded I had that problem a few months ago.


 
I am surely gonna try to stick with them, also try to to a bit more cardio on the off weight days.  Sure it's nice to lift a ton, but if you are huffing and puffing trying to lift half that weight twice as many times, it can't be a good thing for overall health/fitness....


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I am surely gonna try to stick with them, also try to to a bit more cardio on the off weight days.  Sure it's nice to lift a ton, but if you are huffing and puffing trying to lift half that weight twice as many times, it can't be a good thing for overall health/fitness....



Thats very true, I mean whats the point in all the slabs of beef if you cant do anything with it....well other than intimidate.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Thats very true, I mean whats the point in all the slabs of beef if you cant do anything with it....well other than intimidate.


 
well, intimidation IS a good thing


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

was'sup, brotha! Look at the reps! CAN teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

June 19 -- Shoulders Conjugate/Traps Heavy

A. DB Shoulder Press
75 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 7

B1. Wide Grip Upright Rows
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 11

B2. Lateral Raises
30 x 12
30 x 11
30 x 10

C. Arnold Press
50 x 10
50 x 9
50 x 8

D. Side laterals
10 x 50 (rest paused)
completely trashed at this point  

E. Power Shrugs
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Tomorrow should be fun getting dressed in the morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

How goes it BRother 20??? October is right around the corner for you and your new addition!!! GODspeed!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it BRother 20??? October is right around the corner for you and your new addition!!! GODspeed!!!


 
I KNOW I KNOW!  It seems so far away now, but it will be here just like that...thankfully I work out in my basement, so I can keep a crib down there and workout with the baby there!  Get him used to what he will be doing in say, oh 10 or so years, lol


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> June 19 -- Shoulders Conjugate/Traps Heavy
> 
> A. DB Shoulder Press
> 75 x 8
> ...



Pretty solid workout, keep up the good work.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I KNOW I KNOW!  It seems so far away now, but it will be here just like that...thankfully I work out in my basement, so I can keep a crib down there and workout with the baby there!  Get him used to what he will be doing in say, oh 10 or so years, lol


  Definatly!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)

Brutal Shoulder workout Big Fella!!!

Those side raises look fun (50!!!)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Brutal Shoulder workout Big Fella!!!
> 
> Those side raises look fun (50!!!)


 
Brutal is a good way to put it....the side raises were supposed to be a 100 rep set, but by rep 20, I realized there was no way it was gonna happen unless I rest paused after each rep, lol, so I just stopped at 50...still brutally fun though


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Pretty solid workout, keep up the good work.


 
Thanks man...I am trying a new program and I have a tendency of changing things up too quick...this is a 12 week program, if I make it through it, that would be a major accomplishment for me, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Thanks man...I am trying a new program and I have a tendency of changing things up too quick...this is a 12 week program, if I make it through it, that would be a major accomplishment for me, lol



I'm guessing you'll stick with this program for 2 weeks

LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you'll stick with this program for 2 weeks
> 
> LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I KNOW I KNOW! It seems so far away now, but it will be here just like that...thankfully I work out in my basement, so I can keep a crib down there and workout with the baby there! Get him used to what he will be doing in say, oh 10 or so years, lol


like this?
http://www.richardsandrak.com/new%20pic%20003.htm


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like this?
> http://www.richardsandrak.com/new%20pic%20003.htm


 
Minus the long hair  

i just had what you would call a "rough" childhood, being very small and weak and getting "picked on" and beat more than I would have liked and I swore that my kid would not go through the same thing.  Not that I want him to be a bully and beat the crap out of everyone else, lol, I just want him to look and act the part, so that any potential "problems" will just move on to the next scrawny kid and leave mine alone


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

yep...no father want's their boy to be the recieving end of a bully's attention.
I had one's attention when I was in the 6th grade..forgot how it ended...
well, you know...90% is how you carry yourself. have the boy 'walk-tall'. 
between you, me and the keyboard...I cannot fight too well....however..I do have a lot of 'street credit' in the club, as I've been seen being very proactive in removing the people that need it. It's mental. (being 200+lbs a have a little muscle helps, I'm sure..     )

so..tteach the boy / girl confidence and how to handle themselves. They will be just fine.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like this?
> http://www.richardsandrak.com/new%20pic%20003.htm


BTW...I think the kid's parent's should be ashamed for fuqqing this kid up...betcha he has health issues when he's older....hope I'm wrong...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

I am almost certain that kid will be messed up...probably some form of obsessive compulsive disorder


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

June 20-

Bad day...headache when I came home, and no motivation to lift.  Realized 2 things....1. I may need a break in general, and 2. I think I need to lay off the lower body work for a while cause my back is just really funky right now.  So for at least 4 weeks, I'm gonna lay off squats and any kind of deadlifts.

And at least for the rest of this week, I think it may be time for a break unfortunately  .  I guess I am not a machine after all


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

You are a MACHINE!!! Maybe you need a rest, that always seems to help me!!! Was wondering about those Animal Supps you where taking, recomend them???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You are a MACHINE!!! Maybe you need a rest, that always seems to help me!!! Was wondering about those Animal Supps you where taking, recomend them???


 
Actually I stopped taking them, I decided that I didn't really know what half of the things that were on the ingredient list were, so I thought better of injesting things that were unknown to me  

I'm just gonna stick with the basics from now on...multivitamin, vitamin c, zma before bed and something I take called "Prostate Support" as I am now in my 30s and my dad had prostate cancer 8 years ago, so I can use all the help I can get to prevent it


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

Gotcha, I understand!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Was wondering about those Animal Supps you where taking, recomend them???


I like 'em...feel I have more energy thru the day 'cause of them.
(I do get tired of taking a truck load of pills though)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I like 'em...feel I have more energy thru the day 'cause of them.
> (I do get tired of taking a truck load of pills though)




I stopped taking 'em too


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just took mine...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2006)

June 22 

SLDL
205 x 12

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 8
160 x 7

Close Grip Bench Press
245 x 9
245 x 8

Barbell Curls
95 x 10
switch to EZ Bar (wrist hurt on barbell)
110 x 7

Upright Rows
115 x 10
115 x 8

notes: Rep tempos a lot slower than I normally do, that's why the weights are down a bit.  Tried for a 2-0-2 tempo or as close to it as I could, and it sucks! It hurts!  And when you fail, you fail HARD!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

nice...how'reya feeling?
I miss upright rows...Im gonna do them 2morrow.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice...how'reya feeling?
> I miss upright rows...Im gonna do them 2morrow.


 
if you go to the gym that is!  


i am feeling ok i guess, still a bit tired, but i am gonna switch to 3 days per week to work out, so 1 more day of rest and i am gonna stick with just a few basic movements per workout, and see if it helps.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

oh..I am...honest!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother 20, SOLID Upright rows too!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2006)

6-24

Squats (ATG)
225 x 12

Barbell Shoulder Press
185 x 4
185 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 8
BW+50 x 6

Dips
BW+120 x 6
BW+120 x 5
 

Shrugs
275 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice Dips

Showoff!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Dips
> 
> Showoff!!!!


 
 

yeah, I know....just like you showoff on the chins right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2006)

I see you are getting "crazy" on a Saturday night - just like me ........LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I see you are getting "crazy" on a Saturday night - just like me ........LOL


 
yep, getting old sucks doesn't it?

I was at my brother's wedding on Friday night, and I saw my 21 year old cousin there who told me at 12:45 that if he left by 1:00, he could get back home by 1:45 and still have time to go out!  Remember those days?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yep, getting old sucks doesn't it?
> 
> I was at my brother's wedding on Friday night, and I saw my 21 year old cousin there who told me at 12:45 that if he left by 1:00, he could get back home by 1:45 and still have time to go out!  Remember those days?



Yep....................


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2006)

June 26

SLDL
225 x 12

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6
180 x 7
4 PLates!  

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 7
275 x 6

EZ Bar Curls
115 x 8
115 x 6

Upright Rows
125 x 8
125 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2006)

i just want to apologize to everyone that I talk to around here if I have not been around much lately, my job has gone to the summer schedule, and I generally don't get a lot of time on the computer during the day anymore...

so im not ignoring everyone, just have no damn time anymore!

Hope all is well with everyone, hopefully I will catch up on everyone's journals sometime in the near future


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking Strong!   Nice CS Rows.   4 Plates ...huh.....I'll have to try that next time


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looking Strong! Nice CS Rows. 4 Plates ...huh.....I'll have to try that next time


 
go for it! They were breathtaking


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> go for it! They were breathtaking


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother 20!!! I hear ya, life has a funny way of destroying your any type of routine we can come up with, hang in there, we will be here!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

looks like you have been doing great in the gym, brotha!
atg 225???? NICE!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2006)

June 28

Squats (ATG)
225 x 10 ???
Lower back started acting up, so that was the limiting factor in the set.  Did a lot of manual labor stuff at work today, moving computers around in a hot ass school all day, I am sure that played a role.  Gonna drop SLDLs for now and replace with hyperextensions and leg curls.

Barbell shoulder press
185 x 6

Chinups
BW+55 x 6
BW+55 x 6
BW=217 lbs

Dips
BW+120 x 8
BW+120 x 7
  

Shrugs
295 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks like you have been doing great in the gym, brotha!
> atg 225???? NICE!


 
I'm doin alright! I am adopting a lot of stuff I read from Dr ken Lestiner about HIT and doing less sets more frequently...it's good stuff....so right now, I basically hit every bodypart in the upper body with what amounts to 3 days each direct and indirect, and the lower body twice. I am still finding what works for me, how many sets of what, etc., but it's definitely gonna be either 1 or 2 for each exercise and a m,w,f schedule, so there is a lot more rest built in, which hopefully will help 

and yes,  I discovered the ATG squat, and I am gonna really focus on it (I dont know why, cause it's hard as hell, but oh well)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Barbell shoulder press
> 185 x 6


standing or sitting?
either way..nice....do u bring the bar all the way to your chest. (clavicle?) or just down below arms parallel?

I'm gonna actually skip...the gym today....then do 1/2 body tomorrow, 1/2 friday...try fresh on monday...very depressing...june's almost over....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> standing or sitting?
> either way..nice....do u bring the bar all the way to your chest. (clavicle?) or just down below arms parallel?
> 
> I'm gonna actually skip...the gym today....then do 1/2 body tomorrow, 1/2 friday...try fresh on monday...very depressing...june's almost over....


 
They were seated.  I press the bar off a rack that is set about 1 inch below my chin and I bring the reps down to around chin level, I can't go any further down, I am not flexible enough.

just forget about june dude, and start fresh for july...every month brings a new beginning.  Remember this line from an old song that I really like:
"Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end"


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

june's been a total waste for me....but...keep chin up, eh?
I do't go much under the chin, either.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> june's been a total waste for me....but...keep chin up, eh?
> I do't go much under the chin, either.


 
also my grip is about 1 inch inside the rings with my pinkies....far too often people think you need to use a wide grip to emphasize the shoulders when in fact, that probably helps lead to an injury...the narrower grip allows a better range of motion, IMO


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like you are getting stronger every week


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like you are getting stronger every week


 
well, in my upper body anyway


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well, in my upper body anyway



LOL - Progress is .... progress!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> LOL - Progress is .... progress!!


 
true...I'll take it


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> also my grip is about 1 inch inside the rings with my pinkies....far too often people think you need to use a wide grip to emphasize the shoulders when in fact, that probably helps lead to an injury...the narrower grip allows a better range of motion, IMO


well...if I EVER get my fat ass in the gym again...I'll give it a whirl...I think I put my ring finger on the bar ring.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

how goes it, Stewey??  Hope that back gets to feelin better


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree, progress IS progress!!! Hope the back is feeling better!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 30, 2006)

June 30

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 8
180 x 7

Close Grip Bench Press (pinkies 1 inch inside rings)
280 x 7
280 x 7

EZ Bar Curls
120 x 7
120 x 5
for an isolation movement, these kick the living crap out of me  

Upright Rows
130 x 8
130 x 6

Hyperextensions
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2006)

That's a lot of weight for CGBP!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's a lot of weight for CGBP!!


 
yeah, I'm getting there, the going to 8 reps is making it take a little while longer, but I'm not complaining, lol....when I get to 315 for 8 reps, then we can say it's a lot of weight!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

My GOD Brother 20, thats a LOTTA weight!!! Your a MACHINE my Friend!!! Hope your weekend is Great, and your 4th is SAFE!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My GOD Brother 20, thats a LOTTA weight!!! Your a MACHINE my Friend!!! Hope your weekend is Great, and your 4th is SAFE!!!


 
Thanks Arch!  So far my new training philosophy/routine is seemingly working very well...hopefully it keeps up!

Hope you and your family has a happy 4th as well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

he's an animal! (even w/out the supps!)

have a great 4th, Stew!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch!  So far my new training philosophy/routine is seemingly working very well...hopefully it keeps up!
> 
> Hope you and your family has a happy 4th as well!


 Good Stuff!!! Keep at it!!!

Thank you, will do!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> he's an animal! (even w/out the supps!)
> 
> have a great 4th, Stew!


 
oh don't make me blush, lol.....I am not where I want to be yet, but I am getting there....slowly but surely!

Sticking to the plan is the hardest part for me, but I think I am on the right track, so check in with me again at the end of the summer and we'll see if the "animal" name holds true!  

I plan to have a great 4th...you too my friend


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2006)

July 3 --

Squats 
150 x 6
205 x 3
275 x 1
250 x 5
250 x 5

Seated Overhead Press
115 x 6
155 x 3
205 x 1
190 x 4

Chinups
BW x 6
BW+10 x 3
BW+90 x 1
BW+65 x 5
BW+65 x 5

Dips
BW x 6
BW+65 x 3
BW+170 x 1
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5

Shrugs
305 x 8

OK, tried some new ideas today from some things I read, and I didn't like them, lol. Sure, the numbers were up there, but I didn't feel as great as I have been the past couple of weeks during the exercise. Can't explain it other than I didn't feel like my muscles were lifting the heavy weight, it was more like tendons and ligaments, as I was in "Get the weight up at all costs mode" and didn't concentrate on the muscles.

The chins actually felt ok though, but the dips were hard and I will probably drop the weight next time and shoot for my 8 rep targets again.

Probably will drop the overhead presses for a while. The dips really hit my front delts and I got the feeling I got a few weeks back after a heavy bench attempt that set me back a while, so the front delts are obviously getting punished more than I would like

This was just an experiment gone bad I guess!  

So I will work it out like this from now on:
Day 1
Squats x 2
Chinups x 2
Dips x 2
Shrugs 1 x 10
Decline Crunches 2 x 10

Day 2
Sumo Deads 1 x 6
Chest Supported Rows x 2
Close Grip Bench x 2
EZ Bar Curls x 2
Upright Rows x 2

All to 8 reps on 1st set unless noted otherwise...and alternated  on M, W, F


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey big fella .... the upper body numbers are impressive    I like the new program.   Hopefully your lower back will make it through squating twice along with sumo deads in one week


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey big fella .... the upper body numbers are impressive  I like the new program. Hopefully your lower back will make it through squating twice along with sumo deads in one week


 
yeah, start saying some prayers for me  

I'm hoping that I can get away with it since the overall volume isn't so great.  Essentially it would be one set of deads and 4 sets of squats one week, and 2 sets of deads and 2 sets of squats the following week.

I will keep an eye on the back,  I just feel if I can do a dip with 170 on the belt, I should at least be doing some deadlifts


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Stew! Have a happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2006)

July 5

Chest Supported Rows
185 x 6
185 x 6

Close Grip Bench
285 x 6
285 x 6

EZ Bar Curls
120 x 8
120 x 6

Upright Rows
135 x 6
135 x 6
might have reached my limit on these, felt some discomfort in my shoulders on set 2.  Either will have to decide to go lighter and more reps, or drop them for side laterals...

Sumo Deadlifts
275 x 6
doing these very carefully, almost as a rehab, to try to get my lower back straightened out.  reset after each rep and went for perfect form on each rep.  was not to failure.  relatively easy, but i will just keep adding 5 or so pounds each time and work my way back up slowly


----------



## joycough (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice  

You said you do Sumo DL's almost as a rehab. Do you find conventional hurt too much? I ask because I have a hard time doing conventional deadlifts and sadly my Stifflegged DL's are much stronger (IE: I can do more weight).


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Very nice
> 
> You said you do Sumo DL's almost as a rehab. Do you find conventional hurt too much? I ask because I have a hard time doing conventional deadlifts and sadly my Stifflegged DL's are much stronger (IE: I can do more weight).


 
I do sumo DLs cause they are more comfortable for me than conventionals.  I find I use too much lower back when I do conventional, so I just do them sumo.

I just mentioned rehab because I have been having some lower back issues lately, and I want to incorporate the deads, but do them at a pace where I won't truly injure myself.  The 275 I did today was almost too easy, but I don't want to take any chances and just work back up

Try the sumos and see how they feel for you, they might be what you need to actually deadlift without hurting yourself


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2006)

I'd be careful with the upright rows.   You don't want to jackup your shoulder


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

I like the new w/o routine, Great w/o too!!! I agree with Brother YM, be careful with the Upright Rows!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

hhmmmm...she's here........hiya Billie!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hhmmmm...she's here........hiya Billie!


 
She can be here any time she want to


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


 
hey there! I know I know, you're waiting for my pics aren't you??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

whenever your ready babe


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

if...THAT isn't a loaded question.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> if...THAT isn't a loaded question.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

was'sup, Stew! How's things on the east coast this day?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, it's actually nice and sunny out and NOT HUMID for the first time in like a month, so that's a good thing!

Still working like a dog though so far this summer, lots of moving around computers to all the different schools we work in, big pain in the ass, I am not really one to enjoy leaving work like a sweaty pig in the afternoon, but it could be worse.

Other than that, things are great.  How bout you?  when are you gonna post an actual workout for us to read???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm just building up to a great moment... 

I went from being busy..to now..being lazy....unless something happens this afternoon, I am gonna go do an easy one after work. (I got in to work later this am...)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah, we might have to declare the day it happens a national holiday!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've already put myself in for Sainthood in Archie's journal...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've already put myself in for Sainthood in Archie's journal...


 
Sainthood eh?? hmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

yep! St. Burner....has a certain snap to it, dont ya think?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2006)

July 8

Time for a change once again!  This time, I am gonna try to run through a 9 week Bill Star 5x5 program.  If you want to read about it, you can google bill starr 5x5 and get lots of goodies.  It is supposed to add lots of strength and size, but don't all programs say that?    We'll see!

Squats
5 sets of 5 at 205

Bench Press
182.5 x 5
197.5 x 5
212.5 x 5
227.5 x 5
240 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
117.5 x 5
125 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 5
152.5 x 5

Decline Crunches
+25 x 10
+25 x 10


And no, I didn't pull these numbers out of my ass, lol....there was a spreadsheet I used which you plug in your 5RM on the exercises, and it calculated all the weights to use for the entire 9 weeks....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

how about: Squats: 5X5 of 315???? c'mon! I CAN DO IT....now...get 'er done!
I thought u had just started a new program and were gonna stick with it for a while....
?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how about: Squats: 5X5 of 315???? c'mon! I CAN DO IT....now...get 'er done!
> I thought u had just started a new program and were gonna stick with it for a while....
> ?



    S20 needs 52 - one week programs !!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how about: Squats: 5X5 of 315???? c'mon! I CAN DO IT....now...get 'er done!
> I thought u had just started a new program and were gonna stick with it for a while....
> ?


 
I change my programs bi-weekly I think, lol....i got bored with the other one and I really liked what was written about this one.  This one is supposedly 9 weeks long...wanna take bets on if I finish it?

And about the squats...it's all planned out for me dude....it is planned to start light and it increases every week.  It starts off of your 5 RM, which I conservatively put 275 for squats, since I suck at them anyway, so I want to practice them and get them done right.

so you put in 275 for a 5RM and it comes up with all sorts of calculations for you, by the 3rd week, you hit your 5RM and then week 4 you go for a 5RM record, then a deload week, then you go for higher weights for 3x3 instead of 5x5 for the next 4 weeks.

It is dual factor periodization.  you should read about it, it's quite interesting actually


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> S20 needs 52 - one week programs !!!!


 
 

The sad thing is....he's right


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I change my programs bi-weekly I think, lol....i got bored with the other one and I really liked what was written about this one. This one is supposedly 9 weeks long...wanna take bets on if I finish it?
> 
> And about the squats...it's all planned out for me dude....it is planned to start light and it increases every week. It starts off of your 5 RM, which I conservatively put 275 for squats, since I suck at them anyway, so I want to practice them and get them done right.
> 
> ...


 
gotcha...that makes sense. 
read? Are there pitures involved???? 

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=375215


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gotcha...that makes sense.
> read? Are there pitures involved????
> 
> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=375215


 
thanks for posting the link!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

Best wishes on the new routine Brother 20!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> thanks for posting the link!


no problemo!
(plus, now I know where it is for future reference)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2006)

July 10

Squats
5 sets of 5 at 185

Deadlifts
5 sets of 5 at 250

Incline Bench Press
5 sets of 5 at 182.5

Chinups
5 sets of 5 at bodyweight

Side laterals
35 x 8
35 x 8

Deceptive volume on this routine big time... I don't think I've ever done 25 deadlifts at any weight at one time before!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks good......I like the Big Four (plus lateral Raises)



I think you'll be a little sore tomorrow


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2006)

it was relatively easy...just a lot more volume than I was used to, but you are "allowed" up to 5 minute rests between sets, so I was pretty good to go on each set, although I only took 2 minutes between sets except for the deads, where I took 3 minutes.

5x5 deads is a lot harder than it seems, I never deadlift that much, so it was a bit of a shock.  And these first 2 weeks are the "easy" weeks, starting at week 3, I am gonna be in a world of hurt, lol....the way the progression is layed out, it's gonna be "challenging" to say the least....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

I have faith that your up to the challenge my Friend!!! w/o looks pretty intense, keep it up Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I have faith that your up to the challenge my Friend!!! w/o looks pretty intense, keep it up Brother 20!!!


 
At least one of us has faith!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

well...u better get 'sumthin...brotha...cause yer gonna need it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

BTW: how do u get 182.5lbs for that inc. bb lift?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BTW: how do u get 182.5lbs for that inc. bb lift?


 
the beautyof 1 1/4 pound plates.....

so let's see, it was 2 45s, 4 10s, 2 2 1/2s, and 2 1 1/4s


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...u better get 'sumthin...brotha...cause yer gonna need it!


 
by sumthin, are we talking vicodin?? Or tylenol with codeine??

My back is barking something fierce this morning.......


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> the beautyof 1 1/4 pound plates.....
> 
> so let's see, it was 2 45s, 4 10s, 2 2 1/2s, and 2 1 1/4s


sounds too complicated....just toss on a 45 and a 25 and you are good to go!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> by sumthin, are we talking vicodin?? Or tylenol with codeine??
> 
> My back is barking something fierce this morning.......


 Ibet mine will be doing that after today's leg workout....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds too complicated....just toss on a 45 and a 25 and you are good to go!


 
yeah, I know, I like to make things more complicated


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, as Dick Marcinko says:
K.I.S.S it: Keep it simple, stupid.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2006)

July 12

Squats
167.5 x 5
185 x 5
195 x 5
207.5 x 5
220 x 5

Bench Press
5 sets of 5 at 225

Chest Supported Rows
5 sets of 5 at 142.5

Dips
5 sets of 5 at bodyweight+45


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

how'sit today, Mr. Stew!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice going Mr 5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mr 5x5, I like that, lol

This concludes week one of the 5x5 program, AKA the easy week.  From now on, it's going to be quite the adventure, in fact, by week 3 and 4, I doubt I will even complete 5x5 for all the exercises, but I sure will try


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Mr 5x5, I like that, lol
> 
> This concludes week one of the 5x5 program, AKA the easy week.  From now on, it's going to be quite the adventure, in fact, by week 3 and 4, I doubt I will even complete 5x5 for all the exercises, but I sure will try



I'll be taking notes


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'll be taking notes


 
Definitely do....I really like it so far, it's only one easy week, but I can see it's going to be a good program.  After a week though, and analyzing it a little more, I can see where some changes might be good.  For example, the program calls for you to squat every day during the 4 week 5x5 stage, only on day 2 you do about 15% less than day 1 weights.  Now I can see this being a problem, for me at least, as the weights get higher and higher.  So I will probably drop the squats on day 2 and just do them twice per week.

Other than that, it's pretty cool....only long and somewhat boring as you are doing about 20 sets per day, and since it is generally a strength program, there is 2-4 minute rests between sets, so you do the math and figure out how long a workout takes!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Definitely do....I really like it so far, it's only one easy week, but I can see it's going to be a good program.  After a week though, and analyzing it a little more, I can see where some changes might be good.  For example, the program calls for you to squat every day during the 4 week 5x5 stage, only on day 2 you do about 15% less than day 1 weights.  Now I can see this being a problem, for me at least, as the weights get higher and higher.  So I will probably drop the squats on day 2 and just do them twice per week.
> 
> Other than that, it's pretty cool....only long and somewhat boring as you are doing about 20 sets per day, and since it is generally a strength program, there is 2-4 minute rests between sets, so you do the math and figure out how long a workout takes!



That's a long time to be in the gym.   I'm leaning toward two Full body workouts  (1 hour max) along with two-three 20-30 minute cardio sessions


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Your leg day isnt all that bad Stew. Hey where are the lunges? They are a must do! haha


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

what...u wanna see poor ol stew...cry like a little girl???? Actually....I would like to see that....come to think of it...
OR....one legged squats on he Smith machine....THOSE friggin KILL!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

there ya go, big fellah! Let it out!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Ste


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2006)

July 15

Squats 
5 sets of 5 at 230

Bench Press
205 x 5
225 x 5
240 x 5
255 x 5
275 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
130 x 5
140 x 5
150 x 5
160 x 5
170 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
5 sets of 5 at 110

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 12
BW+25 x 10

My basement was hot as balls today.  I think I sweated away like 10 pounds and that is with drinking about a gallon of water during the workout!  It sucks!

Well, this is day 1 of week 2 of the 5x5 program.  Definitely got a little tougher today, but nothing bad at all.  Lower back is acting a little funky, I think I just need to find a good squatting groove, and once I do, I think I will be fine with the back issues (I hope)

I also bought a bike yesterday, so on off days from weights, I will go for some nice bike rides around town.  Rode the bike yesterday for the first time since I was about 16, what a feeling, lol...but i guess you don't forget how to do it!  It was fun, should be a good way to get in some dreaded cardio work


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

hola, mi amigo! Looks like were are gonna differ a bit on that 5X5 thing...I tink I am gonna pick a set weight and do 5X5 that way...

What kind of bike did u get? 
I boght a REALLY nice mtn bike for about 1/2 the original price: end of season...almost last bike in inventory..AND buddy knew the manager in the bike section... 
hmm...owned the bike...3..maybe 4 months..and have ridden it...maybe 1/4 mile? (I'm just trying to pace myself...) 
Actually have been too dam busy...if not doing anything real estate wise 2morrow...may go to Denver and ride with friends...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo! Looks like were are gonna differ a bit on that 5X5 thing...I tink I am gonna pick a set weight and do 5X5 that way...
> 
> What kind of bike did u get?
> I boght a REALLY nice mtn bike for about 1/2 the original price: end of season...almost last bike in inventory..AND buddy knew the manager in the bike section...
> ...


 
whats up buddy?  My 5x5 is just following a template, basically I think I can explain it better now....you squat, bench and row twice per week, one day you ramp the weight up to a top set of 5, kind of what I did today on bench and rows.  the other day is the "medium" day, where you do 5x5 with a set weight, like squats today.

So day 1 is medium squats and heavy bench and rows and day 3 is the opposite.  Day 2 is just medium deadlifts, incline bench, and chinups.  Now, when I say medium, it means that in the beginning of the cycle, the weights are submaximal.  Towards the end of the cycle, the weights are definitely not "medium" but are still below the top weight on the heavy day.

I hope to pace myself a little better than you on the bike thing, lol, I am on the bike kick now, so I am gonna ride it out (no pun intended) until I get sick of it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2006)

i am following a dual factor 5x5 routine.  yours is probably just the same thing as the linear 5x5 program....you use the same weights and when you hit all 5x5, you bump the weight up and keep going till you can't go anymore, then jump back down and start over.

i am just trying something new, to see if it sparks some more strength/growth at the end of the cycle


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i am just trying something new, to see if it sparks some more strength/growth at the end of the cycle


so...this will last.....4 days??? 
HA! HAR! WHOOO!!
what kinda bike did u get? road bike or mtn? 
Pace myself? Hell no...I'm just fat....and outta shape. No..that's not quite right. I am in shape...round...is a shape... 

Ok, linear. I'll go with that. Till I can get my sets of 5, then add  weight. Lift repeat... 


So, you are sortof doing my 'cycle I'....I did all my heavy work on Mon and Tues, then I did my medium (sets of 8 - 10) on thurs and fri.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...this will last.....4 days???
> HA! HAR! WHOOO!!
> what kinda bike did u get? road bike or mtn?
> Pace myself? Hell no...I'm just fat....and outta shape. No..that's not quite right. I am in shape...round...is a shape...
> ...


 
it's a road bike, there really aren't any places to go mountain biking around here, so I went for the road bike.  Its a Schwinn, I don't know if it is good or not, who the hell cares, I paid $300 for it and it suits my needs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2006)

July 16

Cardio
1 hour bike ride around town...don't know the miles


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

'morning, brotha!
Well..I put my mtn bike on the back of the car...drove it to and from Denver...again...didn't ride it....again... (was too hot. nearly 100 out)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

well, if a bike cost's $300, it should be a damn good bike!! 

afternoon Stewey!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, brotha!
> Well..I put my mtn bike on the back of the car...drove it to and from Denver...again...didn't ride it....again... (was too hot. nearly 100 out)


 
well at least you can say you put mileage on the bike anyway!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, if a bike cost's $300, it should be a damn good bike!!
> 
> afternoon Stewey!


 
afternoon! it's hot as you are looking outside here today! (Did I get some points for that one??  )

I read about your little tubing adventure this weekend.....that was hot and hysterical at the same time, a very unique occurance!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

very...titillating.....
HA! HAR!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> very...titillating.....
> HA! HAR!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

TITilating 

yep, 10points for Stewey!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

hey....why does HE get 10 points???? I'M the one who came up wtih titillating....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

okay...11 points for Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

Wahoo!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

ok ok, no way is TITILATING worth more points than a compliment.....

you try to be nice, and look where it gets you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

hey...gimme a break....I had to go buy a new cell phone today....I need some cheering up....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...gimme a break....I had to go buy a new cell phone today....I need some cheering up....


 
did you drop it in the toilet or something??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

nope....washing machine....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

Dang...what do you want Stew...a Pity Fu...er Pity Points??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

july 17

sumo deadlifts
4 sets of 5 at 280

incline bench press
5 sets of 5 at 205

chinups
5 sets of 5 at BW+15

side laterals
35 x 10
35 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> july 17
> 
> sumo deadlifts
> 4 sets of 5 at 280
> ...


Solid w/o, I like the quick ones best!!! Hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o, I like the quick ones best!!! Hope all is well for you!!!


 
Quick???? HAHAHA! I wish!....just because it looks short in the journal, doesn't mean it was!  16 sets is a lot, and I would say it took a little over an hour....

and on a sour note, my back is really hurtin right now


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the back, rest it my Friend!!! Hope it's okay!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you hurting from leaning forward too much on the sumos?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you hurting from leaning forward too much on the sumos?


 
i'm not sure what it is to be honest....i cant tell if it's just a muscle strain, tight muscles, overactive erectors, or an actual injury to my spine like a slipped or herniated disc.  it is just an annoying feeling, uncomfortable, wouldnt even say pain so much.  i am doing a lot of volume hitting my lower back with the 5x5 program, maybe i am overdoing it?  who knows.

i really concentrate on leaning back before i begin my pull, i noticed today i did a real good job of pushing off with my legs, so my legs were noticeably fatigued from the deads today, but obviously, the back goes along for the ride too, so who knows, i can just monitor it and see what happens


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Not that I'm an expert (FAR from it) But I have a herniated/degenerative disc, and it Hurts so deep (all the way around your lower waist and down to the leg), it's a pain that makes you not be able to stand when it acts up!!! Hope thats NOT what you have!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i'm not sure what it is to be honest....i cant tell if it's just a muscle strain, tight muscles, overactive erectors, or an actual injury to my spine like a slipped or herniated disc.  it is just an annoying feeling, uncomfortable, wouldnt even say pain so much.  i am doing a lot of volume hitting my lower back with the 5x5 program, maybe i am overdoing it?  who knows.
> 
> i really concentrate on leaning back before i begin my pull, i noticed today i did a real good job of pushing off with my legs, so my legs were noticeably fatigued from the deads today, but obviously, the back goes along for the ride too, so who knows, i can just monitor it and see what happens



Hot tub it!!       It always makes my back feel better.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Not that I'm an expert (FAR from it) But I have a herniated/degenerative disc, and it Hurts so deep (all the way around your lower waist and down to the leg), it's a pain that makes you not be able to stand when it acts up!!! Hope thats NOT what you have!!!


 
i feel it the most real down low, almost by the last vertebrae in my back before my pelvis.  what i can't tell is if it is actually my discs down there acting up or if it is a ligament/muscle thing.

are there any tell-tale signs to disc issues that you or anyone else know about?  I can bend my back pain free, I can sit pain free, other than the annoyance of the dull pain, and I have no pain in any other area except for the low back area.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

maybe it's time to invest in a trap bar and do deads that way, gotta be the best for the low back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> maybe it's time to invest in a trap bar and do deads that way, gotta be the best for the low back



Trapbar deads are a different beast.  It's kinda a combo lift for me because I feel it in my legs and back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Trapbar deads are a different beast. It's kinda a combo lift for me because I feel it in my legs and back.


 
oh I know, it's more of a squat than a deadlift, but given the fact that my back might not hold up through another couple weeks of regular deads, it might be worth a try.

Or I can keep toughing it out, hoping that I get that "adaptation" that everyone always raves about,  

UPDATE this morning--back is a bit stiff, but as far as I can tell, it feels like it's muscular right now, so I guess that's a good sign...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

have u tried doing just Stiff legged dead lifts? Keep the weight light and go for a good stretch?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u tried doing just Stiff legged dead lifts? Keep the weight light and go for a good stretch?


 
i think stiff legs are what got me in trouble in the first place...I don;t think I will ever do that exercise again as long as I live....being the inflexible dope that I am, i probably rounded my back every time I did them, and then when I throw squats and regular deads on top of that (even if I do those movements with perfect form), the cumulative effect if probably already there.

I am just gonna try lots of stretching, lots of laying down with my feet up, etc, and see if my body can just work it out


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

my friend's girlfriend...(I always remind him that I saw her first, but I guess 'dibs' on women doesn't apply) is taking that type of yoga where they turn upthe heat to over 100 degrees and then start....
so..she must be all kinds of limber..and bendy. have I mentioned that I called dibs????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

mmm....limber and bendy....ahhh


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

did someone call me??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

hiya billie!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

PICS?????


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

if I send you pics...what do I get???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

Doh!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> if I send you pics...what do I get???


 
What do you want????


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother 20???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats goin on BRother 20???


 
Hey Arch...tryin to keep cool, that's about it for today!  how are you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2006)

July 18

Cardio
30 minute bike ride

* extreme heat and sore legs limited this ride to only 1/2 hour....my goal is to try to take 1 hour rides in the future


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2006)

July 19

Squats
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5
250 x 5

Bench Press
5 sets of 5 at 250

Chest Supported Rows
5 sets of 5 at 160

Dips
3 sets of 5 at BW+70


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> July 19
> 
> Squats
> 185 x 5
> ...


Let's see:
Legs
Chest
Back
Tris

Shoulders and biceps tomorrow?
betcha were tired when u finished...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Let's see:
> Legs
> Chest
> Back
> ...


 
Yes, I was!  I still am!  I am in la-la land right now....

and don't forget, you can't judge this program by looking at individual body parts, look at it as big compound movements meant to build strength and add size.

I just finished week 2 of the volume phase, and while long and somewhat tiring, it was relatively easy.  Next week, the fun begins, as I reach my 5x5 set maxes that I calculated before I began, and then week 4 goes above that by 5%.  for example, next week on bench is something like 5x5 at 280, and a top set of 5 of 300 on bench.  That will be tough.

This program is supposed to make you tired as $hit, as the purpose of the volume phase is to accumulate fatigue throughout the entire 4 weeks.  then *supposedly* when you hit the deload and intensification phases, you should really see your "gains" as you have more of a chance to recover because you are doing less total volume, even though the weights are trying to still go up.

I don't know why I went into all that, lol, like I said, I am dilusional right now!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

Your one strong Homey my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your one strong Homey my Friend!!!



No doubt about that


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2006)

you guys are too kind


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

okie dokie...but...u still didn't do your delts or biceps.....

glad to see ya sticking with the program!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2006)

July 20

Cardio
30 minute bike ride

wow, squatting 2x per week, deadlifting once and bike riding 3 days a week really does a number on your quads, that's all I can say about that....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2006)

your pics are HOT Stew...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your pics are HOT Stew...


 
I had to post something comparable to your bikini shots


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I wanted to post something in my bikini shorts


  Stew wears Speedos!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

You DO NOT have permission to ever, ever, ever edit my posts again, you hear me!!!!!!!

 

good one though


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Stew wears Speedos!


 
And I look damn good in them too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

I checked out the gallery......

You're lookin' big


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> You DO NOT have permission to ever, ever, ever edit my posts again, you hear me!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> good one though


ahh...fogeddaboudit...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

how tall are you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how tall are you?


 
I'm 5'10" and as of this AM, 215lbs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I checked out the gallery......
> 
> You're lookin' big


 
thanks dude


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how tall are you?



What ?   Are you looking for a date


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What ? Are you looking for a date


ha ha...very funny...shoudn't u be putting a baby bed together or something????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I'm 5'10" and as of this AM, 215lbs.


k, I'm 5'9"..and about the same weight....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha ha...very funny...shoudn't u be putting a baby bed together or something????



hahaha.........nope...I'm ready.   That's why I can screw around on here now


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

oh I'm a Virgo too if anyone is interested, and I have black hair, brown eyes.....LMAO!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> oh I'm a Virgo too if anyone is interested, and I have black hair, brown eyes.....LMAO!




You better watch out.....I've seen some agressive women arround here....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You better watch out.....I've seen some agressive women arround here....



And some of them are single


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what do you want ...a Pity Fu...or Pity Points??



I'll take door #1 Billie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> did someone call me??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2006)

July 22


*Start of Week 3 of volume phase of 5x5 program

Squats
5 sets of 5 at 255

Bench Press
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5
285 x 5
300 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 5
155 x 5
167.5 x 5
180 x 5
190 x 5*
*Cheated a bit on this....this was VERY heavy

EZ Bar Curls
3 sets of 5 at 120

Crunches
did not do

well, 5x5 isnt fun anymore! This was a damn hard workout, long, hard and very draining.

Squats were fine, but after that, it went downhill....the 300x5 bench set was one of the toughest sets I've ever done, and the rows were surprisingly tough today, more than I thought they would be.

I was so exhausted and HOT at the end, I didn't even finish with the crunches, oh well...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

holy schnikes, mi amigo!
NICE workout! nice #'s after the squats....
I'd be spent too....

now, the rows: 
explain that? Like a t-bar row? with a bench? Or do u have the chest supported T-bar row machine?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy schnikes, mi amigo!
> NICE workout! nice #'s after the squats....
> I'd be spent too....
> 
> ...


 
it was a hell of a workout....not to mention, my IP phones at home decided to stop working in the middle of the workout, so I had to tend to that during my workout, which just raised the stress level even more than it already was...then my alcoholic friends were over for a bbq last night and kept me up until 2AM and here I am at 10:30 AM writing this, so as you can see, I slept for shit last night.  not gonna be good for the recovery now that things are getting rough on the program...ughhh

I am looking at the numbers for next week's workout, and um yeah, I dunno about that, lol...270 squats for 5x5...well that *might* be possible, but 315 for 5 on bench and 200 for 5 on rows??? Don't think so--I will be happy with 3 reps each

and as for the row machine, yes  I actually have a chest supported rowing machine at home.  the pad is at about a 45 degree angle, and you lean and row away.  So while 190 for 5 on a bent over row is relatively easy, 190 for 5 on this machine is a fricken nightmare since it obviously takes away the cheating and extra muscle play you can get on a bent over row, but my lower back doesnt like bent rows along with squatting twice and deadlifting all in the same week, so i stick with these.  they seem to be doing the job, so I can't complain


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice workout "Mr 5 x 5"......Let's keep it going


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2006)

do not doubt the power of the 5x5 routine!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> do not doubt the power of the 5x5 routine!


...the force is strong in this one....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

How about this....taking a page from your mental pushing:
Just fuqqing do it. You can both squat AND bench higher than those #s, so just get to it.
If u have to back of a couple sets into it, so be it, but start there and do it.
right back atcha, buddy!


BBQ sounds good.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2006)

July 24

Sumo Deadlifts
205 x 5
245 x 5
285 x 5
325 x 5

Incline Bench Press
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+45 x 5

Side Laterals
35 x 10
40 x 7

*Made a little adjustment to the program today, switched up to the 5x5 linear version of the program. The dual factor was too much volume for me and I was feeling pretty beat up, and with not sleeping well, work and extra activities, it wasn;t gonna fly. Sure the easy first 2 weeks were ok, but after saturday, I could tell I was heading for problems..

this setup is a lot less volume, still 5x5, but you work up to a top set of 5 instead of doing a heavy 5x5 with the weight all the same. big difference on the deadlifts, the DF routine called for 5 x 5 at 310 today, I think my back would have snapped. The one heavy set at 325 was PLENTY.

this method allows for small increments on that top set every week of like 5 or so pounds, so it is a good progression, whereas the DF method, you bust your ass off for 6 or more weeks for one increment of progression.

i feel great after this workout, a lot more refreshed than after the bashing I took on Saturday.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Great w/o, and kudos to you for listening to your body, excellent!!! Not that I'm anything, but I think thats just fantastic, and your doing Great too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> July 24
> 
> Sumo Deadlifts
> 205 x 5
> ...


aahh...more or less, like I do it.... 
I warm up, then do my 5X5 at a certain weight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2006)

those are some nice numbers on your inclines


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> those are some nice numbers on your inclines



Thanks, but you haven't seen anything yet!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

well, I've seen something...is that close enough?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2006)

July 26

Squats
135 x 5
170 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
275 x 3
205 x 8

Bench Press
145 x 5
185 x 5
220 x 5
255 x 5
300 x 3
220 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
160 x 5
185 x 3
135 x 8

Incline Bench Press
115 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
240 x 3
175 x 8

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+5 x 5
BW+45 x 3
BW x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2006)

July 29

Squats
175 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5
275 x 5

Bench Press
192.5 x 5
220 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5
300 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
120 x 5
135 x 5
152.5 x 5
170 x 5
185 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+45 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been away for a little while ....it looks like things are going well in here


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I've been away for a little while ...


 
yeah, you think??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2006)

July 30

Cardio
25 minute bike ride

Exciting huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

better than me...I walked past mine a few times yesterday....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2006)

you're having some issues with that bike of yours eh??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

only issue of just not riding it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2006)

July 31.

Deadlifts
135 x 6
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
4 sets of 1 at 335

Dips
BW+20 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+75 x 5
BW+105 x 5

High Pulls starting just above the knee
110 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 5
152.5 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 5
100 x 5
112.5 x 5
125 x 5

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 10

Decent workout....deads were pretty easy, dips were easy, the pulls were pretty easy, the curls were kind of tough though for some reason.  I really hate curling, but hey, it's beach season, gotta do what we gotta do right? 

the high pulls were kind of fun actually...a lot better for the delts than doing stupid side laterals, lol, so anything that replaces side laterals is ok in my book


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

da-am! Look at those dips!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> da-am! Look at those dips!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2006)

Damn dude...............It seems like your program is paying off.   How's your back today?    I can't see how bw +105 x 5 for dips are EAZY


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn dude...............It seems like your program is paying off. How's your back today? I can't see how bw +105 x 5 for dips are EAZY


 
My back is fine today actually, and to add insult to injury, I had to unload 50 printers off the FedEx truck and down into the storage room in the basement of my building, plus move 30 PCs to a new spot and about 100 laptops and 50 flat panels to another storage room in the basement, with just one other guy, so yeah, the back held up ok for now  

And yes, the dips were pretty easy...kind of like you and your chins


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> And yes, the dips were pretty easy...kind of like you and your chins


..and me and my....wait.... dam...i don't make the list...yet...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey stew- u work in a high school right? U ar there when the kids are there?
Do u ever get any young punks give you attitude..or they gove you wide berth? curious.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey stew- u work in a high school right? U ar there when the kids are there?
> Do u ever get any young punks give you attitude..or they gove you wide berth? curious.


 
I actually work in the middle school in the district.  I am at the high school occassionally, but not often.  The middle school kids are punks man...you would think if you saw some bald headed 215 pound guy with tattooed arms coming at you that you would give him room and space in the hall ways? Nope...I am the one getting out of THEIR way.

Not so much attitude, although one computer lab class from last year always called me "Strong Guy" when I walked in the room.  "Hey, it's Stong Guy again", or "Damn, that guy is jacked", and my personal favorite was when they asked me if I take steroids....I laughed quite loudly, "Why, do I look like I do?", "Well, yeah".  That's kind of a cool compliment, even if it's from 14 year olds


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

ha! You  remind me of A. Swarzeneggar in Kindergarten Cop.
"They're horrible!"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha! You  remind me of A. Swarzeneggar in Kindergarten Cop.
> "They're horrible!"



" It's not a tuuuumor! "


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha! You remind me of A. Swarzeneggar in Kindergarten Cop.
> "They're horrible!"


 
good movie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2006)

Stew, did you ever turn green and tell them not to make you angry -- they wouldn't like you when you were angry?  

Little ones are funny when it comes to muskels...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> " It's not a tuuuumor! "


"men have a penis and women have vaginas"


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2006)

aug 2

squats
175 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5
285 x 3
225 x 8

bench press
192.5 x 5
220 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5
307.5 x 3  
245 x 8

chest supported rows
120 x 5
135 x 5
152.5 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 3
152.5 x 8

chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+20 x 5
bw+50 x 3
bw x 8

*Edit--notes
ok now that I have eaten dinner and attempted to cool off, I can post some notes about the workout
--my basement workouts need to be changed on really hot days, I mean it isn't even funny, I feel like I am working out inside a plastic bag, for lack of a better description.  Just doing one set feels like an entire workout, sweat pouring out of me like you would not believe.  Basically it sucks, but if I can get through on of my workouts in these conditions, I think I can do anything training wise....

--Squats were cool today, they felt good.  Widened the stance a little bit more, now it's about 1.5 times shoulder width, and it made a big difference.  the 285, I wouldn't say was easy, but all three reps were pretty much struggle free.

--Bench was tough--got a nagging pain in my right shoulder that I can't get rid of.  Killed on my warmups, but actually went away as the weights got heavier  .  the 307.5 was spotter and safety stand free, meaning, I had each rep.  Rep 3 was a fight, but not really.  Saturday's workout calls for the same 307.5 but for 5 reps...that will be tough.  Might break out the spotter stands for that.  BTW, this is where fractional plates (1 1/4 pounds) come in handy, so you can make small increments for a better chance at success.

--The rows just suck, I hate them...they are quite tough.  

--Chins felt good, the BW+50 felt a bit tough, but maybe cause it was so far into the workout and I was already overheated and had a headache by then.  So I will chaulk it up to that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Stew, did you ever turn green and tell them not to make you angry -- they wouldn't like you when you were angry?
> 
> Little ones are funny when it comes to muskels...


 
I do give them real evil stares when I am not in a good mood, like don't even think about getting in my way or messing with me today, or else youre gonna lose.

They know their place when I give them the evil face (no pun intended!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2006)

You are doing some NICE workouts big fella!   Watch out for the shoulder!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You are doing some NICE workouts big fella! Watch out for the shoulder!!


 
thanks man!  yeah, I know I gotta keep an eye on the shoulder...i already stopped doing inclines and overhead stuff, so hopefully that will help.

I really like the 5x5 programs, something I definitely recommend to anyone looking for a change


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2006)

No workout today ????


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No workout today ????


 
It's only 3:00...the day is still young....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> It's only 3:00...the day is still young....



just checkin


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

Aug 5

Squats
185 x 5
205 x 5
232.5 x 5
257.5 x 5
285 x 5*
Went up pretty easy, of all the lifts, the squats *so far* are progressing the nicest  

Bench Press
197.5 x 5
225 x 5
252.5 x 5
280 x 5
307.5 x 4*
Repeat 307.5 again on Wednesday and next Saturday  

Chest Supported Rows
105 x 5
127.5 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 5*
Super hard...nearing the end of the road on these....  

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+50 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Lookin good, brotha! #'s are looking great! my left shoulder was bugging me...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Lookin good, brotha! #'s are looking great! my left shoulder was bugging me...


 
thats great, cause my right shoulder is bugging me....ughhhh


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

I thnk it's 'cause we...are....getting....<gulp> old.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I thnk it's 'cause we...are....getting....<gulp> old.....



 ..........I'm not buying that!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

me neither.....ok...my body is...but I've the mentality of a 23 year old...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

yeah, speak for yourself, I don't buy the old excuse...if anything, it just makes things a little bit more difficult, but we can do it all the same.

I think the only difference between us in our 30s and people that are in their teens and 20s is that they are more naturally lean than us.  We are and can be every bit as strong, just maybe not as lean as a younger lad


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

dam...excuse not working???? Shite...gonna have to go do the cardio then...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2006)

August 7 -- ME Squat/DL

Good Mornings (bent knee wide stance)
45 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 5
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
add belt
205 x 1
225 x 1
235 x 1
250 x 1 PR
Figured I would stop here, never went this high before so I had no reference on these. Think I had a little more in me, but better to be safe with these  

High Pulls
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Glute-Ham Raises
5
5
4
Hard as hell!

Pullups
12
10
9

Decline Crunches supersetted with hyperextensions
BW+25 x 10 / BW+45 x 8
BW+25 x 10 / BW+45 x 8

Well, as you can see, this is not a 5x5 workout, but rather one of my old westside routines that I dug out of my routines folder. While I liked the progress on the 5x5, it was becoming to repetitive and I was feeling a bit run down, also getting some nagging pains, like in my shoulder. Too much benching. And my lower back was taking a pounding from 2 days of squats and one day of deads each week.

At least westside you only go heavy once a week on the lower body, so hopefully i can still push some big numbers and recover a little bit in the lower back and shoulder areas


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

How's exercising goin' in that plastic bag???  

No seriously, do you have a window in your basement?  can you put a window unit in???


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> How's exercising goin' in that plastic bag???
> 
> No seriously, do you have a window in your basement? can you put a window unit in???


 
Plastic bag! LOL I like that, it's what it feels like that's for sure...

I actually have 3 windows in the area where my home gym is, but I honestly never even thought about putting an A/C in the windows....I'll have to check that out, the windows are really old, I have to see if I can take them out and replace with a unit...

Good idea    I am glad you thought of it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2006)

Well at least you stuck with 5 x 5 for a couple weeks


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Well at least you stuck with 5 x 5 for a couple weeks


 

yeah, it was a minor miracle, lol

but you see, inevitably, I always wind up changing due to something not working with the old routine, usually told to me by a nagging injury or pain or something...

eh, who am I kidding, I just can't make up my mind!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

a workout changeup?? Man...I didn't see that coming


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yeah, it was a minor miracle, lol
> 
> ...
> eh, who am I kidding, I just can't make up my mind!



At least you are being honest


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2006)

wow, it's like a regular comedy show in here isn't it????


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

nyuk, nyuk, nyuk


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2006)

Aug 9 -- ME Bench

decline bench
135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
300 x 3
315 x 2
335 x 1
350 x 1

Close grip bench press
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 5

chest supported rows
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6

Hammer curls
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

Rear delt flies
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2006)

What's your plan for Westside ? 

Any specific goals you want to hit?   I'm trying to figure out some new goals myself.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's your plan for Westside ?
> 
> Any specific goals you want to hit? I'm trying to figure out some new goals myself.


 
I dont really have a goal per se, but if I did, it would be to develop and strengthen my core strength, abs, low back and hamstrings.

I always used to think big biceps and shoulders were the key to lifting big things, but then I noticed one day when my back was sore, how much I felt it in my back when I lifted something, anything really.  

So I want to make my back-side (not my ass  ) as strong as I can make it.

I am also gonna incorporate an upper back movement every day, even the lower body days, as I want to get those numbers up as well.  So on the bench days, I will work with rows, and on the lower body days, I will do pullups (bodyweight for max reps) and chinups (heavy and weighted)

I didn't bother posting the routine I made up, but if you would like to see it for some ideas, let me know and I will post it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds good but I would not hit your back more than 3 times a week.   Your lower back will take a beating with deads and squats.  Pullups, Chins and Rows are definitely the way to go.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds good but I would not hit your back more than 3 times a week. Your lower back will take a beating with deads and squats. Pullups, Chins and Rows are definitely the way to go.


 
well, it's only one back exercise per day for 3 sets, so it is possible to do it everyday, it isn't a lot of volume per day.  To be honest, I have made the best progress on my back work by doing lots of frequency and less volume per session


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Plastic bag! LOL I like that, it's what it feels like that's for sure...
> 
> I actually have 3 windows in the area where my home gym is, but I honestly never even thought about putting an A/C in the windows....I'll have to check that out, the windows are really old, I have to see if I can take them out and replace with a unit...
> 
> Good idea  I am glad you thought of it


don't mind my friend, Stew...he's from 'Jersey....there's much mercury and gawd knows wihat in the water....leaves them a little...  
We appreciate helping him with the basics.... 

...I crack myself up sometimes...

Hi Stew!  
holy shite! 250lbs for Good Mornings?????????


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't mind my friend, Stew...he's from 'Jersey....there's much mercury and gawd knows wihat in the water....leaves them a little...
> We appreciate helping him with the basics....
> 
> ...I crack myself up sometimes...
> ...


 
Jersey!?!?!?!?!?  how insulting  .....not that long island is any better, in fact I think the beaches were closed again this week due to bacteria in the water....how lovely  

yeah 250 on good mornings...i surprised myself that's for sure...the 350 decline bench wasn't too shabby either


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Jersey!?!?!?!?!? how insulting  .....not that long island is any better, in fact I think the beaches were closed again this week due to bacteria in the water....how lovely
> 
> yeah 250 on good mornings...i surprised myself that's for sure...the 350 decline bench wasn't too shabby either


 
oops...what was I thinking???? My motto: New Jersey; a great place to leave.

Well, I didn't wanna get your ego too swollen...
(pppst, nice declines)


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aug 11 -- DE Squat/DL

Box Squats
10 sets of 2 at 200

Speed Deads
6 sets of 1 at 285

Good Mornings
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

Chinups
BW+45 x 6
BW+45 x 6
BW+45 x 6

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 12
BW+25 x 10

DB Side bends
40 x 13
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2006)

Aug 12 -- DE Bench

Speed Bench
3x3 at 210 close grip
3x3 at 210 ring finger on rings
3x3 at 210 index finger on rings
235 x 1 for speed

Dips
BW+90 x 8
BW+90 x 8
BW+90 x 8

Chest Supported Rows (Alternate Grip)
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

1 arm db tricep ext
30 x 20

Side laterals
30 x 10 
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lookin good


 
ahhh, as are you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2006)

What's the concept behind "speed bench"  ?   I'm not much of a "westsider"?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's the concept behind "speed bench" ? I'm not much of a "westsider"?


 
Well, the "theory" is that you train yourself to lift fast so that it can help you to put up the maximum attempt faster.  For example, when I did my max decline bench the other day, the 350 went up, but it took a few seconds.  The speed training is "supposed" to help get that 350 up faster.  You use a lighter weight to try to achieve maximum velocity in the lift.  Kind of like, what can you throw with the most velocity....a ping pong ball, a baseball, or a bowling ball?  The baseball....

I have never seen a true benefit from doing speed work, but obviously it works since the big boys do it.  Only thing I got in the past was sore elbows, as the speed work is quite tough on the joints.  I would like to stick with it though, assuming my elbows don't act up again to see if I can get some kind of benefit out of it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Well, the "theory" is that you train yourself to lift fast so that it can help you to put up the maximum attempt faster.  For example, when I did my max decline bench the other day, the 350 went up, but it took a few seconds.  The speed training is "supposed" to help get that 350 up faster.  You use a lighter weight to try to achieve maximum velocity in the lift.  Kind of like, what can you throw with the most velocity....a ping pong ball, a baseball, or a bowling ball?  The baseball....
> 
> I have never seen a true benefit from doing speed work, but obviously it works since the big boys do it.  Only thing I got in the past was sore elbows, as the speed work is quite tough on the joints.  I would like to stick with it though, assuming my elbows don't act up again to see if I can get some kind of benefit out of it.



 Thanks for the info.

On another topic ...............

Are you ready to be a dad yet ????

How long until the big day ???????????


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.
> 
> On another topic ...............
> 
> ...


The baby is due around october 27, but I think he's gonna come earlier...I am calling october 11, and you heard it here first  

We just finished the nursery last week, so now we are just waiting on the little guy. Am I ready? Who the hell knows, I'll have a better answer for that when he gets here!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2006)

Good luck .......my bet is 10/16


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

W/O's are lookin strong, Good Stuff my Friend!!! I'm callin October 20th!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good luck .......my bet is 10/16


 
God, I hope not....that's my mom's birthday!!! lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2006)

hmmm...I'm gonna go 10/19...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> God, I hope not....that's my mom's birthday!!! lol



..............and my wife's bday.        She actually thinks her birthday is the "month of October".     hahaha


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> ..............and my wife's bday.  She actually thinks her birthday is the "month of October". hahaha


 
Geee, what woman doesn't


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Geee, what woman doesn't


 

   not me...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> not me...


 
She's a keeper!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Aug 14 -- ME Squat/DL

Good Mornings
135 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 3
add belt
205 x 1
225 x 1
240 x 1
260 x 1

High Pulls
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Front Squats
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

Pullups
BWx13
BWx10
BWx8

Too tired for abs and hypers today--didn't sleep too good last night and those front squats are a fricken killer! They drained whatever I had left right out of me...oh well, go get em next time


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Great w/o, Kudos on the Front Squats too, those are KILLER!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

Lookin' good Stew.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o, Kudos on the Front Squats too, those are KILLER!!!


 
yeah, it's like you know your legs can do so much more,but you just can't do more cause you can't hold the damn bar!

Such is the limitations of working out at home, no leg presses for me


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Lookin' good Stew.


 
thanks man


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, it's like you know your legs can do so much more,but you just can't do more cause you can't hold the damn bar!
> 
> Such is the limitations of working out at home, no leg presses for me



I bet you wish you had a "super squat machine"  ........hahahaha


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I bet you wish you had a "super squat machine" ........hahahaha


 
I do....I'm jealous


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

he brotha!
How's things? (forgive my drug-induced, lack of attention to read tru the last two pages I missed out on)
Looks like u are still cranking ahead!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> he brotha!
> How's things? (forgive my drug-induced, lack of attention to read tru the last two pages I missed out on)
> Looks like u are still cranking ahead!


 
yeah, things are still on the up and up, but hey, don't worry about me, worry about getting the most out of your drug induced stupor


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks, bud- I am doing better. Back to work tomorrow...um..wahoo....yay...work...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 16, 2006)

Aug 16 -- ME Bench

Decline Bench Press
135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
360 x miss
355 x 1 PR
Had my wife put her hands under the bar, not even touching the bar for the 355 attempt and nailed it.  It is amazing how psychology plays into these lifts.  I got smoked on the 360, I moved it maybe 4 inches off my chest if that, then I nailed the 355 with her hands there.  Wierd.... 

Floor Press 
275 x 7
275 x 6
275 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 8
180 x 7
180 x 6

Hammer Curls
60 x 7
60 x 7
60 x 6

Rear lateral flies
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice PR big fella!  

You need to update your sig


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice PR big fella!
> 
> You need to update your sig


 

thanks man!

technically, it isn't a bench press as it was a decline bench, so unfortunately the record stands ---for now


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2006)

Aug 17 -- DE Squat/DL

Normall wouldn't work out today, but life came a calling and I have commitments tomorrow and Saturday.  We'll see how this workout goes with no rest from yesterday's max day

Box Squats
10 sets of 2 at 217.5

Speed DLs
5 sets of 1 at 305

GHR
8
6
6

chinups
BW+45 x 7
BW+45 x 7
BW+45 x 7
PR for total reps and sets!

Decline crunches
bw+30 x 10
bw+30 x 10

DB side bends
50 x 10
50 x 10

Overall, not too bad for a misplaced workout, lol.  Very impressed by the chinups considering I did rows and hammer curls yesterday...well, at least I will now have 2 days off to recover before the next workout day, and I think I need it


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

was'sup, big guy!
Nice #'s!
It's amazing what the mind will help you do when it's been 'tricked'....
when I was abloe to lift heavy, I'd have the spotter have hands on bar...bit not to help unless I needed it.
When u have a spotter, you know you aren't gonna get pinned under the bar, so you really let it rip...where as, w/out spotter, you will hold back some. that 'hard-wired' process in your brain..


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2006)

Aug 21 -- ME Bench

Bench Press
135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
Add 2 Board
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x miss
345 x 1

Dips
BW+100 x 8
BW+100 x 7

Chest Supported Rows
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 5

Bent Over Laterals
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice Dips.................


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 22, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Dips.................


 
trying to get back to my bw+120 dips.....that will come soon  

and YM, I just ordered a trap bar for my home gym, I can't wait to get it.  I have been having some lower back issues for a while now, and to this point, I just kept ignoring it and pushing on, but now, it is past the point of ignoring.  

so I figure the trap bar will let me do great lower body workouts without killing my back, so I think once I get it, I will be going exclusively with the trap bar for a while, till my back can "heal up" a bit I guess


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> trying to get back to my bw+120 dips.....that will come soon
> 
> and YM, I just ordered a trap bar for my home gym, I can't wait to get it.  I have been having some lower back issues for a while now, and to this point, I just kept ignoring it and pushing on, but now, it is past the point of ignoring.
> 
> so I figure the trap bar will let me do great lower body workouts without killing my back, so I think once I get it, I will be going exclusively with the trap bar for a while, till my back can "heal up" a bit I guess



   Let me know how you like it.    You might also consider getting some wrist straps so you can really load up the weights.    I only use wrist straps on Trap Bars Deads and DB rows.

I'll be looking for some HUGE numbers in here soon


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2006)

Aug 23 -- Lower Body/Bis

Barbell Lunges
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6

Hyperextensions
BW+45 x 10
BW+45 x 10
BW+45 x 10

DB Curls
10 x 10
20 x 9
30 x 8
40 x 7
50 x 6
60 x 5
60 x 5
50 x 6
40 x 7
30 x 8
20 x 9
10 x 10
Just wanted to have some fun with the curls today  

Grip work
COC gripper #1 x 20 each hand

Hopefully I will receive my trap bar by next wednesday, so I will include trap bar deads (or squatlifts as some people call them  ) and shrugs with the trap bar in this workout....

didn't do decline crunches cause the tops of my feet are badly sunburned from a fishing trip yesterday and the tops of my feet need to rest under a bar on my decline bench, so I skipped these too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2006)

Now THATS a lot of curls!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Now THATS a lot of curls!!


 

Tell me about it! lol

It was all basically one big warmup until I hit the 60s, then the fun started,  

I don't know if I'll do it again though, too time consuming....

I REALLY can't wait for the TRAP BAR


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

nice, Stewey!  I only use straps when I'm deadlifting...never gave it a shot with my DB rows....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> nice, Stewey!  I only use straps when I'm deadlifting...never gave it a shot with my DB rows....



Once you start using 130s for DB rows you'll want 'em    That would probably be like "rowing yourself' ...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Tell me about it! lol
> 
> It was all basically one big warmup until I hit the 60s, then the fun started,
> 
> ...



Did you buy a --<>-- or --|_|--   shaped Trapbar?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Once you start using 130s for DB rows you'll want 'em  That would probably be like "rowing yourself' ...........


 

hey..it COULD happen   I'll keep that in mind though


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey brotha! Looks like all is still kickin' ass in here!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did you buy a --<>-- or --|_|-- shaped Trapbar?


 
its a --<>-- bar.  I've used that kind before, and I know I like it, so why mess with a good thing


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey brotha! Looks like all is still kickin' ass in here!


 
yeah, doing ok I guess, real busy lately, I have only skimmed through a couple of pages in your journal and I'm glad to see you slowly getting back to normal.

But if I were you, I would go for the ju jitsu....why the hell not?    but then again, I am sure if anything happens again remotely like what happened you will probably just go apeshit on the guy naturally and won't need any martial arts, just fist #1 and fist #2


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

...and then kick him in the shin....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

one disappointment: I didn't get to use my towel diversion:
Wear a bar towel on my belt. 
If in a confrontation; take said towel, quickly throw it in ass-hat's face, and when he is distracted, move in. JUDO-CHOP! (Austin Powers style)

Been kicking the idea of doing a light workout today...but think I will just let myself be 'lazy' till Monday when I will start fresh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2006)

Aug 25 -- Chest/Shoulders/Tricep Rep Work

Close Grip Bench
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6
265 x 5

Dips
BW+105 x 8
BW+105 x 7
BW+105 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
My God, I am out of practice and week on these  

Side Laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

Decline Crunch
BW+30 x 10
BW+30 x 10


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> JUDO-CHOP! (Austin Powers style)


 
Do I make you horny baby?? Do I make you Randy?  Yeah, baby, Yeah!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Do I make you horny baby?? Do I make you Randy? Yeah, baby, Yeah!


um...do I REALLY need to aswer that???? If u were single and closer.....shoop!



oh..hey Stew!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2006)

Aug 26 -- Upper Back/Legs Rep Work

Barbell Lunge
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 7

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6
180 x 6

underhand barbell rows
225 x 6
230 x 6

Pullups
BW+25 x 7
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6

GHR
8
6

Shrugs
275 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

hey- how did u like the bb lunge? did u step up onto something or step out till your trailing knee touched the floor?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2006)

Ghr ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey- how did u like the bb lunge? did u step up onto something or step out till your trailing knee touched the floor?


 

no step up, just bent till my knee was about an inch from the floor....

and I hated them! They are hard as hell!  I did them on wednesday also and my legs and ass were still sore from those 3 sets!  But I really need to do them since they place less stress on my lower back and still hit the legs real good.  I am trying to protect my lower back, a little more than I have been, which is one reason I ordered the trap bar.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Ghr ?


 
glute-ham raises....fun yet tough movement...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> no step up, just bent till my knee was about an inch from the floor....
> 
> and I hated them! They are hard as hell! I did them on wednesday also and my legs and ass were still sore from those 3 sets! But I really need to do them since they place less stress on my lower back and still hit the legs real good. I am trying to protect my lower back, a little more than I have been, which is one reason I ordered the trap bar.


ha! I know that feeling! I did them on a smith machine once...back leg was resting on a bench. After one set...oy! The pain!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Aug 25 -- Chest/Shoulders/Tricep Rep Work
> 
> Close Grip Bench
> 250 x 6
> ...


Nice upper body strength man!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice upper body strength man!


 
thanks man!  If I could only get my pull and leg strength up to par with say, YM, then I think I would be REALLY strong


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> thanks man!  If I could only get my pull and leg strength up to par with say, YM, then I think I would be REALLY strong



Don't make fun of me


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't make fun of me


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2006)

Aug 28

Squats
275 x 6
275 x 6

Pullups
BW x 10
BW+15 x 8

DB Bench Press
105 x 10
105 x 8

Yates Rows
230 x 6
235 x 6

DB shoulder Press
75 x 6
75 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 8
250 x 8

Hammer Curls 
55 x 8

My first attempt at full body workouts, inspired by YM and his fantastic workouts.  It was tough...my conditioning sucks ass.  I tried alternating rep ranges on the exercises, I split my full body attempt into 2 days that I will rotate m, w, and f.  one day, the exercise for the bodypart will be 6 reps, the other day 10 reps.  For example with chest....db bench will be 10 reps and regular bench press will be 6 reps, etc.

2 sets per exercise is fun though  ...no messing around, get in there, pound away and get out, lol


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn fine workout. Two sets per exercise is a good idea when starting a full body program. Very smart.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn fine workout. Two sets per exercise is a good idea when starting a full body program. Very smart.



Thank you 

====

Hey S20 - 

The program looks good.   FBWs are the way to go!!    Nice DB Presses (you bastard!!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2006)

FYI .. on your third day you might want to lower the weight and increase the reps but do "different exercises".   Always use compound movements for at least 75% of your workout.    For example - if you squat on Monday for 6 reps , do 10 rep deads on Wed - try to do Lunges with 15 reps on Friday.    You'll still hit your legs pretty good with Lunges.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> FYI .. on your third day you might want to lower the weight and increase the reps but do "different exercises". Always use compound movements for at least 75% of your workout. For example - if you squat on Monday for 6 reps , do 10 rep deads on Wed - try to do Lunges with 15 reps on Friday. You'll still hit your legs pretty good with Lunges.


 
so what you're proposing, is to do say 3 different exercises for each body part with a different rep range?  Intriguing idea, that way I can spread the 6, 10 and 12 rep sets (I don't like 15 reps, is a waste to me) across the week, so that there isn't one rep range predominantly for each day.

I will definitely think about it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> so what you're proposing, is to do say 3 different exercises for each body part with a different rep range?  Intriguing idea, that way I can spread the 6, 10 and 12 rep sets (I don't like 15 reps, is a waste to me) across the week, so that there isn't one rep range predominantly for each day.
> 
> I will definitely think about it



Exactly - keep changing the rep range.   One week do deads for six reps next week do deads for 10 then the following week either add more weight than you did for six reps or go for 7 or 8 reps


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

lookin' good, big guy....so THIS workout will last....a week?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> lookin' good, big guy....so THIS workout will last....a week?



Burner must be taking his MA classes since he's talkin' smack


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Burner must be taking his MA classes since he's talkin' smack


 
 

Seriously don't make me get all medieval on your ass!  In your weakened state I will pounce and destroy you!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2006)

What can I say, I caught the MJH disease, lol  .  At least it's all in the same journal


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

well...i DID watch a MA video....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> well...i DID watch a MA video....


 
OK, NOW I am scared  

As long as you don't get all Mr. Miyagi on me, then we're ok


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

wax on....wax off...breathe in...out...in....out.....


Another realtor came into the office this evening, brought his 18 year old soon to be son in-law. he's on the Olympic Greco Roman wrestling team.
He's about 220lbs...solid....sumbiatch...that's a big boy...and he's still growing...
oi...I'm getting old....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

well let's see, when I was 18, I was about 5'10", 145 pounds, and that's soaking wet....umm yeah, that's just not fair.  I didn't hit 200 pounds until I was like 31.  And I am sure his 220 is A LOT more impressive than my 215


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

Aug 30

Squats
225 x 10
245 x 10
Going to attempt to rotate squats with up to 10 rep sets and trap bar deads with up to 6 rep sets

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6

Decline Bench Press
275 x 6
275 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 10
140 x 10

Upright Rows
110 x 10
110 x 10

Dips
BW+100 x 8
BW+100 x 8

DB Curls
60 x 7

trap bar shrugs
300 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh..........someone got a new toy!!  

How do you like the trapbar ????????

Nice lifts BTW.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh..........someone got a new toy!!
> 
> How do you like the trapbar ????????
> 
> Nice lifts BTW.


 
hehehe...i loved it for the shrugs, Friday will be the real test when I do my trapbar deadlifts....its a nice bar too....it;s all chromed out, it's also got the high and low handles, although I am not too sure what the point of the top handles are actually


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> hehehe...i loved it for the shrugs, Friday will be the real test when I do my trapbar deadlifts....its a nice bar too....it;s all chromed out, it's also got the high and low handles, although I am not too sure what the point of the top handles are actually



Hit it hard!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sept 1

Trap Bar Deads
300 x 6
350 x 6
OK YM, not as good as you, but I am getting there...they were actually quite fun to do  

Pullups
BW+15 x 10
BW+15 x 9

DB Bench Press
105 x 10
105 x 10

Yates Rows
235 x 6
235 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
80 x 6
80 x 6

Close Grip Bench
265 x 8

DB Curls
60 x 8

Trap Bar Shrugs
310 x 10


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2006)

That's a good start!!  

========

OK - I just finished working .............It's DEFINITELY "Sam Adams Light" Time!!  (and maybe a couple Jack and diets later) 



It's been a long day.................


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice workout.


 
Thanks....almost didn't happen, feeling like crap today, probably shouldn't have even worked out, but what can I say, I am stubborn


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's a good start!!
> 
> ========
> 
> ...


 
it's been a long MONTH for me at work, thank God August is over....and now that I am finished busting my ass getting the school ready for the first day, now I get to deal with all the kids, so I just can't win I guess....

sam adams light and coronas for everyone !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2006)

How'd the Corona's go down last night ????   I had a couple (too many) JD and diets along with a couple SAL


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> sam adams light and coronas for everyone !


 

is it really a good idea to give underage kids coronas?? I mean sure...it would mellow them out...but someones bound to find out


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sept 4

Squats
250 x 10
250 x 10

Chinups
BW+55 x 6
BW+55 x 6

Decline Bench Press
280 x 6
280 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 10
145 x 8

Upright Rows
115 x 10
115 x 10

Floor Press
275 x 6

DB Curls
65 x 5  

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2006)

Look at those chins


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Look at those chins


 
Yep, it's all over for you now


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> well let's see, when I was 18, I was about 5'10", 145 pounds, and that's soaking wet....umm yeah, that's just not fair. I didn't hit 200 pounds until I was like 31. And I am sure his 220 is A LOT more impressive than my 215


yeah...also he is evidently one of those kids at 16..that at 135lbs...got under the bench and repped out 225lbs....stupid, naturally strong kids....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> is it really a good idea to give underage kids coronas?? I mean sure...it would mellow them out...but someones bound to find out


holee crap, billie! I LIKE the new avi! I think I just fell in luv w/ you all over again.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sept 6

Trap Bar Deads
350 x 6
350 x 6
350 x 6
the very definition of HELL

DB Bench Press
110 x 8
110 x 7
110 x 7

DB Shoulder Press
85 x 6
85 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 6
275 x 5

I decided to split up the full body into push and pull days cause the full bodies were just wiping me out....well good job on my part as this workout kicked my ass worse than Mondays!  The deads were murder and I don't think I recovered the rest of the workout, but us crazy bastards always find a way to press on


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Look at those chins


hey...I haven't been out of the gym THAT long...er...wait....he wasn't speaking to me...was he...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> hehehe...i loved it for the shrugs, Friday will be the real test when I do my trapbar deadlifts....its a nice bar too....it;s all chromed out, it's also got the high and low handles and tassles...



hey stew!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2006)

> the very definition of HELL



It's good to see you like the Trap bar deads



Nice lifts!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

was'sup, Stew!
hmm...he's not around....schools' back in....think the kids cornered him, tied him up, gagged him and tossed him into the janitor's closet?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sept 8

Underhand barbell rows
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

Pullups
BW+15 x 10
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 7

DB Curls
60 x 6
60 x 6

Side Laterals
30 x 10
Had to stop these due to pain in the outside of my left elbow, kind of like tennis elbow I think.  So far it only hurts on upright rows, side laterals and hammer curls.  anyone know any good side delt exercises that wouldn't aggrivate this elbow pain?

Trap Bar Shrug
325 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, Stew!
> hmm...he's not around....schools' back in....think the kids cornered him, tied him up, gagged him and tossed him into the janitor's closet?


 
Sorry I haven't been too talkative lately guys.....my best friend's mom died on wednesday night from an out of the blue heart attack and to add insult to injury, my wife has been in the hospital for the past 2 nights and tonight as well for observation for pre term labor stuff.  she is 33 weeks and 2 cm dilated already.  

She got 2 steroid shots for the baby's lungs (I tried to get her to smuggle me some of that, but no dice  ) and she is on some medication that starts with a T to stop contractions

so all in all, its been a damn fine week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that ........ I wish you and your wife well


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

hey Stew-
Same as what moomba said.
Hope your wife and baby are back home safely soon!
Sorry to hear about your frirend's mother too...I cannot even imagine what he is going thru...just be there for him.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2006)

Not a good week at all... Really sorry to hear of your friends mom. My folks are up there in age and I am dreading that day(s).

It's been a couple of days since you posted. How is your wife and baby doing? Everything will turn out fine .


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks for all the kind words guys 

mom is home now and is on bed rest, so hopefully this will delay things a bit.  So far, so good, but it's only been a couple of days.

as for my friend, he is hanging in there, it's just gonna take A LOT of time, thats' all, but everyone in the end winds up ok, their loved ones would want it that way, especially his mom--no doubt she is in a better place now, so that gives us some comfort at least....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sept 11

Barbell Bench Press
135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 2

DB Bench Press
110 x 10 
110 x 8
110 x 6

Underhand Barbell Rows
205 x 13
205 x 12
205 x 12
205 x 12

Pulldowns to Chin
100 x 15
110 x 15


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 11, 2006)

take care of your babies Stewey


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Sept 11
> 
> Barbell Bench Press
> 315 x 2
> ...


dam, dude!
u broke 3 plates on bench..and never slowed down!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2006)

Take care of your wife and the baby


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sept 13 -- Workout 2A

Chinups
BW+60 x 6
BW+60 x 5 (RP) 3
total reps=14

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 5
180 x 6 (RP) 2
total reps=13

DB Curls
60 x 7
60 x 5 (RP) 2
total reps=14

Hamstring Curls(crappy home machine free weight)
100 x 10
120 x 6 (RP) 2
total reps=8 @ 120


well, it seems DC training is getting some good results around here, so I decided to take a stab at it, only my version will be SteweyCrap training, cause I don't think I can muster the intensity to make one double rest paused set work for me.  So i am experimenting with one straight set followed by a rest paused set.  I am aiming to fall in the DC prescribed 11-15 total rep range, and once I hit 15 I will up the weight.

Let's face it, I can't make up my mind, so I will just try everything...I haven't lost anything really, so it's all good.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey brotha! How's things on the home front? Wife and baby getting better?

WEights looking strong, sir!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey brotha! How's things on the home front? Wife and baby getting better?
> 
> WEights looking strong, sir!


 
things are going good....wife is resting at home, today is 34 weeks, one more to go, then I will be A LOT more relieved.....but all is going well right now....i think work was too much for her at this stage....she's a tough one though, she wanted to work right until the end and gets upset because she sees other people doing it....well, I say to her, but you are not other people...don't worry about them, worry about yourself and that's it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> things are going good....wife is resting at home, today is 34 weeks, one more to go, then I will be A LOT more relieved.....but all is going well right now....i think work was too much for her at this stage....she's a tough one though, she wanted to work right until the end and gets upset because she sees other people doing it....well, I say to her, but you are not other people...don't worry about them, worry about yourself and that's it!



Just tell her to worry about the BABY    BTW - Are you having a Boy or Girl ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just tell her to worry about the BABY  BTW - Are you having a Boy or Girl ?


 
it's a boy  

how's your little girl doing? How is the sleeping too?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> it's a boy
> 
> how's your little girl doing? How is the sleeping too?



Congrats!

She is not sleeping as much as I'd like but ..... that's how it goes


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Congrats!
> 
> She is not sleeping as much as I'd like but ..... that's how it goes


 
Great, I can't wait, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Great, I can't wait, lol




Remember to take deeeeeeeeeep breaths.    Count to ten slowly........hahaha    Stay relaxed.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2006)

oh sure, lots of patience, yep the one thing i have absolutely none of.......gonna be real interesting!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> oh sure, lots of patience, yep the one thing i have absolutely none of.......gonna be real interesting!


reminds me of this commercial. (meant in good humor!)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1129788000/Condom_Advertisement


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> oh sure, lots of patience, yep the one thing i have absolutely none of.......gonna be real interesting!



I'm sure your "internet time" will decrease too


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 15, 2006)

Sept 15 -- 

Squats
135 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
250 x 2
275 x 8 PR!
275 x 6

Bench Press
135 x 10
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
250 x 2
275 x 7
275 x 6

Upright Rows
120 x 8
120 x 8

Floor Press
275 x 6
275 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2006)

All the talk about squats must have motivated you


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL, yeah I had to show you even though I can't do 225 x 20 I can still do some damage


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> LOL, yeah I had to show you even though I can't do 225 x 20 I can still do some damage


If you can squat 275 x 8, then you can probably do 225 x 20, at least 18. Jersey knows  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2006)

Sept 16

Wide Grip Pullups
bw x 8
bw x 6
bw x 4
bw+25 x 8
bw+25 x 8

Underhand barbell rows
135 x 10
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 2
245 x 8 PR!
245 x 7

EZ Bar Curls
120 x 6
120 x 6

Glute-Ham Raises
bw x 8
bw x 8

Nice PR on the rows, but some pretty bad pain in the side of my elbow, I've had it for a couple of weeks, the upright rows from yesterday probably aggrivated it.  i am pretty sure it is tendinitis, although I've never had it on the side of my elbow, I've had it on the backside by the triceps.  This pain is really bad when i pick things up in a hammer curl fashion, or do the upright row or side lateral movement....so bye bye side delt exercises for a while


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2006)

Bummer ........ You just have to work around the pain


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey brotha!
Nice workouts! Sorry to hear about the pains...sux getting older, eh?
But, the #'s look strong, son!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey brotha!
> Nice workouts! Sorry to hear about the pains...sux getting older, eh?
> But, the #'s look strong, son!



S20 is only 32....................What until he is as old as you!! (and me)


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> S20 is only 32....................What until he is as old as you!! (and me)


 
you make it sound like you guys are like 50!  What are you both, 35? eh whatever, it's only 3 years in the overall scheme of things, that's nothing  
And I will still be out-dipping you when I am 35 anyway, so what's the big deal?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> you make it sound like you guys are like 50!  What are you both, 35? eh whatever, it's only 3 years in the overall scheme of things, that's nothing
> And I will still be out-dipping you when I am 35 anyway, so what's the big deal?



Grasshopper ... you should be respect your elders.   

We'll see how you are doing at 35


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah..ya little whipper-snapper! respect!


Was'sup, Stew!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sept 18--ME Lower/Chest Accessory/Triceps

Trap Bar Deads
140 x 10
190 x 8
230 x 5
300 x 2
370 x 4
400 x 1
*410 x 1*
getting there YM!  ....these were strapless and beltless.

Incline Bench Press
245 x 4
225 x 5
225 x 5
WTF?!? Terrible strength on these  

Dips
BW+115 x 8 
BW+115 x 6
At least these were strong


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice work on the TB deads and Dips.  

What happened on your bench ????????????????


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work on the TB deads and Dips.
> 
> What happened on your bench ????????????????


 
I dunno man, the only thing I can think of is that I haven't done inclines in a while??  who knows, inclines were never my strong suit anyway-haha...time to work on that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I dunno man, the only thing I can think of is that I haven't done inclines in a while??  who knows, inclines were never my strong suit anyway-haha...time to work on that




   That a boy!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> you make it sound like you guys are like 50! ?


HEY, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> HEY, I resemble that remark!


 
look at that, you are 50! hehe

I hope I am going as strong as you are at 50


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> look at that, you are 50! hehe
> 
> I hope I am going as strong as you are at 50



Jersey is strong ............especially for being 50!!!     Triplethreat is strong too....He's 51 or 52.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2006)

well, based on these guys, at least we know, God willing, we have another good 20 or so years to pound the weights before the decline inevitably begins, and it will be interesting to see how far these guys can go before they start to tail off.  I mean, I guess it's pretty unrealistic to think we will be deadlifting 400 pounds regularly at age 65, but what the hell do I know, who knows by then what kinds of advances they will have to help keep us in good condition....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> well, based on these guys, at least we know, God willing, we have another good 20 or so years to pound the weights before the decline inevitably begins, and it will be interesting to see how far these guys can go before they start to tail off.  I mean, I guess it's pretty unrealistic to think we will be deadlifting 400 pounds regularly at age 65, but what the hell do I know, who knows by then what kinds of advances they will have to help keep us in good condition....



That's the positive side of looking at it............The negative side is I think Jersey started lifting at the age of 33 or so.   I'm not sure what he did before that.   I started lifting around 16 and have been playing competitive sports for over 20 years continuously without a season off.  If I don't play football this year, this will be the first year that I haven't been on a " sports team" since 1984.      I think playing sport breaks down your body more then lifting due to all the injuries sustained.   However, I think the mind can overcome the body.   Only time will tell.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's the positive side of looking at it............The negative side is I think Jersey started lifting at the age of 33 or so. I'm not sure what he did before that. I started lifting around 16 and have been playing competitive sports for over 20 years continuously without a season off. If I don't play football this year, this will be the first year that I haven't been on a " sports team" since 1984.  I think playing sport breaks down your body more then lifting due to all the injuries sustained. However, I think the mind can overcome the body. Only time will tell.


 
WOW , that's a lot of sports there YM!  I started playing hockey when I was around 7 or so, and played right up until college, then took a break for a few years and tried to get back into it for a few years until 2 seasons ago when I must have strained/torn/pulled my groin really bad and to this day, it still hurts when I try to skate.  Bad injury to have as a hockey player, and I refuse to play if I can't skate balls to the wall like I used to.  I was a human wrecking ball out there, I hit anything that moves, including the refs sometimes,  .

I started serious weight lifting when I was about 24 or so, and I wish I could go back and do it over again, cause honestly, in 8 years, I should have made better progress than I did, too much running in circles I think.  I remember the first time I got to 225 on the bench, and that was like years ago, I should be waaaaaaay higher than I am now, but for whatever reason, I am not, oh well.....as long as we keep lifting, it's gotta be good for you in some way


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> WOW , that's a lot of sports there YM!  I started playing hockey when I was around 7 or so, and played right up until college, then took a break for a few years and tried to get back into it for a few years until 2 seasons ago when I must have strained/torn/pulled my groin really bad and to this day, it still hurts when I try to skate.  Bad injury to have as a hockey player, and I refuse to play if I can't skate balls to the wall like I used to.  I was a human wrecking ball out there, I hit anything that moves, including the refs sometimes,  .
> 
> I started serious weight lifting when I was about 24 or so, and I wish I could go back and do it over again, cause honestly, in 8 years, I should have made better progress than I did, too much running in circles I think.  I remember the first time I got to 225 on the bench, and that was like years ago, I should be waaaaaaay higher than I am now, but for whatever reason, I am not, oh well.....as long as we keep lifting, it's gotta be good for you in some way



I like your attitude ......(hitting anything that moves).........

Hockey with a torn groin sucks..............I can see why you stopped playing.  You are right.......lifting has to be good for you.  We'll just keep at it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I started serious weight lifting when I was about 24 or so, and I wish I could go back and do it over again, cause honestly, in 8 years, I should have made better progress than I did, too much running in circles I think. I remember the first time I got to 225 on the bench, and that was like years ago, I should be waaaaaaay higher than I am now, but for whatever reason, I am not, oh well.....as long as we keep lifting, it's gotta be good for you in some way


u hit the nail on the head, brotha....if only I could go back and do things over..right....

Nice inclines! Where did u stop the bar? on light weights, I an bring the bar all the way to chest, but heavy..it actually kinda hurts, so I stop right under my chin...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u hit the nail on the head, brotha....if only I could go back and do things over..right....
> 
> Nice inclines! Where did u stop the bar? on light weights, I an bring the bar all the way to chest, but heavy..it actually kinda hurts, so I stop right under my chin...


 
I bring the bar down as far as my shoulder comfort allows it, which sometimes means I touch and sometimes I don't touch my chest, no big deal, I could care less if anyone thinks it isn't a real press unless you touch your chest, my shoulder health is more important  

Oh and I finally got around to reading your bar stories from the other day....that's good stuff....see, that's the part about bouncing that appeals to me, the throwing people out of the bar stuff, the guys that bring knives and other shit in with them, that's just pu**y man, I mean come on, and really, you are in a fricken nightclub for God's sake, people everywhere, do you think you are gonna get away with anything anyway?  So you pull a knife to resist getting kicked out of a club and end up in jail, yeah real f'n worth it, people are so fuckin stupid it amazes me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2006)

'morning!
Ya think? I really don't understand the mentality of those people...as u said..chances are..you are gonna get caught w/ that weapon...and then u are gonna become some huge guy's girl friend...who goes by the name of Bubba


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'morning!
> Ya think? I really don't understand the mentality of those people...as u said..chances are..you are gonna get caught w/ that weapon...and then u are gonna become some huge guy's girl friend...who goes by the name of Bubba


 
yep, here's hoping you get a lot of money and that guy who stabbed you gets a nice, big, hairy, mean boyfriend in jail when he gets there


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2006)

I like the way you think, sir!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sept 20 -- Back/Bis/Hamstrings

Chinups
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW+60 x 7
BW+60 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 6
160 x 4
180 x 8
180 x 7

DB Curls
30 x 6
50 x 2
60 x 8
60 x 6

Glute Ham Raises
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

Look at those chins  ..........


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2006)

not too bad for a 215lb'er huh?  

I will hit bw+90 for my working sets by the end of this year, this I promise


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> not too bad for a 215lb'er huh?
> 
> I will hit bw+90 for my working sets by the end of this year, this I promise



That is my goal too  (bw +90 x 6)  

215!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (j/k)  haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> That is my goal too (bw +90 x 6)
> 
> 215!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (j/k) haha


 
what??? it;s not like I'm a fatass or something


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> what??? it;s not like I'm a fatass or something



 .....I know but it's fun bustin your chops!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> .....I know but it's fun bustin your chops!!


 
yeah, I know, it's what you "older" guys like to do....bust on the young guys


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> what??? it;s not like I'm a fatass or something


nope. that would be...me....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2006)

Sept 22 -- Full Body

Squats
275 x 10

Bench Press
285 x 6

Underhand barbell rows
250 x 6

Pullups
BW+25 x 8 

DB Shoulder Press
75 x 10

Close Grip Bench Press
255 x 9

Incline DB Curls
50 x 8

Romanian Deadlifts
225 x 6

trap bar shrugs
320 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice workout.......what's up with a FB workout with only one set for each exercise????????????   Is this really you posting this ???????????


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice workout.......what's up with a FB workout with only one set for each exercise???????????? Is this really you posting this ???????????


 

my evil twin took over for this session  

and i thought 2 sets per exercise was sweet, one is awesome, you really have to make that set count, but its fun knowing that once i finish my set of squats, it's done thankfully.

oh by the way 275 x 10 is a personal best


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> my evil twin took over for this session
> 
> and i thought 2 sets per exercise was sweet, one is awesome, you really have to make that set count, but its fun knowing that once i finish my set of squats, it's done thankfully.
> 
> oh by the way 275 x 10 is a personal best



275 x 10 is impressive


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Sept 22 -- Full Body
> 
> Squats
> 275 x 10
> ...


Awesome shit. Nice solid full body workout man!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 275 x 10 is impressive


what he said!


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Bench is lookin very mighty. Have put in alot of hard work on that. Whats your 1rm now?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome shit. Nice solid full body workout man!


 
thanks man!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> what he said!


 
i kinda surprised myself with that one actually, as you all know, squatting isn't my specialty


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Bench is lookin very mighty. Have put in alot of hard work on that. Whats your 1rm now?


 
I don't know actually, haven't tested a 1rm in a while.  I suspect though, it isn't much higher than my best ever for the simple fact that i haven't been training for the 1rm in a long time now, my new thing is to get to 315 for 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sept 24 -- Full Body

Trap bar deads
375 x 6

DB Bench Press
115 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 9

Chinups
BW+70 x 6

Dips
BW+125 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
80 x 8

Seated DB Curls
65 x 4

Trap Bar Shrugs
330 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn..........what's gotten into you...????????????

I'm likin' the new program 

Do you ever do any ab work ???????


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Damn..........what's gotten into you...????????????
> 
> I'm likin' the new program
> 
> Do you ever do any ab work ???????


 
I've had a little cold the past few days, maybe it screwed with my brain, I dunno  

I HATE ab work, and I figure your abs are getting isometrically worked during every standing exercise pretty much, so I don't usually include them.  Same with lower back, I am sure the squats and trap bar deads nicely work out my erectors.  I am pretty sure my abs are ripped to hell as it is, it's just unfortunate I cant really see them all yet


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I've had a little cold the past few days, maybe it screwed with my brain, I dunno
> 
> I HATE ab work, and I figure your abs are getting isometrically worked during every standing exercise pretty much, so I don't usually include them.  Same with lower back, I am sure the squats and trap bar deads nicely work out my erectors.  I am pretty sure my abs are ripped to hell as it is, it's just unfortunate I cant really see them all yet



Yeah.......mine are ripped too.....I just hide 'em


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Yeah.......mine are ripped too.....I just hide 'em


 
we just don't like showing people up that's all


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

that's funny..I use the same philosophy....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sept 26 -- Full Body

Squats
300 x 6
Felt like making a big jump today in some lifts, this being one of them, not too bad actually  

Bench Press
300 x 4
Made a big jump on these too, not bad either

Underhand barbell rows
255 x 6
Lower back might become a limiting factor on these as you need to hold that bent over position with an isometric back move, and 255 is pretty damn heavy!

Pullups 
BW+25 x 10

DB Shoulder Press
85 x 8

Close Grip Bench Press
265 x 7

Incline DB Curls
55 x 7

trap bar shrug
335 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Brother 20, puttin up some big numbers in here!!! Hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hello Brother 20, puttin up some big numbers in here!!! Hope all is well with you!!!


 
Whoa AA, where the heck have you been dude?!!?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 26, 2006)

Shit, you don't mess around. Good job.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Shit, you don't mess around. Good job.


 
thanks man, so far so good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice job on the squats.....I'm sure you can max more than 335 now


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job on the squats.....I'm sure you can max more than 335 now


 
you are probably right, I am guessing that I might be able to do a 350 or so right now, of course, I haven't been training for a max in a while, so while my rep work is getting better, I am sure my max work has taken a hit


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Life my Friend, you understand I'm sure!!! I'm back now, missed you guys!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

was'sup, stew!
Nice #'s, brotha!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, stew!
> Nice #'s, brotha!


 
I'm dedicating all my workouts to you bro,


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm...I'm...touched! Dedicating workouts AND in your signature?????
I'm gonna need a minute....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'm...I'm...touched! Dedicating workouts AND in your signature?????
> I'm gonna need a minute....


 
OK,OK, there's no crying in weightlifting


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Sept 26 -- Full Body
> 
> Squats
> 300 x 6
> ...




This workout looks pretty good to me. What are your current goals right now? And how many days a week you running this?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> This workout looks pretty good to me. What are your current goals right now? And how many days a week you running this?


 
I am kind of goal-less right now, just working on getting my numbers up I guess.   

I have been working out for over 10 years now, I should be able to bench 315 for multiple reps, squat over 350 and deadlift over 400 for reps by now, so that is what I am working on I guess.

I am going to try this every other day for now.  I have 2 different schemes going and I alternate them.  so one day is squats, the next workout day is trap bar deads, then squats, etc.  If it gets to be too much I will drop it to m, w, f and take the weekends off


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

Well best of luck with that. It looks pretty balanced to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> OK,OK, there's no crying in weightlifting


heh...you have obviously never 'run the rack' then...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> we just don't like showing people up that's all



You've got to leave something for the skinny dudes.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

How many calories are you currently taking in each day?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2006)

Best wishes to you for your goals my Friend, you'll HIT 'em and then pass 'em!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> How many calories are you currently taking in each day?


 
I think it winds up being around 3000ish, my metabolism ain't what it used to be at age 32!

I do try to get lots of protein, and everything else is extra, usually around 250-300 grams per day.

My bodyweight is stable right now in the 210-215 range.  I probably should be eating more, but I just don't feel like it sometimes


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Haha, yeah I know how it goes from time to time. The past 2 months I have been literally starving! I have been stuffing my mouth full of whatever I can! I have actually lost BF. Kinda crazy and the only thing that I have done is get back into the gym after my shoulder injury. I havent did any cardio either. But yeah I know how the metabolism goes after you get a bit older. Whenever I was 18 or so I could eat for days and nothing would accumulate onto me. But since if I eat a burger its bad news.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sept 29 -- Full Body

trap bar deads
385 x 6

db bench press
115 x 9

chest supported rows
185 x 7

chinups
BW+75 x 6

dips
BW+130 x 6  

db shoulder press
85 x 8

Barbell curls
135 x 4

Thinking of making a couple changes....i think i might drop all isolation movements, meaning no more bicep curls.  also, I might switch my days around and arrange it into a heavy(er) day and a light(er) day.  I will do all my 4-6 rep work on one day with one set of exercises and all my 7-10 rep work on the other day with the other set of movements.  it might be more balanced that way and provide nice relief from the constant heavy stuff


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Thinking of making a couple changes....i think i might drop all isolation movements, meaning no more bicep curls.  also, I might switch my days around and arrange it into a heavy(er) day and a light(er) day.  I will do all my 4-6 rep work on one day with one set of exercises and all my 7-10 rep work on the other day with the other set of movements.  it might be more balanced that way and provide nice relief from the constant heavy stuff



That sounds like a good ideal to me. Plus it gives your joints some rest from all of the super heavy work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice lifts ..........The heavy/medium days idea sounds good to me too.   It looks like you made every set count     That's the good thing about one doing one set per exercise.... You only get one shot.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice lifts ..........The heavy/medium days idea sounds good to me too. It looks like you made every set count  That's the good thing about one doing one set per exercise.... You only get one shot.


 
I haven't even been motivated lately to do more sets.  When you get to the heavy weights, and you manage a gruelling set, like BW+130 for dips and you get your target reps, you feel so good, that you don't want to mess it up by doing another set that you'll only manage maybe 4 reps or so.  Plus, I am too shot to do another one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I haven't even been motivated lately to do more sets.  When you get to the heavy weights, and you manage a gruelling set, like BW+130 for dips and you get your target reps, you feel so good, that you don't want to mess it up by doing another set that you'll only manage maybe 4 reps or so.  Plus, I am too shot to do another one



I know what you mean brother


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm definatly with ya on the 1 set thing!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I'm definatly with ya on the 1 set thing!!!


 
Oh I know you are!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2006)

Looking good in here!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2006)

Oct 1 -- Push

Squats
300 x 8

Bench Press
300 x 4
drop set 225 x 8

DB Bench Press
125 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
85 x 8

Dips
BW+130 x 6

Close Grip Bench
265 x 5

Either just a really bad day, or the full bodies are tiring me down.  Experimenting with doing all my pushes on one day and then pull on the next day, that way I have 3 days in between push and pull movements.  See if this makes any improvement cause I am starting to stagnate on a lot of my exercises now...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2006)

You have 125 DBs at home  

It looks like a good day to me (and about 99.99 % people in the world)


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You have 125 DBs at home
> 
> It looks like a good day to me (and about 99.99 % people in the world)


 
I have the adjustable DBs, that I can max out at 125, it's a pain in the ass though, it's 4 25s and 2 10s plus the 5 pound bars.  Benching those big plates on a DB is tough!

And I think maybe 85% might be more like it.  There's nothing special about what I did today, I want MORE


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I have the adjustable DBs, that I can max out at 125, it's a pain in the ass though, it's 4 25s and 2 10s plus the 5 pound bars.  Benching those big plates on a DB is tough!
> 
> And I think maybe 85% might be more like it.  There's nothing special about what I did today, I want MORE



   Most people I know can't do any of this:

Squats
300 x 8

Bench Press
300 x 4
drop set 225 x 8

DB Bench Press
125 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
85 x 8

Dips
BW+130 x 6

Close Grip Bench
265 x 5



...........I know ........you are not like "most people".........


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> ...........I know ........you are not like "most people".........


 

ok, ok, I'll give you that one


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

85*8 on DB mil press????? Holy schnikes!!!
that's friggin' sweet!

Tomorrow is surgury day, so will be out the upcoming week...will see how I feel the week after...   (stitches out)


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Either just a really bad day, or the full bodies are tiring me down.  Experimenting with doing all my pushes on one day and then pull on the next day, that way I have 3 days in between push and pull movements.  See if this makes any improvement cause I am starting to stagnate on a lot of my exercises now...



Full bodies have a similar effect on me.  They're OK for a week or so, but eventually the load just gets to you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Full bodies have a similar effect on me. They're OK for a week or so, but eventually the load just gets to you.


 
and you would think that one set wouldn't be so bad, I mean what is it, 8 total work sets for a full body and it makes you this shot?  Damn , getting old really sucks.

the problem is that I am so into the one set balls to the wall thing right now, I don't want to switch to more volume--YET.  Obviously at some point, I am going to have to make the change, but for now, my interests are with the one set to failure stuff, so I am actually going to try splitting the workout down further into a DC-like setup.  It is not the actual program, so I do not expect the same results as other DC users, nor I am saying it's DC training, it is just inspired by DC training, if you will, kind of what Jersey is doing with his "jerseycrapp training"


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

When you do these all-out one set exercises, do you do any warm-up sets first or do you just jump to your top weight?  I'd be afraid of ripping, tearing or otherwise maiming myself without doing some kind of gradual increase, but I see other people jump right to their top weight.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> When you do these all-out one set exercises, do you do any warm-up sets first or do you just jump to your top weight? I'd be afraid of ripping, tearing or otherwise maiming myself without doing some kind of gradual increase, but I see other people jump right to their top weight.


 
NO I definitely do warm ups!  It depends on how far into the workout I am as to how many warm ups I will do however.  for example, if I begin with a big exercise like squats, I may do 3 warm up sets before my working weight, whereas, by the time I get to my shoulder presses, 5 exercises later, I might just pick up the heavy dbs and get right into it.

I would like to do MORe warmups than I currently do , but I don't want to take away from the working set either.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

Fullbody is Definatly a killer!!! Your doin Fantastic imo though, I would KILL (Okay , maybe not kill, just hurt someone lol) to have your numbers!!! I "borrowed" some things from DC training, and also some from Heavy Duty and HIT, I say whatever works for you, USE it!!! It's the fact that we do anything, is what seperates US from the rest of the world, ya know?!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I have the adjustable DBs, that I can max out at 125, it's a pain in the ass though, it's 4 25s and 2 10s plus the 5 pound bars.  Benching those big plates on a DB is tough!
> 
> And I think maybe 85% might be more like it.  There's nothing special about what I did today, I want MORE



I agree I hate putting weights on and off of the bars. Not only that, but you have to use the smaller plates so that your arms dont rub on the bigger plates.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

u still riding the bike 30 mins/day?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u still riding the bike 30 mins/day?


 
i try to, but i lost the key to my garage for like 2 weeks, so no riding   

i found the key, so maybe i will resume again before the weather gets too cold here


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2006)

I've decided that if TT can do it who is 20 years older than me, I am gonna try it again, and see what happens, so I am going back to 5x5 and TT, I decided on the advanced version...if i am gonna do it, might as well kick my ass in the process right?

i tried to scale my weights back appropriately, but what looks good on paper sometimes doesn't work too well in practice, so we'll see how it goes.

Oct. 4 -- Week 1 Day 2 (just starting on wednesdays workout, day 1 was easy weights anyway)

Squats
5x5 @ 215

Trap Bar Deads
5x5 @ 285

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
5x5 @ 137.5

Chinups
5x5 @ BW

Oh the fun has just begun


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2006)

You made almost 2 weeks without changing your routine


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You made almost 2 weeks without changing your routine


 
I know! congratulations are definitely in order for that accomplishment


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

Lookin good Brother 20!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like you are going with a variation of the Starr 5x5 program. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Looks like you are going with a variation of the Starr 5x5 program. Hope it goes well.


 
yeah I know, after I told you not to do it...hehe.

I think it's a better program for size and strength as opposed to overall strength, which is what you said you were after, hence I suggested the westside for your goals.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Well its working fine to me. I enjoy the workouts. After this I will probably go to Starr's program, but for now this is best. Besides here lately I have been working a ton so no time to get to a rack and we all know theres a lot of squatting in Starr's program.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2006)

A lot of people constantly change programs, and get good natured flack about it.  But hey, keeping your body guessing is a good thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I've decided that if TT can do it who is 20 years older than me, I am gonna try it again, and see what happens, so I am going back to 5x5 and TT, I decided on the advanced version...if i am gonna do it, might as well kick my ass in the process right?
> 
> i tried to scale my weights back appropriately, but what looks good on paper sometimes doesn't work too well in practice, so we'll see how it goes.



  Welcome aboard!    It's good to have some company.  

What did you use for starting numbers?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You made almost 2 weeks without changing your routine



Maybe we can get him to stay with this one for the entire 9 weeks!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Welcome aboard!  It's good to have some company.
> 
> What did you use for starting numbers?


 
I dropped 2 reps off of my best recent numbers to try to ease the progression a bit.

I used:
squats 300x6
bench 300x2
rows 250x4
trap bar deads 385x4
seated shoulder press 180x5

I read something interesting by madcow, who writes a lot about the 5x5 stuff, he said something that struck me..."don't do more work than you have to" to get progress.

It made me think that the reason I failed on the first attempt at 5x5 was cause I used the advanced version, and perhaps for MY OWN NEEDs, the intermediate/linear version might be better suited for me.

the advanced version makes you do so much work, just to get a slight increase in your 4th week.  All the extra volume adds up and tires you out before you get there!  the linear version has less total volume and more progressions.  Over a period of time, say 6 weeks, the total workload between the 2 versions turns out to be roughly even, since you don't deload on the linear version.

all this being said, I am more interested in progressing my weights higher than to be able to do more volume at a lower weight.  

I think you should look into the linear version as well...don't look at it as intermediate vs advanced, think of it as what works best for you.  Do you need all that volume at your age?  remember, do the least work that gets you the most results


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd really like to see ya stick with this for the whole thing. I would like to track your progress on this. By the way those are some good row numbers. I know thats why I havent gotten the most out of my bench. My damn back isnt as strong as it should be. I am getting a hyper bench for my b-day in a week. Or atleast that is the plan.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> I'd really like to see ya stick with this for the whole thing. I would like to track your progress on this. By the way those are some good row numbers. I know thats why I havent gotten the most out of my bench. My damn back isnt as strong as it should be. I am getting a hyper bench for my b-day in a week. Or atleast that is the plan.


 
yeah. I would love to stick with something for more than 1 or 2 weeks, I just have lots of issues with that!

But let's say I do stick with this for a long time, the progress is going to be somewhat slow, but that's by design.  For instance, I would not be getting to the weights I was using before starting this for another 3 or so weeks, so the next 3-4 weeks will be "submaximal", but then the plan is to allow me to progress farther than I would have without this program.  So the weights won't start getting good until about week 4, lol....

Remember what I told you about back? that's why I put a back exercise on each day in your program.  You'll get there...your bench is already up there now, and that's with this perceived "weak" back of yours, what will you bench when you have a strong back?  

And cool on the hyper bench, that is an invaluable piece of equipment, I think everyone should have one


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2006)

Oct 6 -- 5x5 Week 1 Day 3

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 3
215 x 8

Bench Press
135 x 5
160 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 3
190 x 8

Barbell Rows
135 x 5
140 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5
230 x 3
170 x 8

Dips
BW x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+55 x 5
BW+95 x 5

Trap Bar Shrugs
300 x 12
300 x 12

Real easy workout, week 1 on the 5x5 is always pretty simple, week 2 isn't too bad either, once you get to weeks 3 and on it gets tough, so check in on me in 2 weeks to see if I make it to the hard parts


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Stewart whats some of your measurments? Kinda curious because alot of our upper body lifts are pretty close.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey Stewart whats some of your measurments? Kinda curious because alot of our upper body lifts are pretty close.


 
ok well I measured just for you  

chest - 47
waist - 36 1/4  
arms - 17 1/4 cold, flexed
legs - 26 measure half way between knee and hip
neck - 17ish

weight 215ish


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

All looks pretty solid to me. I know the older you get the tougher it is to keep that fat off. hell its gotten harder from 18 till now. I will try and post some pictures here in the next month or so. Depending on when I can get ahold of my cousin.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

was'sup, stew!
Don't worry about your #'s...I'm about to shed all shame...and pst pics and stats...and it ain't pretty....I'll be happy when I get to your stats...

Just keep pushin' brotha...u still riding 30 mins/day?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2006)

10/9 -- 5x5 Week 2 Day 1

Squats
145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
295 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 5

Barbell Rows
135 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 5

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+50 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, stew!
> Don't worry about your #'s...I'm about to shed all shame...and pst pics and stats...and it ain't pretty....I'll be happy when I get to your stats...
> 
> Just keep pushin' brotha...u still riding 30 mins/day?


 
nope, haven't ridden the bike in a LOOOOOOOOONG time, gotta get back into that though, definitely


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Weights look really strong. I am sure you are going to see an even better increase in the next few weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

hey stew! I even brought my sweats w/ me to work this afternoon..so if not a down pour when I get outta here...am gonna do about a mile....then work up from there...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey you are Mr. 5 x 5 again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> 10/9 -- 5x5 Week 2 Day 1
> 
> Squats
> 145 x 5
> ...


Nice


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey you are Mr. 5 x 5 again


 
yeah for this week  

i am doing a different 5x5 than the last time, I am hoping not to burn out to quickly on this one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice


 
this is week 2, the fun starts around week 4.  if I get that far, then you can call it a nice workout


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

You better stick with this for atleast a few more months I want to know what kinda gains you end up with.........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> You better stick with this for atleast a few more months I want to know what kinda gains you end up with.........



Fat chance of that happening................


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2006)

you guys suck


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2006)

i am gonna stick with it.  Even though my lower back is acting up on me since last night....I couldn't sleep at all last night and it is KILLING me right now, I might have to switch back squats to front squats for the time being.

Am I the only one around here who hurts his back from squatting?  I don't get it.  I've had my for critiqued by powerlifters who told me it was ok, I just don't understand why my back gets so lit up from squatting  

I did read an artical on T-nation for over 30 lifters that mentioned the front squat being a very good alternative to people getting up there in age, especially on a program that calls for squatting 3 times a week.  So, I am not going to give up the 5x5, just change the squats to front squats and keep the trap bar deads in there.  gotta protect the back.  hopefully this pain eases a bit by tomorrow.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've strained my back squatting, and I watch my form in the mirror...it seems to look correct...and when I would go super heavy...that REALLY cranked on my back.


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the back. Hopefully all is good? Glad to see you are going to stick with it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2006)

i actually ordered a device called the "top squat" yesterday which hopefully will help a bit with the squatting.  It is a device that clamps to your bar and has 2 handles protruding out from it, so it looks similar to a safety squat bar.  the safety squat bar would be the best option, but they cost too much, this device was still expensive, but about 1/2 the cost of the bar, so I figured I would give it a shot.

The theory behind it is that with your hands in front of you supporting the bar, you are able to maintain a more upright position in the movement, which is just what I need I think.  Of course, my numbers will probably suffer a bit, since it places more emphasis on the quads supposedly and less on the posterior chain, but if it helps the back, then it's all good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

Hopefully that does the trick.  I think some people, no matter how strict the form, just have problems doing squats.  Just like some people develop back problems when running.  I think the front squat is a good alternative.  Takes pressure off the spine and hits the quads good.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hopefully that does the trick. I think some people, no matter how strict the form, just have problems doing squats. Just like some people develop back problems when running. I think the front squat is a good alternative. Takes pressure off the spine and hits the quads good.


 
the front squat will be my final alternative.  working out at home, I don't have the luxury of hammer strength squat machines, or even the leg press, so I will need to do what I must, although, I really hope this device does the trick as well, since I am not too keen on the front squat, i will do it if I must, but hopefully won't have to


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2006)

have a link w/ a pic of this thing?
have u tried that 'Manta Ray' some people like that...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> have a link w/ a pic of this thing?
> have u tried that 'Manta Ray' some people like that...


 





it's the handles that clamp to the bar.  I have the manta ray AND the sting ray, the sting ray is good for front squatting, but the manta ray really just makes the bar more comfortable on your back and higher, but doesn't do much to correct your form, you still have to hold the bar.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2006)

gotcha


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

10/11

Messed up workout today, had no time to breathe let alone work out when I got home, so I just wasn't into the whole 5x5 thing yesterday, just did a random chest and bicep workout, cause that's what I do best, and I was short on time anyway.

Decline Bench Press (15 degree decline)
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
A little tough, but not bad.  Doing multiple heavy sets was a bit of shock since I had been doing single set stuff for a while now, but it was pretty strong 

Incline Bench Press
225 x 6
225 x 6
these were strong and easy, could have definitely done more weight, but didn't care

Dips
BW+125 x 6
BW+125 x 4
these were tough, after the other sets I was kind of tired, plus I had been doing only one set, i need to work on getting my intensity level up on multiple sets.  It's easy for one set, but for multiples it is a little harder to not coast through the sets cause you know you have more.

EZ Bar Curls
130 x 5
130 x 5
these were ok, not too much cheating, maybe only on the last rep of each set.  hurt my wrist though, so I am not happy bout that.  I thought the EZ curl bar was supposed to NOT hurt your wrists  

Seated DB Curls
55 x 6
55 x 5

Grabbed a PWO shake and rushed out the door to celebrate my grandfather's 89th birthday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2006)

S20 likes the "beach workout"  - bench and curls !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2006)

89!!!  Wow...........how'd you guys celebrate?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> S20 likes the "beach workout" - bench and curls !!!


 
yep, for all those times I'll be going to the beach in the next few months


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 89!!! Wow...........how'd you guys celebrate?


 
nothing big, just the family got together, had a real delicious Carvel ice cream cake, mint chocolate chip and vanilla, mmm mmm.

the man has been smoking since he was like 14, it is a miracle he made it this long, and as far as I know, doesn't have any serious issues (knock on wood).  I hope he gets to 90, that would be awesome


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

Oct 12

Barbell Rows
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

Chinups
BW+45 x 6
BW+45 x 6
BW+55 x 5

DB Rows
105 x 6

Low Cable Rows
120 x 6
this was on my home machine, very tough, don't let the numbers fool you  

Trap Bar Deadlifts
350 x 6
370 x 6
did these with the high handle on the trap bar, so it became a little bit more like a rack pull than a full deadlift, which is fine since I am working on back with these, not legs anyway

Shrugs
300 x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> S20 likes the "beach workout"  - bench and curls !!!



You've gotta admit it's easier than the 5x5.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You've gotta admit it's easier than the 5x5.


 
oh i beg to differ TT!  Did you see that chest/bis workout? that wasn't no ordinary "beach" workout  it wasn't a vacation by any stretch


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Very strong BB Rows! I cant do that much weight because I cant bend over with that kind of weight. Will be very happy to get my hyper bench! I need to really strengthen up my lower back!!!!! Good workout Stew!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> Very strong BB Rows! I cant do that much weight because I cant bend over with that kind of weight. Will be very happy to get my hyper bench! I need to really strengthen up my lower back!!!!! Good workout Stew!


 
I'm not sure at what point it became easier for me to do that.  I remember not being able to get past 225 or so on these because my back would kill me afterward, and that was not even bending past 30-40 degrees.

Now I am able to bend pretty far over, not 90 degrees, but I would say somewhere between 60 and 75 degrees, which IMO is enough.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice BB rows. I have trouble keeping good form above about 205. Do you use wrist straps?


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Well one day I will get a strong enough lower back to do these effectivly! Need me a hyper bench and hope to get one next weekend!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 14, 2006)

hey there stewart....i wus recomended by DD...he told me that ur good at the westside routine?!!?...he gave me a layout of the routine nd wut excersizes nd stuff i should do...got ne pointers/tips?
thanx man


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice BB rows. I have trouble keeping good form above about 205. Do you use wrist straps?


 
no i don't use anything other than chaulk.  I will clarify however, that when I do the big weights on these, I use an underhand grip.  I know it makes the lift easier this way, but I feel it hits the back better this way as well.

See, I think too many people try to use a hand spacing that is too wide on barbell rows, and therefore limits the effectiveness of the exercise.  My grip is basically a tiny bit wider than shoulder width, and I totally feel it in my back, even on the heaviest sets I do.

so I recommend an underhand grip with a shoulder width grip and see how that hits your back


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I think too many people try to use a hand spacing that is too wide on barbell rows, and therefore limits the effectiveness of the exercise.  My grip is basically a tiny bit wider than shoulder width, and I totally feel it in my back, even on the heaviest sets I do.



I thought the hand spacing for rows should be about the same as it is when you're benching.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought the hand spacing for rows should be about the same as it is when you're benching.


 
i would just say use the best line of pull for your own body I guess.  Wherever enables you to pull the most weight should be where your hands are.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree Stew. I would think if it feels comfortable thats where you should hold your hands.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> hey there stewart....i wus recomended by DD...he told me that ur good at the westside routine?!!?...he gave me a layout of the routine nd wut excersizes nd stuff i should do...got ne pointers/tips?
> thanx man


 
if you have any specific questions, just ask.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Stew u ought to charge! haha.....


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Bands or hyper bench? Which would you buy first? Which do you think is more benficial? i would think the bench, but who knows.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> Bands or hyper bench? Which would you buy first? Which do you think is more benficial? i would think the bench, but who knows.


 
Go with the bench for now.  you could get into the band work once you get more advanced at it.  For now, the hyper bench is way more important for you.  You gotta keep that lower back strong if you plan on deadlifting and squatting big numbers  

If you wanna go a step further, I can recommend to you an inexpensive glute ham raise machine that doubles as a hyper bench.  The glute ham raise would be invaluable to you on Westside.  The one I bought was under $200 I believe, and it's held up pretty well so far.  The glute ham raise is pretty tough at first, so you can get away with bodyweight or low weight assistance for a while, so you needn't worry about it breaking.

Let me know if you're iterested and I'll try to provide a link to it, if I can find it again, I ordered it a while ago!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oct 15

Squats
225 x 15

Chinups
BW+45 x 9

Dips
BW+115 x 10

Trap Bar Shrugs
300 x 15

SLDL
185 x 15

...This was my attempt at a true HIT day.  Went to failure on everything today, the higher rep range failure stuff is really rough.  Going to failure at 6 reps on dips is a lot different than 10.  I felt like my heart was gonna rip through my chest on everything.  talk about a shock to the system.

As for now, since I routinely change my mind, i am gonna switch between 2 workouts, and alternate them.

A. 
Squats 1x15
Chinups 1x10
Dips 1x10
Shrugs 1x15
SLDL 1x15

B.
Decline Bench Press 1x10
Barbell Rows 1x10
DB Shoulder Press 1x10
Pullups 1x10
Trap Bar Deadlifts with high handle 1x6


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> no i don't use anything other than chaulk. I will clarify however, that when I do the big weights on these, I use an underhand grip. I know it makes the lift easier this way, but I feel it hits the back better this way as well.
> 
> See, I think too many people try to use a hand spacing that is too wide on barbell rows, and therefore limits the effectiveness of the exercise. My grip is basically a tiny bit wider than shoulder width, and I totally feel it in my back, even on the heaviest sets I do.
> 
> so I recommend an underhand grip with a shoulder width grip and see how that hits your back


Thanks Stewart, I just did BB rows today for the first time in awhile, but I just know read this.  BB rows are the only movement where, me personally, thinks it is ok to use straps.  If I would have read this before my wo, I would have tried your suggestions.  I have tried "Yates" rows in the past and for whatevr reason never felt comfortable with them, but I think I will try them again.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Oct 15
> 
> Squats
> 225 x 15


Hey! Look! They are coming up! next week: 20!

how'd the legs feel afterwards?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Stewart, I just did BB rows today for the first time in awhile, but I just know read this. BB rows are the only movement where, me personally, thinks it is ok to use straps. If I would have read this before my wo, I would have tried your suggestions. I have tried "Yates" rows in the past and for whatevr reason never felt comfortable with them, but I think I will try them again.


 
technically, a yates row is done underhand grip but standing pretty upright, maybe only a 30-45 degree bend tops.  I bend over more, anywhere from 60-75 degree when I do mine.  I really do feel them in my lower lats when I do it like this. 

and I never use straps anymore....I used to, but once I discovered lifting chaulk, I never needed straps again.  Chaulk is amazing how much extra grip you get when you use it


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey! Look! They are coming up! next week: 20!
> 
> how'd the legs feel afterwards?


 
It wasn't the legs that were the problem as much as was my heart, lol....it felt like busting out and running away down the block after this set.

I think 15 is gonna be my limit before upping the weights.  I wanted to accomplish a higher rep set for these, but also still move up in weight fairly quickly, waiting till 20 reps will just delay that process.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

actually...if u can do 15...u can do 20. When was in the military...we called it a 'gut check'. Just reach down..and knock them out. 
I did....one at a time from rep 14 on.....and I do know what you mean about your heart leaping....
have a good weekend?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> actually...if u can do 15...u can do 20. When was in the military...we called it a 'gut check'. Just reach down..and knock them out.
> I did....one at a time from rep 14 on.....and I do know what you mean about your heart leaping....
> have a good weekend?


 
it was a relaxing weekend...didn't do too much, watched a lot of sports, just patiently waiting for our "new arrival"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope said 'bundle' arives soon and perfectly healthy!

I kinda did that Saturday....woke up Saturday...mroe or less just hung out till I had to shower and go downtown to work....doing nothing is sometimes....a great thing to do!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> just patiently waiting for our "new arrival"



When's the due date?


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Dude your new arrival is going to take alot more time away from you, but trust me it will be well worth it!!! Babies are fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> When's the due date?


 
oct 27


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Brother 20, GODspeed you and yours, almost time for the new addition, AWESOME my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

The countdown is on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2006)

Oct 17

Seated Overhead Press
185 x 5
135 x 10

Barbell Rows
245 x 10
Cheated a little on last rep  

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 8

Wide Grip Pullups
BW+25 x 8
BW=215

Trap Bar Deads
390 x 6
High handle...less ROM...OK I can admit that


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
Nothing yet.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2006)

was'sup, brotha!
Nice weights!


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice strong close bench numbers along with the rows and that 185 for the first set, thats impressive!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice strong close bench numbers along with the rows and that 185 for the first set, thats impressive!


 
Yeah, I wanna work up to 315 for reps on the close grip bench and get to at least bodyweight on the overhead press. That would be cool  The overhead is tough though, I felt my abs like crazy trying to stabilize my body in the seat.  Although I was sitting, I did do them on a backless bench, so there was a crap load of stabilization going on.

I am trying to focus on evening out my uneven-ness if you will. I know that my pushing strength overwhelms my pulling strength by a lot, and I know that my front delts are quite large for the rest of my shoulder. I figure if I stick with close grips, that will be a little less shoulder activity there, and I am gonna try to get another rowing exercise in there somewhere, probably on the other workout day, so that would leave me with:
1 horizontal push
2 horizontal pull
2 vertical push
4 vertical pull (if you include the trap bar pulls and shrugs as pulls)

so there is an extra pull for each plane. If I leave it that way I am hoping I can correct some imbalances


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

ho-lee-crap! 3-plates for CG bench press? You ANIMAL!

I used to do a lot of inc. DB presses, and my anterior delts over powered my overall delts. I had to make sure I hit my rear delts alot now. I used to have a rounded over look...<blech> It took several months to even that back out.

U did overhead w/ out back rest? I tried that...didn't like it...probably 'cause of the lack of stabilization...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

How's the missus doing?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> U did overhead w/ out back rest? I tried that...didn't like it...probably 'cause of the lack of stabilization...


 
I didn't like it too much either, but since I work out in a basement, the standing overhead press is out of the question and I figured this was the next best thing.

It sucked, my abs hurt like hell from trying to keep me upright.  Much easier to sit against the bench


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> How's the missus doing?


 
She's fine...getting REALLY impatient though.  This is someone who worked out pretty much every day getting put on bed rest at 31 weeks, who can't even take a walk around the block because she gets pains from it, so you can see how frustrating it can be.

One week till the due date


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

Hope the baby gets there quickly! It will be a fantastic day!

As far as evening out your back and shoulders well I agree I would add some back work on another day. Rows, Rows, Rows! Do them from all different angles and see how that works. Yeah that close grip bench is impressive. I am no where near that, how far are your hands apart? Mine are probably like 6 or 7 inches apart.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2006)

10/19

*Squats**
*290 x 7*
* I used the "Top Squat" for the first time today, and it was definitely a different experience not holding onto the bar with my hands.  It makes the weight feel heavier on your back.  There is a motion you need to get used to, you lift the handles up as you squat down and then lower the handles when you come back up.  I didn't lose too much off my top set of 300x8 by using this and hopefully this will help me pass that number real soon

*Chinups*
*BW+70 x 6*
BW=215

*Dips*
*BW+140 x 6*  

*Trap Bar Shrugs*
*310 x 10*

*Chest Supported Rows*
*180 x 8*


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hope the baby gets there quickly! It will be a fantastic day!
> 
> As far as evening out your back and shoulders well I agree I would add some back work on another day. Rows, Rows, Rows! Do them from all different angles and see how that works. Yeah that close grip bench is impressive. I am no where near that, how far are your hands apart? Mine are probably like 6 or 7 inches apart.


 
I go usually about 12 inches apart, it winds up being my index finger on the beginning of the knurling on the bar--for my body, that's the best groove. Any closer and my wrists get screwed up. I also do them with my elbows out to the sides, rather than tucking my elbows in and lowering the bar. I find doing them this way gets my triceps the best.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I go usually about 12 inches apart, it winds up being my index finger on the beginning of the knurling on the bar--for my body, that's the best groove. Any closer and my wrists get screwed up. I also do them with my elbows out to the sides, rather than tucking my elbows in and lowering the bar. I find doing them this way gets my triceps the best.



  Same here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2006)

The baby countdown is ON!!  


You are going to be so Psyched!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> The baby countdown is ON!!
> 
> 
> You are going to be so Psyched!!!!


 
Any day now!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I was having some problems with my wrists. Going to go with your grip next time. Best of luck with the new arrival.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Any day now!!



Keep us posted!!  

Are you taking any time off from work or training ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2006)

How do you like HIT ?

You've been putting up some large numbers.........Look at you go on the chins


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

probably gonna take 2 weeks or so off of work, hopefully I will not be too disrupted with my training , cough, cough, yeah right!

Well, let's say I am gonna do what my body in its lack of sleep state will let me!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2006)

10/21

*2 Board Press*
*135 x 10*
*135 x 8*
*185 x 6*
*225 x 4*
*275 x 2*
*Add 2 board*
*300 x 1*
*315 x 1*
*335 x 1*
*350 x 1*
I guess that's a PR for this exercise.  I was happy with it considering I haven't maxed out on anything in a while.  I have a video of it if anyone is interested in seeing.

*Incline Bench Press (2 min rest)*
*225 x 8*
*225 x 7*
*225 x 6*
Trying to break the habit of failure on everything, tried to stop short, except for the 3rd set, that was about it

*Chest Supported Rows (2 min rest)*
*180 x 7*
*180 x 7*
*180 x 7*

*High Rep Free Weight Pushdowns*
*50 x 20*
*50 x 20*

*EZ Bar Curls*
*110 x* *8*
*110 x 8*

*Side Laterals*
*20 x 15*
*20 x 15*
Doing these for shoulder health as opposed to high weight

*Free weight Pulldowns to Chin*
*100 x 15*
*100 x 15*

Awesome workout! Felt great afterwards! I didn't know how much I missed doing Westside.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

I would like to see a video. Knew you would have to switch the good old workout. Westside is an awefully fun workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyYwWytTUyw


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Looked awefully easy to me. I am thinking you ought to go up to 365 or so. And btw no spotter huh?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2006)

i am glad you thought that was easy!

I have self spotter stands if you look closely you can see them on the sides.  They are black with white stands, I have failed many a time on them, so I know they work


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice....I was going to say going for a PR with no spot would be dangerous. Would be cool to workout with ya sometime.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice....I was going to say going for a PR with no spot would be dangerous. Would be cool to workout with ya sometime.


 
It definitely would.  I mean, I am sure I won't reach my full potential working out alone in my basement, but what can I do, none of my friends really work out...it's sad actually.

I would join a powerlifting gym, but with the baby coming, I wouldnt have time to go....maybe sometime in the future


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah with the baby coming theres no way there will be time. I know what you mean about none of your friends working out. I have the same problem. All of my friends are lazy.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey big dawg!
Well...I actually went to the gym lastnight...don't worry..I'm no where near smashing your #'s...yet...muhahahahaa....

I'll have to check out the video when I get home. Dam network nazis here have EVERYTHING locked down...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> i am glad you thought that was easy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Fantastic Bench my Friend!!! GOD speed you and yours for your baby Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oct 23 -- ME DL

*Sumo Deadlifts*
*135 x 5*
*225 x 5*
*275 x 3*
*315 x 3*
*365 x 1*
*add belt*
*385 x 1*
*405 x 1*
I am pretty sure that's a PR sumo style, and double overhand grip  .  At least my grip is pretty good.  I am gonna post a video, I would like an honest critique on my form from those of you who can do 405 in their sleep, lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87KhnLWhaq4
*
RDL
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8*

*Lat Pulldowns (Free weight home machine, aka garbage)*
*150 x 8*
*150 x 8*
*150 x 7*
*150 x 6*

*Hyperextensions*
*BW+35 x 12*
*BW+35 x 12*

*Decline Crunches*
*BW+35 x 10*
*BW+35 x 10*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a lot of weight   It looked like you were leaning forward a bit.   Get your ass down and try to really drive through your heals.

Nice job


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I would like an honest critique on my form from those of you who can do 405 in their sleep, lol



  Lift looked good.  You might try to get those hips a little lower, although that would depend your flexibility.  We have similar mannerisms when getting ready for the lift.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

u pulled 405 w/out straps? DA'am!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2006)

so I'm guessing the concensus is that I need to get my ass/hips down huh?  I always have trouble with that, I am just not that flexible.

What are some ways to improve that flexibility, or just plain get the form in the lift better?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u pulled 405 w/out straps? DA'am!


 
I aim to please


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> so I'm guessing the concensus is that I need to get my ass/hips down huh?  I always have trouble with that, I am just not that flexible.
> 
> What are some ways to improve that flexibility, or just plain get the form in the lift better?



Stretch ...... then Stretch........then Stretch


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

..and whe you think you are good...stretch some more...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

well, upon watching the video again, at least it appeared I kept my back straight.  That is always my main concern on any deadlift, since I am not that flexible, my inclination is to round my back, but it looks like I at least kept it straight.  Now if I can get that flexibility in check, I might be able to work on doing the lift while actually keeping an arch in my back, that would be great.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> well, upon watching the video again, at least it appeared I kept my back straight.  That is always my main concern on any deadlift, since I am not that flexible, my inclination is to round my back, but it looks like I at least kept it straight.  Now if I can get that flexibility in check, I might be able to work on doing the lift while actually keeping an arch in my back, that would be great.



  The back was definitely straight.  And your hips weren't excessively high, either.  Hope I didn't give the impression your form was bad.    I'm talking just a couple of inches lower.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> The back was definitely straight. And your hips weren't excessively high, either. Hope I didn't give the impression your form was bad.  I'm talking just a couple of inches lower.


 
Oh I know....I don't care if you told me it was bad, I am here to learn  

I just know personally I would like to be able to go lower and get more leg drive before finishing the pull, but to be honest, a lot of the videos you see of people deadlifting heavy weight, they all look like they wind up pulling mostly with their backs.  I would say at least half of the videos out there, it looks like the people are stiff legging the weight up at the end.  Some even look like their backs begin to round a bit  

Now rounding the back on a 225 SLDL because of flexibility issues is one thing, but rounding the back on a 500+ DL is something entirely different...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Oct 24 -- DE Bench

*Speed Bench*
*9 x 3 @ 200*
Going to alternate weekly speed benching and db pressing to spare my joints a bit

*Trap Bar Rows*
*230 x 6*
*230 x 6*
*230 x 6*
*230 x 6*
Tried a new exercise, and I am gonna give it a go next week to get a good opinion of it.  it wasn't bad...the neutral grip rowing is pretty cool  

*Close Grip Bench*
*275 x 6*
*275 x 6*
*275 x* *5*

*Side Laterals*
*30 x 10*
*30 x 10*
*40 x 6, 30 x 5, 20 x 5 DS*

Overall not too pleased with this workout, I am exhausted from it.  I normally wouldn't do 2 days in a row, especially after ME DL yesterday, but since a certain you know who is coming any day now, I figured I would just work out while I can.  Obviously tomorrow is an off day....it would be nice if he decided to come tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah...275 on cgbp SUCKS! you should be ASHAMED of yoruself!
oi.
I say: if u are tired....it worked. But, that's just me.

Was'sup, Stew!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> it would be nice if he decided to come tonight!



How about a spicy dinner and a long ride down a bumpy road?  Or is that just a myth?   

Oh yeah, good stuff on the close grips.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> How about a spicy dinner and a long ride down a bumpy road? Or is that just a myth?
> 
> Oh yeah, good stuff on the close grips.


 
I don't know  , but she did go on the elliptical today for like 15 minutes, lol.

Close grips are such a bitch, but I love them oh so much.  I refuse to do anything less than 275 on them from now on, lol...however, I might try floor presses next time


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...275 on cgbp SUCKS! you should be ASHAMED of yoruself!
> oi.
> I say: if u are tired....it worked. But, that's just me.
> 
> Was'sup, Stew!


 
*turns and sits in corner with head down in shame*

I say, if I am tired, I shouldn't have worked out, but that's just me.  I thought you were supposed to get that special "high" post workout, me, I just wanna go to bed, lol.  I am pretty much a waste for the rest of the night on the days I work out, and I wonder if anyone else feels that way?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

oh yeah....bad thing is if you still have to go to work....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

Your 405 DL looks very good.  Without trying to beat a dead horse, your hips are too high, but your back was very straight.  That lift was very easy for you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your 405 DL looks very good. Without trying to beat a dead horse, your hips are too high, but your back was very straight. That lift was very easy for you.


 
I love how everyone thinks it was so easy  

I almost blacked out on the way up for a split second.  it was actually kinda cool, never had that happen before  

Now I will just ask for the sake of asking, could my hips being in that position just be my own personal form?  Should I be concerned about that considering I was able to keep a straight back?  Or am I still asking for trouble somewhere down the line if I used the same form on a heavier weight?

The DL is the one lift that will always keep me guessing.  I'm good on bench and I got my squat form down, but that damn DL is always gonna be my nemesis


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I love how everyone thinks it was so easy
> 
> I almost blacked out on the way up for a split second. it was actually kinda cool, never had that happen before
> 
> ...


 
 I know all about that 'almost blacked out' feeling. When I did my best squat of 365, I had that exact same feeling... and also with most of my max deads.

As far as the other questions, wait for responses from the more experienced. My guess is the DL will keep us all guessing. Great movement for that reason. Dangerous, so it has the CNS on high alert, and because it involves the entire body, it is one of the supreme compound exercises.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

None the less congrats on the 405 DL. I saw the video, form looked ok to me, but then again I am not the best on form whenever I try and go heavy on DL's.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

So Stew, which one of the following best describes your mood these days?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So Stew, which one of the following best describes your mood these days?


 
ummm....all 3 about sums it up nicely!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2006)

Film yourself deadlifting (at the same speeds) 135, 225, 315 and 405.   See if your form changes as you add weight    Really focus on getting your hips down and driving through you heels.  (Just my 2 cents)


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2006)

No posts from Stewart since last night.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2006)

Oct 26 -- DE Squat/DL

*Speed DL*
*off 25 lb plates*
*295 x 3 singles*
*without plates*
*295 x 3 singles*

*Bottom paused squats*
*225 x 6*
*225 x 6*
*225 x 6*
1 second pause in the hole....hollleeee shit what a difference! death at its finest  

*Chinups*
*BW+50 x 6*
*BW+50 x 6*
*BW+50 x 6*
These felt super hard today for some reason  

*Glute-Ham Raise*
*BW x 10*
*BW x 8*

*situps on GHR bench*
*BW x 15*
*BW+25 x 10*
VERY tough exercise...you feel like you are gonna fall off the bench on every rep  

So nothing too special here, just your average run of the mill dynamic effort lower body day...whoopie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> *Bottom paused squats*
> *225 x 6*
> *225 x 6*
> *225 x 6*
> 1 second pause in the hole....hollleeee shit what a difference! death at its finest



Yeah, taking the bounce out makes it much harder.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2006)

da'am, stew...saw your vids this am...looking thick, brotha! If it makes u feel any better...I won't evern try 3 plates on bench w/out a spotter...

oh..and the 405 DL did look 'easy'...bet you coulda pulled up a good deal more...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> da'am, stew...saw your vids this am...looking thick, brotha! If it makes u feel any better...I won't evern try 3 plates on bench w/out a spotter...
> 
> oh..and the 405 DL did look 'easy'...bet you coulda pulled up a good deal more...


 
well like I always say, what "looks" easy isn't really easy.  My brain almost exploded on that pull, lol.

And I have self spotter stands, so don't worry, I am protected    I have failed with 350 on the bar before and they worked perfectly, so I am not concerned...I am more concerned about my actual bench being able to hold the weight, since I think it was a store bought $150 or so bench, and it is at least 10 years old.  I hope it can hold 405, cause that's what I plan on getting next year   Can you imagine the bench breaking while performing a heavy bench press? Yikes.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> da'am, stew...saw your vids this am...looking thick, brotha! ...


 
I weighed in tonight after my workout at 220.5  ...of course, that is night weight, so I guess I should weigh myself tomorrow morning for a more accurate picture.

I am on day 2 of my alpha lipoic acid experiment.  I am taking 100mg with 6 of my higher carb meals during the day, supposedly, to make a long story short, it is supposed to shuttle any excess carbs to the muscle cells first, as opposed to the fat cells, so theoretically, you can eat more carbs, and not get fat off of it.
all I know is that it is making me hungry as shit all day! Anyone know the reason why?  It's annoying, I feel like I eat a lot already, I don't wanna have to start eating more!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2006)

Your chins were probably harder since you DL and squated before your chins.............

How's the wife?   Isn't today your due date??????????????


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your chins were probably harder since you DL and squated before your chins.............
> 
> How's the wife? Isn't today your due date??????????????


 
Very good memory! Yes today is the day and..............

drum roll please.....................






























no baby yet   

her doctor told us that if the baby doesn't come by monday, after the results of a stress test and sonogram on monday, they will make a decision on whether to induce or not, but she said nevertheless, by this time next week, he will be born


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2006)

Ya know, a good set of squats might be just the thing to set things in motion.    I mean for her, not you.


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, well they say more sex helps a woman begin her delivery process.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

GOD speed you and yours my Friend, you are about to be blessed!!! How 'Bout them Cardinals!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I am on day 2 of my alpha lipoic acid experiment. I am taking 100mg with 6 of my higher carb meals during the day, supposedly, to make a long story short, it is supposed to shuttle any excess carbs to the muscle cells first, as opposed to the fat cells, so theoretically, you can eat more carbs, and not get fat off of it.


How's it working for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

So......is there a little Stewie yet?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 30, 2006)

everyone, we have a little Stewie!  Ryan John was born on Saturday morning.  He was 7lbs 8 oz and 20 inches long.  Mom and baby are doing great!  Dad is fricken exhausted!

Gonna be off and on the next couple days, but I wanted to share the good news.   

And YM, youd better keep Brooke away from him, he already found the twin girls in the nursey, so I can see he is taking after his dad already


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Congratulations, Stewart.  Good work.    Now go take a nap. You deserve it.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

AWESOME!!! Congrats my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

CONGRATS, STEW!
Hope pics come soon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

Congratulations Stewart!  Way to go Dad.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> everyone, we have a little Stewie!  Ryan John was born on Saturday morning.  He was 7lbs 8 oz and 20 inches long.  Mom and baby are doing great!  Dad is fricken exhausted!
> 
> Gonna be off and on the next couple days, but I wanted to share the good news.
> 
> And YM, youd better keep Brooke away from him, he already found the twin girls in the nursey, so I can see he is taking after his dad already



Congrats...........I already have my bats ready to beat the boys away   

Enjoy the down time with your new family


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks everyone for the warm wishes.....man, if you haven't gone through this before, you REALLY have no idea how hard it really is, but truly amazing at the same time!  Last night was his first night home and he made it a memorable one, by keeping mommy and daddy up the entire night...oh yeah, a sign of things to come....

but he is great, it is just an amazing feeling just looking at him, words cannot describe--but all you guys with kids already know....

anyway, to the important stuff, hehe....i swore i wouldn't let lack of sleep stop me from working out, and I have been true to my word.  However, the gameplan has changed a bit.  I am going with short bodypart workouts each day, and instead of going for record weights, I am just going to pick some nice, decent weights and just use the same amount each workout and just try and add reps.  I am in no way, shape or form capable of trying a ME bench press right now, and I really don't want to slack off, so I will just do what I can and that's that.  The baby comes first now (gotta get used to that one  )

Monday 10/30
chest
incline bench press
225 x 7
225 x 7
225 x 7

Flat DB Press
105 x 9
105 x 8

Dips
BW+90 x 11
BW+90 x 8


Tuesday 10/31
upper back/traps
chest supported rows
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 8

DB Rows
105 x 10
105 x 10

Pullups
BW+25 x 7
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 7

Trap Bar Shrugs
300 x 14
300 x 11
300 x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Last night was his first night home and he made it a memorable one, by keeping mommy and daddy up the entire night...oh yeah, a sign of things to come....
> 
> but he is great, it is just an amazing feeling just looking at him, words cannot describe--but all you guys with kids already know....


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I know for a fact the kids come first. Alot of things you cant do because of this! But those incline presses look pretty strong nice work Stew.

*AND CONGRATULATIONS ON THE LITTLE BOY, HE WILL BRING ALOT OF JOY TO YOUR LIFE!!!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

hey stew! You know that song by Will Smith? listen to it? (just the two of us?)
relate?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Monday 10/30
> chest
> incline bench press
> 225 x 7
> ...


 
Still nice workouts, especially considering the lack of sleep!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Why did I get the pansy one??? everyone else's is either sick or spooky, and you send me the gay ghost posse??? what's up with that TT??


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe hes trying to tell ya somethin....haha, jk


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey stew! You know that song by Will Smith? listen to it? (just the two of us?)
> relate?



oh I have big plans for him when he gets older.   Let's put it this way.  My dad is great, but my parents got divorced when I was 7, so he wasn't around except every other weekend.  I had no one to play catch with me when I got home from school, or teach me the finer points in life....so I vow to give this little guy everything I missed out on.  I can't wait till he gets old enough to take outside and play hockey with, or play football, or bodyslam his ass onto the bed...all that fun stuff.....

of course, I don't wanna rush things, they grow up too fast as it is.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Maybe hes trying to tell ya somethin....haha, jk



after taking all that time to write you that wonderful routine, this is what I get from you??? Sheesh!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

So hey who does the kid look like? I remember whenever my little girl came out she looked just like me I was in shock!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> oh I have big plans for him when he gets older. Let's put it this way. My dad is great, but my parents got divorced when I was 7, so he wasn't around except every other weekend. I had no one to play catch with me when I got home from school, or teach me the finer points in life....so I vow to give this little guy everything I missed out on. I can't wait till he gets old enough to take outside and play hockey with, or play football, or bodyslam his ass onto the bed...all that fun stuff.....
> 
> of course, I don't wanna rush things, they grow up too fast as it is.....


so..he has baby sized hocky clothes already! Yeah!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so..he has baby sized hocky clothes already! Yeah!



Yup! He's even got a stick already


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah..we know..he came with it...you got a boy....


(my friend had his first son...was braggin..."yeah..look at the package on him! Gonna drive the women nuts!)
maybe u had to be there.....I dunno.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Why did I get the pansy one??? everyone else's is either sick or spooky, and you send me the gay ghost posse??? what's up with that TT??



  Is one of these better?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah..we know..he came with it...you got a boy....
> 
> 
> (my friend had his first son...was braggin..."yeah..look at the package on him! Gonna drive the women nuts!)
> maybe u had to be there.....I dunno.



yeah, I kind of noted the same thing on my boy....I would say he is taking after his father, but it seems all little baby boys have nice packages for some reason?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Is one of these better?



the one in the middle is a good one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> ............ but it seems all little baby boys have nice packages for some reason?



 .....................You might want to re-word that statement.....


Are you getting any sleep ??   How's your wife recovering?   When are you posting a pic ??

It doesn't look like you have slowed down too much on your training.    I took a week off from lifting after the baby was born.   It's good to do once in a while..............


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> .....................You might want to re-word that statement.....




Very true, a re-wording is needed here....it seems that everyone I know who has had a boy, has said the same thing about their son's package.....is that better?

I am running on pure adrenaline now, we slept good last night, the baby actually had to be woken up to be fed and changed, as opposed to monday night when he was just up and crying for the ENTIRE night.  So I gather I actually might have gotten a good 5-6 hours last night, which isn't too bad....

And I know I should probably just give up on the training for this week, it would be a good time for that, but screw it, I can't stop, I just work around my "limitations" 

I'll post a pic when I download them off my camera...haven't done that yet


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> So hey who does the kid look like? I remember whenever my little girl came out she looked just like me I was in shock!


 
oh yeah, he is a mini me...it's scary...right down to the ears...we have the same little bends in our ears, it's the coolest thing.  At least I definitely know he's mine


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2006)

Nov 1 -- Legs/Abs

Squats (With top squat attachment--adds 10 lbs to bar weight)
235 x 12
285 x 5
325 x 3  

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 12
BW+15 x 5 --felt funny, switched to SLDL now

SLDL
225 x 8
245 x 8

Decline crunches
bw x 30
bw+25 x 10
bw+35 x 6

OK, the lack of sleep really reared its ugly head today, I felt like I was gonna drop dead after each set, I really don't feel too good anymore right now...I think a nap is in big order


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

So does your wife breast feed, or do you use formula? Of course its much easier on the guy if she breast feeds. Then she is the one to get up with the baby in the middle of the night, which is excellent. My wife definintly breast fed. Lucky me. I got sleep, but she was awefully cranky. 

BTW are you still doing westside or......?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> So does your wife breast feed?
> BTW are you still doing westside ?


 I love it! Only on IM.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

You know it....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> So does your wife breast feed, or do you use formula? Of course its much easier on the guy if she breast feeds. Then she is the one to get up with the baby in the middle of the night, which is excellent. My wife definintly breast fed. Lucky me. I got sleep, but she was awefully cranky.
> 
> BTW are you still doing westside or......?



westside is taking a back seat for now, I can't throw 100% into it right now, so it ain't worth it, I am cutting my losses....one, maybe 2 bodyparts per day, that's it for now, pyramid style, whatever I feel like.

I am doing my share of the feeding duties, I am just trying to help her as much as I can....she's good though, she is taking the night shift and I am taking the day shift, so I get to sleep a little more than her, but when he flips out in the night, I will be up too, so whatever, everyone does it right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2006)

she breastfeeds WHILE I am doing westside....how's that?


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Well as long as all is going well keep up what your doing. I told you it would be much more hectic though huh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Very true, a re-wording is needed here....it seems that everyone I know who has had a boy, has said the same thing about their son's package.....is that better?
> 
> I am running on pure adrenaline now, we slept good last night, the baby actually had to be woken up to be fed and changed, as opposed to monday night when he was just up and crying for the ENTIRE night.  So I gather I actually might have gotten a good 5-6 hours last night, which isn't too bad....
> 
> ...



You are lucky if you are getting 5-6 hours of sleep during week 1.    

Have fun!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nov 2 -- Shoulders/Tris

DB Front raise
20 x 20
30 x 12
40 x 8

DB side laterals
20 x 20
30 x 10
40 x 5 

DB Rear laterals
20 x 25
30 x 15
40 x 8

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 12
275 x 5
300 x 2

Pushdowns
3 sets increasing weight


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Kind of a boring workout huh Stew? I hate doing all kinds of laterals and things like that. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Kind of a boring workout huh Stew? I hate doing all kinds of laterals and things like that. What are your thoughts on it?



they can get tough when you do enough of them, don't doubt that...lol

i figure, I have bigger front delts from all the pressing I do, so why make the problem worse by doing overhead presses which basically stress the front delts anyway.  This way, I can get all three heads equal treatment, I think my front delts get plenty of stimulation from the incline presses, dips, close grip benches, etc.

and yes, the workout was boring until I got up to the 300 lb close grip press...that was interesting


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Damn I didnt see that.....GLOAT GLOAT....Nice....triceps are pretty damn strong!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn I didnt see that.....GLOAT GLOAT....Nice....triceps are pretty damn strong!



hey, when you got it, flaunt it


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats right. The funny thing for me right now I am not getting stuck at the top of my bench it is at the bottom. Whats up with that? What should I do for that? I figure maybe just the DB Bench?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> right now I am not getting stuck at the top of my bench it is at the bottom. Whats up with that? What should I do for that? I figure maybe just the DB Bench?



Lats and back.  Try suspended bench presses.  Start with the bar just above the chest.  Press up and then back down.  Pause.  Repeat.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

TT buddy I know all of that. I mean I do rows non-stop while on westside. I guess I was wondering if there was anything else. Thanks though Trips.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats right. The funny thing for me right now I am not getting stuck at the top of my bench it is at the bottom. Whats up with that? What should I do for that? I figure maybe just the DB Bench?


 
sure you could do more db stuff, I also hear that inclines work the bottom too, I guess thats due to the range of motion on an incline.

you can also try paused benches, bring the bar down to your chest, pause for a "1 mississippi" then explode the bar back up.  Obviously you will need to use less weight with these.

also work on your explosive speed at the bottom.  You have to get rid of the bodybuilder mentality if you want to bench big weights.  The object is not to feel the muscles working as opposed to getting the weight up as fast as possible, so throw all your bodybuilding mentality out the window.  think get the bar up as fast as possible and as forcefully as you can.

you are not trying to work the chest muscles on a 1rm bench attempt, lol


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Its very hard to throw the whole bb'ing ideal out the window. But will do.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Its very hard to throw the whole bb'ing ideal out the window. But will do.


 
i know it is....i have trouble too, but if you truly want to lift big, that's the deal.

you can do a hybrid westside/bodybuilding routine, and you can still get your 1rm up there to a real respectable number, but it wouldn't be the same as true powerlifting, IMO


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I agree I want my 365 I did like 2 years ago. Damn hurnia just slowed me down!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I agree I want my 365 I did like 2 years ago. Damn hurnia just slowed me down!



oh damn, I didn't know you had a hernia.....how did that happen?


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

I am not 100% sure. I had alot of pain doing squats and things like that. So I went to the doc and ended up just taking some time off and things actually worked out.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

nov 3

was doing some work in my basement today and felt unsatisfied with my shoulder workout from yesterday, so I did some seated overhead presses in between cutting sheetrock and other assorted chores

overhead press seated
135 x 15
185 x 8
205 x 3


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> nov 3
> 
> was doing some work in my basement today and felt unsatisfied with my shoulder workout from yesterday, so I did some seated overhead presses in between cutting sheetrock and other assorted chores
> 
> ...



Couldnt stand my post about workout looked easy huh? Fuckin perfectionist...... 

Nice overhead press....205x3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> nov 3
> 
> was doing some work in my basement today and felt unsatisfied with my shoulder workout from yesterday, so I did some seated overhead presses in between cutting sheetrock and other assorted chores
> 
> ...



Looks like the lack of sleep is taking it's toll  ........... 

How's it going ?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> nov 3
> 
> was doing some work in my basement today and felt unsatisfied with my shoulder workout from yesterday, so I did some seated overhead presses in between cutting sheetrock and other assorted chores
> 
> ...


you friggin' ANIMAL!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Couldnt stand my post about workout looked easy huh? Fuckin perfectionist......
> 
> Nice overhead press....205x3



yeah, it's all your fault you bastard


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like the lack of sleep is taking it's toll  ...........
> 
> How's it going ?



The lack of sleep is totally KILLING my numbers hehe 

we're doing good...he is being a good little boy....in fact for the past 2 nights, we actually had to wake HIM up to feed in the middle of the night....I can only pray he keeps this up


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you friggin' ANIMAL!



I figured I was already using my shoulders lifting the rock into place, then I looked over at my gym area of the basement and said, "why not?".

Of course, I have a totally messed up schedule this week, so I had a pretty good week lifting even though my sleep hasn't been so great, but we'll see what happens after next week when I go back to work if this can keep up


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

BTW I like the title under your name, NICE!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> BTW I like the title under your name, NICE!



yeah it's like daddy fricken daycare around here lately, lol


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Nothing will change other than the kid will start sleeping more. And from what my wife says its much nicer. Remember I never got up with mine because she breast fed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Stewart!  Just checking in.  See you got things under control with balancing baby and Westside


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Stewart!  Just checking in.  See you got things under control with balancing baby and Westside



ha, well things are kinda under control, just no more westside for a while, not enough sleep for that type of stuff now


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's a workout for you.   

Baby Front Squats - Hold baby in arms, tight against the chest.  
Bent Over Baby Rows - Use mixed grip to prevent baby from falling to floor.
Baby Curls - obvious.

I'm sure you can come up with more.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

I do speed bench with my oldest girl. She likes whenever I throw her almost to the ceiling.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

does mom know u do this?
(friend I used to be in the AF with...was tossing this co-worker's little daughter up in the air like that...well..he was strong..and started to toss her a littlehigher...and a little higher...the cielings were at least 12'...and I think he almost grazed her head on the ceiling...mom..FREAKED...but the little girl thought it was the greatest thing in the world..)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> (friend I used to be in the AF with...was tossing this co-worker's little daughter up in the air like that



I used to do that too when they were lighter, around 40-50 lbs or so.  Now they're pushing 85-90, so throwing them in the air won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

what...don't wanna hernia?


I play with my little neices and nephews...toss them around, spin them...oof..you get wore out....do they appreciate that??? NOOOOOO
C'mon....me again!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

Nov 4 -- lower back/bis

Trap Bar deadlifts
300 x 12
350 x 8
400 x 5

close grip Chinups
BW+25 x 10
BW+45 x 7
BW+70 x 5


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I need me a trap bar. I like doing those. Nice weights Stew.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I need me a trap bar. I like doing those. Nice weights Stew.



I think they are my favorite exercise now, I love them.  They just feel so good, hehe


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

See you haven't slowed down any!


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

They are muc easier. I wonder if they help with improving your regular deads?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> See you haven't slowed down any!



nope, I'm just picking up speed...maybe this one bodypart per day stuff might be a good change of pace for me after doing bodyparts 2 or 3 times per week for the past few months.

change is good I guess


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

that's what I prefer...the 1 bp per day...just kill that muscle and give it a week to recover...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> that's what I prefer...the 1 bp per day...just kill that muscle and give it a week to recover...



well, actually, I have structured things so that effectively, I am hitting each part twice a week, only in a sneaky fashion...hehe

chest on monday, then close grip bench for tris on thursday which also hits the chest

back on tuesday then close grip chins on saturday which also hits the back

legs on wednesday then trap bar deads on saturday which also hits low back, quads and some hams...

So yeah, I've got it all covered, I am a smart fucker


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

so...basically...you are using my workout schema...you ARE a smart fucker!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...basically...you are using my workout schema...you ARE a smart fucker!



great minds think alike


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

One bodypart a day has never worked for me.  I might be able to get away with once a week for pulls, but not for push.  In the 90s, everyone preached one bodypart a day, but everytime I tried it, I lost strength.  Twice a week for Jersey, low volume, high intensity.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I did one bodypart a day in like 2000 and hated it, felt drained and was getting little colds now and then. Never again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> One bodypart a day has never worked for me.



I'm with you there, JD.  It's OK for a deload week or similar, but not for the long haul.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2006)

well, I guess we shall see what happens...

keep in mind, I am only doing it due to the baby.  if I can do a chest only workout and it takes me 15-20 minutes, that is great, I can't do the marathon 1 1/2 hour routines right now, I am too tired!

so I figure, bang out a few sets per bodypart per day without being super high intensity, I might be able to survive the lack of sleep and still do ok with the weights....stay tuned


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

but...but....they work for me.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

nov 6 --chest

incline bench press
205 x 11
225 x 7
250 x 3 

db bench press
105 x 11
115 x 7
125 x 5

Dips
BW+100 x 10
BW+115 x 6
BW+130 x 4
BW=215

not good, not bad, just eh today.  we'll see if I improve on these numbers next week or if the lack of sleep will totally catch up with me....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> One bodypart a day has never worked for me.  I might be able to get away with once a week for pulls, but not for push.  In the 90s, everyone preached one bodypart a day, but everytime I tried it, I lost strength.  Twice a week for Jersey, *low volume, high intensity*.



*DITTO!!!*

Good lookin w/o BRother 20!!! Congrats on your guy winning yesterday too!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *DITTO!!!*
> 
> Good lookin w/o BRother 20!!! Congrats on your guy winning yesterday too!!!



Hey, I'm glad you noticed! Hehe, 2 weeks in a row now


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

Strong inclines Stewart!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Strong inclines Stewart!



why thank you, but I gotta tell you , I was personally more impressed with the DB presses...for some reason I would think that a 300+ bencher should be inclining more than 250 for 3 reps....but, my goal is reps with 275 on incline....It will come....it has to


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> incline bench press
> 250 x 3



So whatcha thinking about?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2006)

Very strong inclines Stew.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So whatcha thinking about?



thinking I should have done more?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Very strong inclines Stew.



thanks, I am not too pleased but I guess it's alright


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't forget about the lack of sleep.  That can certainly be detrimental to the workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't forget about the lack of sleep.  That can certainly be detrimental to the workout.



Get used to it for a couple weeks....................


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2006)

nov 7 -- upper back/traps

underhand barbell rows
205 x 12
225 x 9
250 x 6

DB Rows
105 x 12
115 x 8
125 x 5

Pullups
BW x 12
BW+25 x 7
BW+45 x 4

Trap Bar Shrugs
300 x 14
320 x 9
340 x 8


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

you are my hero.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you are my hero.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o BRother 20!!! Excellent #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2006)

300 x 14 on TB deads is respectable ---- Are you going for 20 next time


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 300 x 14 on TB deads is respectable ---- Are you going for 20 next time



Actually those were shrugs....   but I did hit 300 x 12 on the deads on saturday.  I am not going for 20 anytime soon, lol.....I am trying to do a pyramid with my weights, so the first set I am allowing up to 12 reps, set 2 will be 8 reps and set 3 will be 5 reps.  Just a little bit of everything I guess


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2006)

nov 8 -- legs/abs

Squats
240 x 12
285 x 7
325 x 4
it's just not getting any easier...how the hell do people squat over 400 pounds for 10 reps?

SLDL
225 x 12
250 x 8
275 x 5 PR
now maybe my flexibility isn't the greatest, but I went as far down as I could without rounding my back, so I still think this is pretty damn good

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 13
BW+35 x 8
BW+45 x 3
All weight BEHIND head....a lot tougher than in front


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

Man you dont see to many people squatting 400lbs period let alone for 10 reps. That would be pretty damned good. I want to get there myself. Its been so long since I actually squatted heavy. I am doing that tonight however! Nice sldl numbers. Did you see I went that heavy and you decided to? I am going to be doing those tonight also. I will keep your numbers in my head just as I do with bench and try to beat those. Good workout buddy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> I will keep your numbers in my head just as I do with bench and try to beat those. Good workout buddy.



You can try.........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> nov 8 -- legs/abs
> 
> Squats
> 240 x 12
> ...




Nice job......... holding the weight BEHIND your head is a LOT tougher.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> You can try.........



Gotcha on squat.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nov 9 - Push 2

Seated OH Press
145 x 12
190 x 7
205 x 4

Close Grip Bench Press
230 x 12
275 x 5
300 x 3

Floor Press
245 x 10
275 x 4
275 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Floor Press
> 245 x 10
> 275 x 4
> 275 x 5



Looks like I got me some competition on this.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Looks like I got me some competition on this.


 
Bring it on


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

I love all this competition here its good for us!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome w/o's Brother 20!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Close Grip Bench Press
> 230 x 12
> 275 x 5
> 300 x 3


You suck..   

 Maybe someday, when I grow up, I'll be able to use this weight on CGs.


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

His weights on CG are past impressive!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2006)

Nov 11 -- Pull 2

Trap Bar Deads
305 x 12
355 x 8
410 x 5

Chinups
BW+25 x 12
BW+45 x 8
BW+75 x 5

T-Bar Rows with V-handle
180 x 12
205 x 9
225 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2006)

Impressive numbers !! 

Are you still getting sleep ??   It looks like it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Impressive numbers !!
> 
> Are you still getting sleep ??   It looks like it.



Nah, I am just putting up big numbers to spite myself for the lack of sleep, hehe....common sense would say I should be taking it easy considering I am averaging maybe 5 hours a night of sleep, but I keep on pushing.

I imagine at some point I will hit the wall hard, but I am just gonna keep going till I collapse


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother 20!!! Now go get some sleep my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother 20!!! Now go get some sleep my Friend!!!



I am gonna chug a protein shake, then camp out in front of the TV and watch the Rangers game....ahhh another Saturday night spent in at home, the joys of having a newborn!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2006)

oh and for anyone who works out at home, I made a fine addition to my home gym yesterday and used it today with excellent results.  I bought a T-bar row bracket....it attaches to my squat rack and has a cylander where you slide the end of the barbell into and it locks into place and then you row row row away!  It keeps the bar stable and it was just perfect for the rows, only $40 too


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I am gonna chug a protein shake, then camp out in front of the TV and watch the Rangers game....ahhh another Saturday night spent in at home, *the joys of having a newborn*!



Isn't it the BEST though my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nov 12 -- Push 1

Incline Bench Press
205 x 12
225 x 8
250 x 4

DB Press
106 x 10
116 x 6
131 x 4
All my numbers went down on these...all I can think of is that I just bought 18 inch db handles and I know for a fact these handles weigh 6 pounds each, so maybe I overestimated the weight of my old db handles cause these new ones are definitely heavier, so maybe I might have overestimated by 3 pounds, maybe that makes up the difference in the reps 

Floor Press
245 x 10
275 x 4

Stopped here...complete waste of a workout.  didn't sleep a lick last night and I knew I had plans tomorrow night so couldn't work out tomorrow so being stubborn, I tried to workout today and it really backfired.  just had nothing in the tank today, I guess it happens


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2006)

Shit happens............Just hit hard on Tuesday


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

You've been crankin' them out, my friend...nice #'S!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah, I'm tired


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

you should be! 
you are putting up 130's on DB'S! WHEW! no spotter?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, I'm tired



Did you take any time off from work?  You know, just to get some sleep.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> You've been crankin' them out, my friend...nice #'S!



  I missed that ................


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you should be!
> you are putting up 130's on DB'S! WHEW! no spotter?????


 
yeah, it was fun, hehe....I don't need a spotter on dbs, you figure in the worst case you just dump the weight on the floor.  The hardest part about it is I have to use homemade dbs, and now with the 18 inch handles, you should see these things!  4 25s, 2 10s, 2 2 1/2s and the bar, these things are a sight to behold!

but the funny thing is, the set of 4 with the 130s felt a lot better than any of the other sets.  I really like the 4-6 rep range, I think I am just gonna use that exclusively for a while, I hate going to 12 reps and even 8 is becoming a pain in the ass.  I can just really put a lot of focus onto my heavy sets than the higher rep sets, and I like using that focus


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Did you take any time off from work? You know, just to get some sleep.


 
I was off for 2 weeks, but unfortunately today is my first day back and it sucks.

At least when I was home I could take naps and just crash on the couch and take it easy.  It sucks already being back at work


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

For lack of sleep, your #'s are Fantastic imo!!! I can't even imagine what they would be if you where well rested!!! Hows the little one???


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nov 13 -- 

*NEW PROTOCOL*
8 x 3 for all exercises, 90 sec rest between sets.  3 minutes rest between exercises.  goal is to get all 8 sets of 3, when completed, up the weight. 
Reasons:
1.  Avoid failure as much as possible
2.  Still use heavy weight
3.  Get more total volume
4.  Decrease rest periods for a hypertrophy effect
5.  Much better mental focus on 3 rep sets than higher rep sets

Tentative Plan:
Push 1
Incline bench press
Flat DB Press
Floor Press

Pull 1
Chest Supported Rows
Pullups
DB Rows

Legs/Abs
Squats
SLDL
Crunches

Push 2
OH Press
Dips
Close grip bench press

Pull 2
Trap Bar Deads
Chinups
T-Bar Rows


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

nov 13 -- push 1 repeat w/new protocol

incline bench press
245 -- 8 sets of 3 -->increase next time

Flat db press
131 -- 6 sets of 3 -->keep next time
Can I add 6 db deadlifts to this as well!  thats 260 lb deadlifts to get the dbs into position, like speed pulls, lol

Floor Press
275 -- 5 sets of 3 -->keep next time

Wow, fun workout considering I repeated the same workout, I know that was completely moronic, but fun nevertheless.  I have to see how the rest of the week goes, but the sets of 3 were great...I lifted real heavy, got a great pump, and best of all, I wasn't exhausted at the end


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah...I liked feeling the BIG DB's in my hand....but have to be careful w/ my shoulder...if move just a little off track..and dam..that kills my shoulder.

Sounds like you are doing a modified 'German Volume Training' technique:
10 sets of 10 at same weight. Thinking I am gonna do that around February. (only one exercise per body part per day, 1 BP per day)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Yeah...I liked feeling the BIG DB's in my hand....but have to be careful w/ my shoulder...if move just a little off track..and dam..that kills my shoulder.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing a modified 'German Volume Training' technique:
> 10 sets of 10 at same weight. Thinking I am gonna do that around February. (only one exercise per body part per day, 1 BP per day)


 
Well, GVT doesn't allow you to use heavy weight, and that's the difference. I think GVT would be ultimately really boring, I mean getting through the 8 sets can be kind of boring, I can't imagine doing 10 sets of 10 reps. And take the incline presses I did today...if I tried GVT with that, I would have been lucky to use 185 pounds....I liked using 245 better ...and the dbs? forget it...85 tops


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

Archangel said:


> For lack of sleep, your #'s are Fantastic imo!!! I can't even imagine what they would be if you where well rested!!! Hows the little one???


 
Little one is doing great, we're all doing great except for the sleep thing!  He is soooooooooo cute....when he sleeps


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah...I know...I also go to 8, as I get bored of repping..just a shock to the muscles.


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

I tried GVT a few years ago and hated it. Never again.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> I tried GVT a few years ago and hated it. Never again.


 
I repeat, this IS NOT, repeat IS NOT like GVT at all!  This is purely a strength protocol, and I am hoping that by using shorter rest periods, the cumulative effect will produce some hypertrophy.

By using 3 rep sets, it allows me to lift very heavy weight, while not reaching failure, and doing it alot, so we'll see what happens.  I have done 10x3 in the past on certain exercises, but never based my whole routine around it, but then again, I never did a routine with strictly compound movements before either, so we'll see how it goes.

All I can say is my workout last night felt like I accomplished something, and I noticed a big difference by not going to failure.  I wasn't wiped at the end.  I was sweating my ass off and huffing and puffing between sets and all, but it felt like just good hard work as opposed to exhaustion.  It's only one workout, but if the others go like this, I think this will be a big key to get the strength gains going up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2006)

nov 14 -- pull 1

Chest supported rows
*180* -- 8 sets of 3 --> inc next time

Pullups
*BW+35* -- 7 sets of 3 -->Switch to lap pulldowns next week...this hurt my elbow and shoulder for some reason and I don't like it 

DB Rows
*131* -- 8 sets of 3 -->inc next time


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

8 sets of 3 on rows? Thats kinda wierd, but I like it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2006)

I think Stewart is trying to teach his kid to count and doesn't want to rush things.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2006)

NICE pullups!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nov 17

* Close Grip Bench Press*
135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
* 300 x 1
320 x 1*
* 340 x 1 PR! *
* 305 x 3 
305 x 3*

* Chinups
BW+45 x 6
BW+45 x 6
BW+45 x 6

DB Bench
131 x 6
131 x 5
131 x 4


Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 5

Side laterals
30 x 12 
30 x 10*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> * Close Grip Bench Press*
> * 340 x 1 PR! *


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Piss off with your close grip bench, you fuckin beast!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

WOW, INCREDIBLE #'s my Friend, Great w/o!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Piss off with your close grip bench, you fuckin beast!





I've gotta be better than you on SOMETHING right??


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> WOW, INCREDIBLE #'s my Friend, Great w/o!!!



thanks Arch! Hows everything goin with you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



*takes a bow*

thank you, thank you


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Well you are doing a fine job of it sir.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

eh, I got lucky today, I had a great workout.  the true test will be (of course if I keep this plan up) next time I try this exercise to see if I can do 350 or 360 even.  then I will pleased and know it wasn't a fluke


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Dude 360 would be fuckin awesome. What in the hell are you benching now then?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2006)

Awesome CG's Stew.  Damn.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Dude 360 would be fuckin awesome. What in the hell are you benching now then?


 
I have no idea...I haven't flat bench maxed out in a long time.  It really hurts my shoulders to flat bench maxing out.  I don't know if I am even gonna really do it again, unless I decide to try a PL competition some point in the future.

Unless that happens, there are a lot more productive exercises I can do that won't kill my shoulders.  these close grips felt great, no pain whatsoever.  

Now, before anyone thinks that I did these with my hands like 5 inches apart, I want to clarify that my definition of "close grip" is my hands about 12-15 inches apart on the bar.  My pinky is about 2 inches or so from the rings and my index fingers are about an inch away from the smooth part of my bar.  Other bars may be different, but it averages 12-15 inches.  to put it into context, my regular bench press grip is about 27-30 inches wide, so it's about half of that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome CG's Stew. Damn.


 
Muchas gracias JD


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

I see I see. Well its more than I can regular bench, so nice work. Fuckin studly.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> I see I see. Well its more than I can regular bench, so nice work. Fuckin studly.


 

yeah, but the problem is you'll be passing me very shortly...you have youth and enthusiam on your side, and I have a newborn in the house....not a very good combination for me to continue to top you


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha Stew. It is going to take a ton of work to get there! I have to girls as well, so they are also a handful. But not as bad as a newborn!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2006)

Everythings well, thanks for askin!!! Hope your weekend is goin GREAT!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nov 19 -- ME LOWER

Conventional Deadlifts
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
Add belt
425 x 1 PR!

PL Squats
295 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 5
went with a wide stance, gripped the bar out by the collars, placed it a little lower on my traps and viola, a LOT better for my back.  Dare I say they were almost TOO EASY at this weight 

Glute-Ham Raise
BW x 12
BW x 10
BW x 10

Side Laterals
30 x 12
30 x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Nov 19 -- ME LOWER
> 
> Conventional Deadlifts
> 425 x 1 PR!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
Thanks TT....

I noticed you mentioned how you have "trouble" with squatting.  What does your stance look like when you squat?  I would say that I have problems squatting as well, and today I conciously tried to take a wider foot stance, as wide as was comfortable for me, and the movement was completely different.  It makes me see how powerlifters can squat so much weight, not that I am even in their league yet, but the difference between the stance I took today and the one I tried the other day was night and day.  My lower back felt great on these today....definitely less direct involvement and that's a good thing....only bad thing is that you get less quad involvement with the wide stance, so it's a trade off....do you want big numbers or big quads? lol

try the wide stance next time you squat and let me know what you think.  I am only saying this cause it was THAT much of a difference....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

was sup, Stew!
I just come in here to see how someone moves the big weights...and I see I am not disappointed.


ok..if wider stance isn't quads...what does it hit more?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I noticed you mentioned how you have "trouble" with squatting.  What does your stance look like when you squat?  I would say that I have problems squatting as well, and today I conciously tried to take a wider foot stance, as wide as was comfortable for me, and the movement was completely different.



My feet are slightly wider than shoulder width and pointing slightly out.  When you went wider, were you still going all the way down or just to parallel?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was sup, Stew!
> I just come in here to see how someone moves the big weights...and I see I am not disappointed.
> 
> 
> ok..if wider stance isn't quads...what does it hit more?



it hits the posterior chain more...hamstrings, hips, glutes, as opposed to quads.  You need to really sit BACK more than sit DOWN when you open up your stance.  Those muscles have more potential to lift heavier, which is why you never see powerlifters squat with a narrow stance.

Here is something a friend of mine who trains with REAL powerlifters told me once....the muscles on the front of the body are the pretty muscles (chest, biceps, quads), but the muscles on the back of the body (traps, back, glutes, hams) are where the power lies.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> My feet are slightly wider than shoulder width and pointing slightly out.  When you went wider, were you still going all the way down or just to parallel?



well, when you open the stance, you really lose some depth, so the squats were to parallel or an inch or 2 below.  But, it's worth it to try if you are having issues with your current stance.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

sounds good.
how's the family?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Here is something a friend of mine who trains with REAL powerlifters told me once....the muscles on the front of the body are the pretty muscles (chest, biceps, quads), but the muscles on the back of the body (traps, back, glutes, hams) are where the power lies.


 

funny...I always thought that the glutes were the prettiest of all


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Glutes are the prettiest on a beautiful female.....so yes you are right....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother 20!!! I use a wide stance due to my hips and knees not liking a narrow one much, LOL!!! I shake it up every now and then though just to keep 'em guessin and hopefully growin!!! Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nov 21 -- ME Upper 2

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
345 x 1
355 x miss 
Tied my all time best for bench without really training it lately, so I guess it's an OK day.  We'll get that 355 next time 

Pullups
BW x 11
BW x 10
BW x 9

Dips
BW+90 x 10
BW+90 x 9
BW+90 x 8

T-Bar Rows with V-Handle
4 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
4 plates x 10

Incline bench press
225 x 8
225 x 7


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2006)

nice...looks like u will earn your T-Day dinner!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> nice...looks like u will earn your T-Day dinner!


 
well, I definitely earned my dinner tonight, I was fricken starving!  3 hamburgers, and 4 potato croquettes and I am still hungry....damn!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2006)

I think...I am gonna have a salad...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think...I am gonna have a salad...


 
A salad? You wuss


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Tied my all time best for bench without really training it lately, so I guess it's an OK day.



So if you really trained for it, do you think you could get 405?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think...I am gonna have a salad...



That's a good start.  Now what's the rest of it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So if you really trained for it, do you think you could get 405?


 
I want to say yes of course, but who knows....If I manage to do the same routine next week and if I can make that 355, then I will be more positive about it, but man, that 355 wouldnt budge today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I want to say yes of course, but who knows....If I manage to do the same routine next week and if I can make that 355, then I will be more positive about it, but man, that 355 wouldnt budge today.



You can do it!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2006)

You CAN do it!  It might take a month, it might take two years, but you CAN do it Stew.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Here is something a friend of mine who trains with REAL powerlifters told me once....the muscles on the front of the body are the pretty muscles (chest, biceps, quads), but the muscles on the back of the body (traps, back, glutes, hams) are where the power lies.


That is basically what Louie Simmons (Westside Barbell) said.  True strength comes from the back of the body.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother 20, hope your Thanksgiving is a Special one my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Nov 22 -- ME Squat

PL Squats
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1 PR!
375 x 1 PR!
385 x 1 PR! 
Almost killed myself racking the weight on the 375 one.  My rack at home has I guess they are called "J hooks" and I almost couldn't get the bar over the lip on the right side, so out came the trusty old Sawzall and off with the lips and the 385 was a thing of beauty.
OK, so now I validate the powerlifting style squat.  If I tried the olympic squat or "regular" squat on these, I would be dead right now, or crippled.  Of course these only went to parallel, but I am tuning up in case I decide to do a PL meet next year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSxIs8W6-hQ

SLDL
245 x 10
245 x 8

1 arm tricep pushdowns
2 x 10
don't know the weight on my home pulldown machine, oh well, who cares, did it for a quick pump

DB Curls
50 x 10
50 x 8

Side Laterals
30 x 12
30 x 12

Face Pulls
125 x 10
125 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Nov 22 -- ME Squat
> 
> PL Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...


so..if I read that right: Sawzal is a saw in non-Jersey speak? (I had to read that a couple times THEN! Understood what you were saying...

Nice weights!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Sawzall


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

tools = big boy toys....I want one...have absoloutely 0 need for one..but I want one....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

It's an awesome tool.  Lots of uses.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah, you need one, it's the coolest!  Just use it on anything for fun....cut lead pipes or something, then cut down a tree branch, then cut down a fence, it's all good


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

...hhhmm...my HOA may not share that same point of view....it's a new fence...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Of course these only went to parallel, but I am tuning up in case I decide to do a PL meet next year
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSxIs8W6-hQ


As usual, awesome workout Stewart.

Not to piss in your oats, but that squat was not to parallel.  The top of your thighs need to hit or break parallel to be a good lift in powerlifting.

Here is a great link Fufu provided to a recent IPF competition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6qOrtm3O6w&mode=related&search=


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> As usual, awesome workout Stewart.
> 
> Not to piss in your oats, but that squat was not to parallel.  The top of your thighs need to hit or break parallel to be a good lift in powerlifting.
> 
> ...





Thanks for pointing that out, I kind of questioned it myself after watching it a few times.  I think I felt a little nervous at handling that much weight for the first time ever, but now that I kind of know what to expect, I should do better the next time.

What would you say about 1 or 2 more inches would do it right?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o BRother 20!!! How did that feel, more importantly, how do you feel now??? Love the videos, I'm gonna have to try that sometime!!! Hope your Thanksgiving was PERFECT!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

You might enjoy reading this.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nov 24 -- ME Upper 1

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2
*355 x 1 PR!
*Awesome!  15 pounds over my close grips from last time!  I even may have had another 5 or 10 pounds in me, but why push it, I have't been feeling 100% lately anyway, so we'll get that 365 next week   Am I the only schmuck out there who can press more close grip than regular style? 

Chinups
BW+50 x 7
BW+50 x 7
BW+50 x 7

Flat DB Press
131 x 6
131 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
4 plates x 7
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 6

Seated Overhead Press
155 x 12
155 x 10


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

Massive I say, massive. Yes I do think you are the only shumuck that close grips more than regular.

Nice DB presses as well. Did ya eat alot yesterday?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Massive I say, massive. Yes I do think you are the only shumuck that close grips more than regular.
> 
> Nice DB presses as well. Did ya eat alot yesterday?



oh yeah I ate a lot yesterday, I am afraid to weigh myself, hehe, but in retrospect, it probably contributed to the workout today.

I don't really want to kill myself on the accessory stuff, but I just bought 18 inch db handles, so I had to make use of them.  I could fit up to 125 on my old handles, so if I was going to use the new ones, I figured I would really just use them, hehe.  They are harder to pick up off the ground and get into place than to actually press them, lol.

And thanks for calling me a schmuck asswipe .  I think the groove I use for close grips might just be the optimal groove for my mechanics, who knows, and the regular flat bench is just no good....or I have a weakness somewhere in there, I wouldn't have thought it was my pecs doing 130lb db presses, and I wouldn't have thought it was my shoulders doing over 200 lb shoulder presses, so who the hell knows?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I kind of questioned it myself after watching it a few times. I think I felt a little nervous at handling that much weight for the first time ever, but now that I kind of know what to expect, I should do better the next time.
> 
> What would you say about 1 or 2 more inches would do it right?


Wasn't trying to 'rat you out' . You referred to a possible PL meet, and I just wanted to make sure you understood what is considered parallel. It's amazing how many people don't. I had a guy several months ago try to tell me only the bottom of the thighs have to be parallel to the floor  .

Yeah, you were real close and you got some balls to squat that heavy alone!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

How's the little one?

Are you getting any sleep ???


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You referred to a possible PL meet, and I just wanted to make sure you understood what is considered parallel. It's amazing how many people don't. I had a guy several months ago try to tell me* only the bottom of the thighs have to be parallel to the floor*  .



If that were the case, then it would advantageous to have very fat thighs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the little one?
> 
> Are you getting any sleep ???


 
oh the little one is great, the sleep, not so great, haha, but I guess everyone goes through it right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> oh the little one is great, the sleep, not so great, haha, but I guess everyone goes through it right?



You're right.........I was up at 2:30AM then again at 6AM today


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nov 26 -- ME DL

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
385 x 1
*435 x 1 PR
450 x 1 PR
*Got greedy after the 435, the 450 was very tough.  I didn't like my mechanics on it, I felt like I had too much back going on in there halfway up, hopefully I didn't mess up my back.  The 435 felt like I had good mechanics, although I tried it double overhand and I ALMOST lost grip, so the 450 I went mixed, but no belt on either, just chalk.  Next week is my last week of the deadlift before I switch exercises, I will be happy to get 460, anything higher will be a bonus.  Will post a video later.

Squats
315 x 6
315 x 5
315 x 5

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 12
320 x 12

Side Laterals
30 x 12

Pulldowns to Chin
125 x 12
125 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2006)

450 deadlift video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLuSeTxzoqs


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Nov 26 -- ME DL
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 8
> ...



  You blasted right through that PR.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You blasted right through that PR.



hey, we're in a competition right?? hehe, gotta push it a little bit now


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey schmuck! er..I mean Stew! 
450 deads?????? ok..I was kinda pleased w/ my self from Saturday's workout...but not now...thanks.... 


Some nice workouts!
355 on...close grip....oi! That's friggin AWESOME!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey schmuck! er..I mean Stew!
> 450 deads?????? ok..I was kinda pleased w/ my self from Saturday's workout...but not now...thanks....
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, not too bad for a schmuck eh??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

Awesome 450 dawg.  Came up very smooth.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome 450 dawg.  Came up very smooth.



must not have been that smooth, since my back is feeling a little achy today....see I knew in the back of my head not to do the 450 after already doing the 435, but then that little guy on my shoulder made me do it....I fuckin hate that guy 

I think I am either gonna switch to sumo next time or go to the trap bar, assuming of course I didn't royally screw up my back and this gets better by next time.  I think I am more built for sumo, as evidenced by my proficiency at squatting with a wide stance as opposed to narrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

450!!!   AWESOME!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> must not have been that smooth, since my back is feeling a little achy today....see I knew in the back of my head not to do the 450 after already doing the 435, but then that little guy on my shoulder made me do it....I fuckin hate that guy
> 
> I think I am either gonna switch to sumo next time or go to the trap bar, assuming of course I didn't royally screw up my back and this gets better by next time. I think I am more built for sumo, as evidenced by my proficiency at squatting with a wide stance as opposed to narrow.


then again...that little guy is the one who pushes you thru barriers and gives you the mental HELL YEAH!!!! after you've done it!  

Was'sup, mi amigo!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nov 28  DE Upper

Did everything at 65% of what I normally do, even rep sets on the ME day for a break.

Bench Press (pinkies on rings)
275 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 2
225 x 13
225 x 10
225 x 11
Going to designate pinkies on the rings as my normal bench press grip, cause there is no point in doing close grips and wide grips in the same week, they are too similar, plus the wide grip hurts my shoulders, I am fine with close grips.

Chest Supported Rows
120 x 15
120 x 13
120 x 12

Close Grip 2 board press (index finger on smooth part of bar)
245 x 10

Shut it down after that set, I felt like crap today and the workout reflected it.  whatever, bad day I guess


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

You and your enormous close grip presses!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah....that looked like a crap workout...<cough, cough> FREAK! <Cough...>


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2006)

Nov 30-- Full Body

Squats
315 x 8

Bench Press
315 x 3

Pullups
BW+25 x 9

Dips
BW+100 x 10

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 7
180 x 6

Seated Overhead Press
185 x 9

EZ Bar Curls
130 x 6

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 15

Something has come up and I might not have a lot of time to work out for a few weeks, so I thought I would try my hand at the short, intense fullbody workout thing for 3 times a week.  Finished the workout in 45 min, my westside workouts take about an hour and a half.

unfortunately, I may have to pull out of the race to 500 for a little while 

I still plan to kick some ass, just on a "smaller" scale


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

hey brotha...hope it isn't anything too serious?
That's some serious weight you moved....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey brotha...hope it isn't anything too serious?
> That's some serious weight you moved....


 
no nothing serious, just a little bit of side work, house work and baby work, so I have to really budget my time for working out now, and I thought the full body, one set stuff would be quick and painful  

My plan for this is to just use the same weights week to week and work on upping the reps, to a point, you know I don't wanna be doing sets of 20 or anything, but it will be nice to squat 315 x 20 some day or bench 315 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

gotcha...
<takes notes...and rubs hands in evil way...to contemplate closing the strength gap between the two friends..>
muhahahahaaa.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> gotcha...
> <takes notes...and rubs hands in evil way...to contemplate closing the strength gap between the two friends..>
> muhahahahaaa.....



in the immortal words of anakin skywalker....

"you will try...."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

in the immortal words of master Yoda:
Do or do not, there is no try.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2006)

in the immortal words of the Emporer...

"So be it........Burner!"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

he mentioned my name?
really?


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

So you get me all hyped about this competition we are going to have and then you are already done, I tell ya what...

I understand however, I have 2 little ones of my own. Not to mention you catch alot of flack from the wife about not getting any help around the house. Total body is probably what is best for you right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

I just need to get to the gym..yeah...THAT would be what's best for me right now...

so...stew can still do it...but not same work out...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2006)

tis true....i can still get that 500 dead, just might be a little bit different road to get there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice FB workout    Big weights!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

I thought you might like it 

I really wish my basement ceiling was higher, that way I could add some more variety, like standing overhead stuff, but I will just work with what I have for now....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I thought you might like it
> 
> I really wish my basement ceiling was higher, that way I could add some more variety, like standing overhead stuff, but I will just work with what I have for now....



You could always sit on a Swiss Ball to do overhead stuff (and still get a good core workout )


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You could always sit on a Swiss Ball to do overhead stuff (and still get a good core workout )



nah, you know me, I always like to lift the heavy stuff, and I wouldn't be able to on the ball


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

here is baby R:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> nah, you know me, I always like to lift the heavy stuff, and I wouldn't be able to on the ball



It's a good change of pace


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> here is baby R:



How much does Baby R weigh?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> How much does Baby R weigh?



As of the day before Thanksgiving, he was 9lbs 9 oz, but I am sure he is over 10 by now...he has quite the appetite, even if it is only formula for now


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> here is baby R:




Cute kid, but are you training him to be a fighter?  It looks like he's about to punch someone.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Cute kid, but are you training him to be a fighter? It looks like he's about to punch someone.


 
He's already clocked me in the face a couple of times, might not be a bad idea...


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Cute kiddo Stew, I bet he is a little monster like poppa.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

My wife let out a big AWWWWWWWWWWWW when she saw your little guy.

He does look a little bit like Ray "Boom Boom" Mancini...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dec 2 -- Full Body

BW= 217.5

Trap Bar Shrugs
400 x 7
500 x 1     I WIN!! 
Damn that was tough, but thank God that's out of the way, no I can go back to lifting "sensible" weights once again, 
once again, the evidence:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vObJPHU5OCo

DB Bench Press
131 x 6
Tried these without warming up first, I thought the dead warmed me up enough.  Probably a dumb idea, they just didn't feel very good, next time will warm up my chest properly and hopefully get more reps

Chinups
BW+75 x 6 
Gotta be a PR for this weight

Close Grip Floor Press
275 x 9

DB rows
131 x 7
131 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
80 x 9

Seated DB Curls
50 x 8
Damn these are so much tougher sitting down....Or, maybe I am just exhausted from the rest of the workout? 

DB Shrugs
131 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2006)

You dirty son of a bitch!!   You knew I was going to get this week  

J/K   Nice work


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Dec 2 -- Full Body
> 
> BW= 217.5
> 
> ...



How do we know it's you?  

Great lift, Stewart.    It looked like you could have done more.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You dirty son of a bitch!! You knew I was going to get this week
> 
> J/K Nice work


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> How do we know it's you?
> 
> Great lift, Stewart.  It looked like you could have done more.


 

nope, there was no more in me after that.  did you see how slow that went up??  I knew I had it once I got it off the ground, but damn, it was really tough.  It was fun though holding 500 pounds in my hands for a few seconds, that was cool.  Probably could have held it even longer, but at that point, I just wanted a put it down and lay down on the floor for a few minutes...

the good news is that I don't have to bust my ass off anymore, since I already got my 500    Now you guys just have to join me in the 500 club   and I can go back to lifting a more "manageable" 400 pounds, hehe


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Dec 2 -- Full Body
> 
> BW= 217.5
> 
> ...


 
I just realized I wrote "trap bar shrugs" for the first exercise....umm yeah, those are actually deadlifts there    Silly me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2006)

Great lift Stewart!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats on the trap bar dead pr. What is your pr with the straight bar?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

oooh! and on video!

500 already?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> oooh! and on video!
> 
> 500 already?????



So much for an exciting competition.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I need to buy me a trap bar. I love doing those. Besides I want into the next one whenever we go for 600!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

600?  That's a loooooong way off.  The best I've ever hit was 515.  Right now I'll be happy to get back to that number.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I dont have the slightest where I would be on a trap bar.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Congrats on the trap bar dead pr. What is your pr with the straight bar?


 
that would be the 450 I pulled last week.  No way I am doing 500 on a straight bar however, that would be a ways off....the trap bar is easier to lift, there is no doubt about it, so if you look at it from my experience, the trap bar gave me 50 extra pounds.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya I knew the trap was easier I just wasnt sure what the poundage difference would be.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So much for an exciting competition.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Dec 4 -- Full Body

Squats (parallel)
315 x 10

Bench Press
315 x  4 

Pullups
BW+30 x 8

Dips 
BW+115 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 8
180 x 7

Seated Overhead Press
195 x 7

Hammer Curls
50 x 10

Trap Bar Shrugs
340 x 10


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Such a massive bench, I am jelous!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

FB workouts are looking good


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

so...Archie syle..and knocked it out in...12 minutes?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> FB workouts are looking good


 
when the master himself says they look good, that is quite the compliment


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Such a massive bench, I am jelous!


 
oh stop, 315 x 4 is nothing to be jealous about....now if I make it to 10 reps, then that is something to be jealous of, hehe....I only got a one rep increase from last time, it is not moving up as fast as I would like, but then again, it IS 315 pounds


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...Archie syle..and knocked it out in...12 minutes?


 
yeah, times that by about 4 and you get the idea    I like to take my time, Archie can keep his 12 minute workouts!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, times that by about 4 and you get the idea  I like to take my time, Archie can keep his 12 minute workouts!


what...were you watching Oprah? 48 mins? Don't make me get Billie in here...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> what...were you watching Oprah? 48 mins? Don't make me get Billie in here...


 
would that be such a bad thing???  The Billie thing anyway


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah...that wouldn't really be much of a punishment...

ok....need I send John H. over?


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

315 for 4 is more than I, so yes good enough reason for me to be jelous.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...that wouldn't really be much of a punishment...
> 
> ok....need I send John H. over?


 
In the words of the immortal Geico caveman, "Not Cool!"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

but...truley and honestly a motivational factor!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> but...truley and honestly a motivational factor!


 
Oh you got that right,,,,next workout will be done in 15 minutes tops!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

there ya go! Unleash the beast!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)

Dec 6 -- Full Body

sumo deadlifts
315 x 10

Flat DB Press
131 x 7

Chinups
BW+75 x 7

Floor Press
285 x 8

DB Rows
131 x 10

Barbell Rows (Underhand grip)
245 x 10

Upright Rows
130 x 10

barbell Shrugs
275 x 11


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice chins


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2006)

What he said!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice chins


 
"I learned it from you, I learned it from watching you!"  

--Friends don't let friends chin massive weight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> "I learned it from you, I learned it from watching you!"
> 
> --Friends don't let friends chin massive weight




LOL - Good one  (I like that commercial)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

OUTSTANDING w/o's in here BRother 20!!! I honestly think you had another rep with that Dead my Friend, awesome display!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> OUTSTANDING w/o's in here BRother 20!!! I honestly think you had another rep with that Dead my Friend, awesome display!!!


 
thanks Archie!  I don't know about that extra rep, hehe, besides, I hit my 500, and won the "competition", so there was no need to show off and do 2....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


>



I'll hold him down.  You use the club.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I'll hold him down.  You use the club.



   LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh my, kinda brings a new meaning to the term "Clubbin", LOL I just crack myself up!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Dec 8 -- Full Body

Squats (to parallel)
325 x 6
super tough today

Bench Press
315 x 5
Faught like hell for that 5th rep, damn bar was NOT going back down!

Pullups
BW+30 x 9
struggle....

Dips
BW+115 x 9

Chest Supported Rows
4 plates x 9.5

Barbell T-Bar Rows with V Handle
4 plates + 25 x 10
Sick isometric on the lower back with these...

Seated Overhead Press
195 x 8

Trap Bar Shrugs
350 x 12

Well, definitely time to take the weekend off, very sluggish workout tonight and very tired, I'm surprised I made it through.  I have been going 1 on 1 off for a few weeks now, I think it's time to add the extra day and take the weekends off, my weights right now are too heavy to keep this up....


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Damn awesome workout. Numbers are still good. But yeah that extra day maybe needed.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2006)

Take the weekend off ........You deserve it after that workout


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Take the weekend off ........You deserve it after that workout


 
I'm glad you think so!

Plus, I think I HAVE to at this point anyway....I went out tonight and got a new tattoo on my left arm, I got my baby's name on my arm, on the inside of my upper arm, so I think working out is out anyway, at least for the weekend, so I might have done myself a favor, hehe


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn awesome workout. Numbers are still good. But yeah that extra day maybe needed.


 
Thanks man!  I've got a ways to go to match your squat numbers though, those are just plain sick.  I would love to see what repping 375 actually looks like, hehe, the most I have ever seen in person is my own squatting!  I don't think I ever saw anyone at the gym do any more than about 275 for reps.

it's sad how so many people don't do legs


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Ya your not kidding. For the first 4 or 5 years I skipped alot of leg work. But I skip the upper work before I do the lower now. My squatting has come along nicely. But whats even more impressive imo is your huge bench!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Bench Press
> 315 x 5
> Faught like hell for that 5th rep, damn bar was NOT going back down!


THAT'S what I like to hear!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

those squats are looking great!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dec 11 -- 5x5

Squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Bench Press
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
105 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 5
150 x 5
165 x 5

Was happy with the 1 set workouts and lifting heavy weights, but I realized my work capacity turned to shit by doing this.  So, I decided to get a more volume based workout by using the 5x5.  I really, really really wanna make it though an entire cycle of it, but the weights at the end are daunting, plus I don't have a good reputation for sticking with things for too long, hehe, so we'll see.  For example, the spreadsheet calls for 363 pounds for 5x5 for squats in week 4.  Yeah, OK, my best squat set to date is 325 x 6 and this is 40 pounds more and 4 more sets....so you see my anxiety there


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> those squats are looking great!



I think we'd all be more interested in how great looking your squats probably are


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's see a pic of the new ink !! 



I'll give you until week 2 before you switch programs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I think we'd all be more interested in how great looking your squats probably are


you sir, are a wise man...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Let's see a pic of the new ink !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you until week 2 before you switch programs



That's being generous 

I'll try to post a pic later...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Fantastic w/o's in here BRother 20, Definatly post a pic of your new ink!!! More volume huh??? I would say you accomplished that, looking strong!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 11, 2006)

ok here is the new ink....it's inside of my left arm for reference....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

That is Tight, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

How'd that feel ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dec 13 -- 5x5

Trap Bar Deads
355 x 5
355 x 5
355 x 5
355 x 5

Dips
BW+115 x 5
BW+115 x 5
BW+115 x 5
BW+115 x 5

Pullups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5

Overhead Press
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

Upright Rows
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5

Workout time: Too long....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow..................

How's your arm?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Wow..................
> 
> How's your arm?


 

yeah, wow is right...from one set per exercise to this, lol....quite a difference  

Arm is doing good!  I strongly advise anyone who wants a tattoo on the inside of their arm to REALLY want it there, cause it was not fun getting it!  Hurt a bit more than my others on the outsides of my arms, but after a while, you just get numb to it and it doesn't bother you anymore.

the worst part was we stopped before we finished the R cause I wanted to change something, and the artist redrew it on me, and it took about 15 minutes, so that break just killed me, cause when she started again, it was like OUCH!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, wow is right...from one set per exercise to this, lol....quite a difference
> 
> Arm is doing good!  I strongly advise anyone who wants a tattoo on the inside of their arm to REALLY want it there, cause it was not fun getting it!  Hurt a bit more than my others on the outsides of my arms, but after a while, you just get numb to it and it doesn't bother you anymore.
> 
> the worst part was we stopped before we finished the R cause I wanted to change something, and the artist redrew it on me, and it took about 15 minutes, so that break just killed me, cause when she started again, it was like OUCH!



But it looks good


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> But it looks good


 
thanks, I like it 

and the best part is that it can be completely hidden from sight should I need it to be...you can't really see it unless I lift my arm up or out, so it's perfect for work when the weather is warm 

now the only problem is that if we have another kid, I'll need to get their name on my other arm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> thanks, I like it
> 
> and the best part is that it can be completely hidden from sight should I need it to be...you can't really see it unless I lift my arm up or out, so it's perfect for work when the weather is warm
> 
> now the only problem is that if we have another kid, I'll need to get their name on my other arm



You definitely do !!    I was planning on getting the name I picked out for my son on my arm - but I had a girl - so I need a new design.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You definitely do !! I was planning on getting the name I picked out for my son on my arm - but I had a girl - so I need a new design.


 
i just think there is nothing more awesome than getting a tattoo of your kid's name on your body.  The ONLY name one should ever get on their body!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> now the only problem is that if we have another kid, I'll need to get their name on my other arm



Then there's the possibility of twins.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

I was gonna say triplets...but Trips...ya beat me to it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

i can barely handle one....kill me if that happens!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

naw...doubt that...you'd adjust...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 15, 2006)

Dec 15 -- 5x5

* Squats
315 x 5**
*Note:  I am changing the ramped up sets thing or the 1x5 thing to just one set of 5.  I am not doing 4 progessively heavier sets first, just a couple of warmups and then the max set of 5.  I figure I have a better chance of getting this top set if I don't tire myself out with 4 sets beforehand, plus with all the volume on this workout, I need any breaks I can get

* Bench Press
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5*

* Pendlay Rows*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5*
*These ROCK! I recommend them to anyone looking for a better alternative to the standard barbell row.  I can put a link to a description if anyone wants it, but you basically bend to 90 degrees and row the weight OF THE GROUND, then deload it between each rep on the ground (kind of like deadlifts for reps)  A lot less stress on the lower back than holding the bent position for the duration of the set.  They are power rows as you accelerate the bar to your chest on each rep....not a jerky motion, it should be smooth, but you put constant acceleration on the bar.  Try them you guys will love em


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice dips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> * Pendlay Rows*
> 225 x 5
> 225 x 5
> 225 x 5
> ...



How is it that there is less stress on the back?  It seems to me that bending over at a 90 degree angle puts more stress on the lower back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice dips!


 
thanks fufu   i am not looking forward to week 3 of this program however, it calls for 4x5 with BW+135


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> How is it that there is less stress on the back? It seems to me that bending over at a 90 degree angle puts more stress on the lower back.


 
I can't explain it totally, you can only experience for yourself, but the deload at the end of each rep is what I believe makes the difference.  Think about a traditional barbell row.  You take the bar off a rack usually, step back, then bend over as far as you can comfortably.  The best position obviously would be 90 degrees, but more than likely you will fall somewhere between 25 and 65 degrees.  think about holding your back bent over like that with big weight in your hands, say 225.  your lower back needs to act isometrically to hold you in that bend, THEN on top of that you need to row the weight.

Now when you deload the bar after the rep, sure there is some stress on the back during the rep itself, but the deload takes the whole isometric thing out of the equation.  You are not using your low back to hold the weight between reps, you just do the row, then drop the bar to the ground (under control of course) then you reset for the next rep.

I don't know if I explained it well, but if you try it you will see what I mean....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother 20, can you post that link, I'm curious!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Another ridicuous workout. I will never be that strong. I just simply cant....well not anytime in the next year anyways.....haha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> thanks fufu  i am *REALLY* looking forward to week 3 of this program however, it calls for 4x5 with BW+135


Positive reinforcement, mi amigo!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Another ridicuous workout. I will never be that strong. I just simply cant....well not anytime in the next year anyways.....haha


let's see: you are 25...Stew's 32...yo've got 7 years...I think you an do it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2006)

Dec 18 -- 5x5

Squats
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
In other words, this was HELL

Bench Press
155 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
275 x 5
310 x 5
Barely got this...this program is BRUTAL....and I have been sleeping better lately than usual, and still I am shot.  Maybe no more dips on Wednesday, too much for the pressing muscles 

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Thats it...I am shot


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> let's see: you are 25...Stew's 32...yo've got 7 years...I think you an do it...



yeah, I'd say he has a chance


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice 5 for 5's  - I see you got 'em all  

I found a cool link you might like.  Check it out in my journal.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Dec 18 -- 5x5
> 
> Squats
> 315 x 5
> ...


 
hhmm...only...90lbs more than me.....still...sorta....within...range.... 


by the way...if it makes u feel better...today wasn't hell....two days from now when doms is in full effect...will be hell...


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice looking workout Stew. I gotcha on squats anyways...I had to pull something positive from it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice looking workout Stew. I gotcha on squats anyways...I had to pull something positive from it.


 
Go ahead, gloat, that's ok, I know I got you on bench  

I am really just happy I can do what I am doing now.  I mean, when I first started seriously squatting, like last year, hehe, I never imagined doing 315 for reps.  I just suck at squats.  My body doesn't like them, I am just thankful for whatever I get on them.  I don't have good mechanics, I always feel it more in my lower back then my legs, and the only way I can do them comfortably is to spread my stance real wide and go to parallel.  And now that I am doing 315 for reps, I really don't want to go back to 135 and try to acquire the flexibility to go ATG.

Maybe I will do that when I hurt myself and have to start light again anyway


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

What is a pendlay row?


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

Well I will tell you this, your bench is very impressive imo. It will take me a very long time to aquire that. It seems like just a few weeks ago I was only doing 315 for 5. My squat just kinda exploded one day and havent looked back since. Actually whenever I squat I go real wide as well. I cant go narrow, for whatever reason its just not comfortable.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> What is a pendlay row?


 
It's basically a bent over row where you keep a strict bend of 90 degrees to the floor, dynamically rowing to the upper abdomen and deload the weight after each rep.  Think of doing a bent over row at 90 degrees like you do deadlifts.

you first think that keeping a 90 degree bend is bad for your lower back, but in actuality, the deload on the floor takes away a lot of the stress that you get from doing a bent over row set bent at say 65 degrees or whatever.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

post the link! DO IT!


I go wide on squats too....that day I did the 'moomba squat of...20 reps...I narrowed the stance for some odd reason..and jacked up my back for a LONG time...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

How goes it BRother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 20, 2006)

ok guys, well the 5x5 is coming to an abrupt end.  I am sick.  And I am pissed off, cause I honestly don't remember the last time I got sick, and it seemed to just happen all of a sudden yesterday.  I was fine until then, it was after Monday with those damn 5 sets of 5 squats that probably pushed me over the edge, cause my legs didn't really work yesterday, and don't feel too much better today either...

I might have to just come to the realization that the combination of my job, my new baby, my lack of sleep and other overall stress in my life is just not letting me be able to do programs or routines I could have done maybe 10 years ago.

I really want to know what people do for a living who aren't professional bodybuilders or powerliftersand who are at the top of the game just so I can see how my stress levels match to theirs.  I mean I know there are 32 year old powerlifters out there lifting 3 times the weight I do now.  What do they do for a living?  what makes them able to put in all the work to do that stuff without becoming physically destroyed? 

so i will probably take a couple of days off, enjoy Christmas and start something up next week perhaps.  I am working on a simple 4 day split working with supersets and varrying rep ranges to see if I like that.  I am gonna post a rough draft for comments/opinions on it, it's been a while since I have written up my own program, I wanna see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 20, 2006)

Upper Horizontal - monday

A1.Decline bench press
  A2.Pendlay Rows
  2 x 6

  B1.Close Grip Bench Press
  B2.T-Bar Rows
  2 x 8

    C1.DB Bench Press
  C2.DB Rows
  2 x 10

  D1.Chest Supported Rows 5 x 5
  D2.Rear laterals 5 x 30LBS x max reps


NOTE:There will be a rest period between exercise pairings, they are not no-rest supersets.  

    Lower 1 - tuesday

  A.Squats 2 x 6, 1 x 20
  B.Lunges 3 x 10
  C.DB Curls 50LBS x max reps
  D.Overhead Tricep Extensions 100LBS x max reps

  Upper Vertical - thursday

    A1.Close Grip Chinups 2 x 6
  A2.Pullups 2 x BW x max reps

  B1.Overhead Press 2 x 6
  B2.Dips 2 x BW x max reps

  C1.Upright Rows 5 x 5
  C2.Side laterals 5 x 20LBS x max reps

    D1.DB Shoulder Press
  D2.Shrugs
  2 x 10


NOTE: On the other upper day, the pairings were antagonistic muscle groups.  These pairings are for the same muscle groups, a heavy exercise followed by a bodyweight exercise.  I have to see if the BW dips are gonna work, I know I can only do maybe 15 or so BW pullups but dips I can probably do in the 30s, I have to see if that is too much

  Lower 2 ??? Friday


  A.Trap Bar Deads 5 x 5
  B.Hypers 3 x 10
  C.Hammer curls 50LBS x max reps
  D.pushdowns  max reps weight TBD



Let me know what you think.....fire away


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey brotha! Hope u get to feeling better...do what u said..take a couple days off...rest...BTW: When was the last time u took a week off from the gym?
When the baby gets a little older...you know..in about 12 years... 
But seriously..when it gets older...your 'schedule' will calm down. Until then, you will have to just work your time management as best as you can.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2006)

I think you are hitting your biceps too much.  Take 'em out of Tuesday and Friday.    Between all the rows, chins and pullups....that should be enough.  I think you should do an Upper/Lower split.   You are doing something "upper" four days 

Get better


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I might have to just come to the realization that the combination of my job, my new baby, *my lack of sleep and other overall stress in my life * is just not letting me be able to do programs or routines I could have done maybe 10 years ago.



Lack of sleep can be a killer and the extra stress doesn't help either. I find that when things get really stressful, it has an effect on my sleep, too.  My mind is racing constantly, and I don't get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Lack of sleep can be a killer and the extra stress doesn't help either. I find that when things get really stressful, it has an effect on my sleep, too.  My mind is racing constantly, and I don't get a good night's sleep.



yeah, that about sums up my sleeping habits quite well


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey brotha! Hope u get to feeling better...do what u said..take a couple days off...rest...BTW: When was the last time u took a week off from the gym?
> When the baby gets a little older...you know..in about 12 years...
> But seriously..when it gets older...your 'schedule' will calm down. Until then, you will have to just work your time management as best as you can.



I honestly don't know the last time I took a week off....I don't believe in taking time off honestly, of course, doing what I have been doing can't be too good...too much balls to the wall stuff...I should look into deload weeks.  I would rather do that than just take off and do nothing


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I think you are hitting your biceps too much.  Take 'em out of Tuesday and Friday.    Between all the rows, chins and pullups....that should be enough.  I think you should do an Upper/Lower split.   You are doing something "upper" four days
> 
> Get better



yes that is true, but to me, 1 set of biceps or triceps isn't going to be a dealbreaker.  I just wrote it up trying to really focus on some weak points like shoulders and more back stuff.  I figured the 11 or so sets for my lower half would be more than enough to maintain or if not gain a little strength, while leaving more recovery available for the upper parts.  But what the hell do I know?


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Well Stew whatever you decide to go with you know you will be one strong SOB. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I honestly don't know the last time I took a week off....I don't believe in taking time off honestly, of course, doing what I have been doing can't be too good...too much balls to the wall stuff...I should look into deload weeks.  I would rather do that than just take off and do nothing




I'm the same way.  I prefer to tone down the workouts rather than eliminate them competely.  Fewer sets and lighter weights for me during deloading.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2006)

Dec 21 -- Workout 1

OK, spent half of my day at work today coming up with my own version of a 5x5 workout with a deloading element, which is what I think I need.  So I broke it down into an A and B workout, and they will alternate over the course of 10 workouts, plus 2 deload workouts.  gonna try to get back to a m, w, f scheme after the holiday week, but in reality, it doesn't matter, I can do the workouts whenever, as long as they go in order.  the element of the 5x5 is that I took my 5rm and put that into workouts 7 and 8, and workouts 9 and 10 will be new 5RM attempts, followed by workouts 11 and 12 which will be deloads, using 3x3 with the same weights of the last workouts.  Got all that?  OK great, here we go!

Trap Bar Deads
190 x 5
230 x 5
280 x 5
320 x 5
370 x 5

DB Bench
60 x 5
75 x 5
90 x 5
105 x 5
120 x 5

Pullups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+30 x 5

Close Grip Bench
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
245 x 5
277.5 x 5

Pendlay Rows
115 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
205 x 5
227.5 x 5

Overhead Press
95 x 5
120 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
192.5 x 5

Hammer Curls
25 x 5
35 x 5
40 x 5
50 x 5
55 x 5

Seems like a lot, but it was mostly just time consuming more than exhausting.  Wanted to include a second back movement, but I didn't have time, I had to go out, so if I didn't need to rush through this, it wouldn't even be that bad with all these sets...most are warmups, but help contribute to overall volume.  ok so far, still not 100%, but not any worse than yesterday, I worked out in a sweatshirt and sweats and I sweated my ass off....


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2006)

Dec 23 -- Workout 2

Squats
145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 5

Incline Bench Press
115 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 5

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+20 x 5
bw+55 x 5


Dips
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+20 x 5
bw+50 x 5
bw+100 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
115 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5
185 x 5

Upright Rows
70 x 5
90 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
60 x 5
75 x 5
90 x 5
105 x 5
120 x 5

Workout time: 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

That workout looks like 5x5 Stewart-style.    Are you able to maintain the intensity for the entire 90 minutes?  I find that I can go about 45-50 minutes before the energy levels start to drop.  After about 70-75 minutes I'm done, whether I'm finished or not.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2006)

That sure looks like a lot of exercises.....Are you trying to do some preventative maintenance for all the food you are going to eat over the next few days


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

those are some really sweet #'s, Stew!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> That workout looks like 5x5 Stewart-style.  Are you able to maintain the intensity for the entire 90 minutes? I find that I can go about 45-50 minutes before the energy levels start to drop. After about 70-75 minutes I'm done, whether I'm finished or not.


 

thats exactly it, S20 5x5!!  it's basically just the "intermediate" version for all the exercises.  I find that the basic squat, row, bench, isn't enough with the intermediate version, but the advanced is definitely too much for me, I am still recovering from the 5x5 squats from this past monday.  So I wanted to find a happy medium, so I came up with this scheme.

It really isn't bad since a lot of the "sets" are like warmups.  My new thing is I drink a protein/dextrose drink DURING the workout and it seems to really help get me through these workouts just fine.  I feel my energy drop but definitely not as much as if I didn't take the drink during the workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> That sure looks like a lot of exercises.....Are you trying to do some preventative maintenance for all the food you are going to eat over the next few days


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2006)

Enjoy your first "family christmas"


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Enjoy your first "family christmas"


 
Same to you


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, since I can't get to everyone's journals, I will just say it here for everyone:

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

I hope everyone had and has a wonderful holiday season, best wishes to all of you guys---The best guys and gals out there in cyberspace


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brotha!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dec 26

Decline Bench Press
295 x 6
RP
295 x 3
RP
295 x 2

Seated Overhead Press
195 x 6
RP
195 x 3
RP 
195 x 2

Overhead Tricep Extensions
100 x 8
RP
100 x 4
RP
100 x 3

Rack Pullups
BW+20 x 12
RP
BW+20 x 6
RP
BW+20 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6
RP
180 x 4
RP
180 x 3

short and sweet.  still not 100% yet, hopefully getting there


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice numbers Stew!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

you friggin animal!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice numbers Stew!


 
thanks D.....friggen rest pause is tough shit!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you friggin animal!


 
umm, aren;'t you the one taking the animal paks?? YOU are a friggin animal!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah I think I may start to try that. I need to mix it up. Westside seems to had stopped progress for me. Body is adapting.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> umm, aren;'t you the one taking the animal paks?? YOU are a friggin animal!


 
'cause I wanna be like my freind, Stew!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Stew whats your bf at?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Rack Pullups
> BW+20 x 12
> RP
> BW+20 x 6
> ...



  What are these?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Rest Pauses


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry, I meant Rack pullups.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I was going to say, I figured you knew what rest pause was, but I also figured you had an old man moment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was going to say, I figured you knew what rest pause was, but I also figured you had an old man moment.



  Are you and Pylon having a See-who-can-make-the-funniest-joke-about-TT's-age contest?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

No I wouldnt do such a thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Dec 28

Incline DB Curls
50 x 8
RP
50 x 3
RP
50 x 2

Pinwheel Curls
50 x 6

High Bar Squats (ATG)
225 x 6
245 x 5
185 x 20
WOW---pathetic!  A 385 power squat and barely this with a close stance ATG...what a difference...my quads must really suck huh>?  Well, that was my first ever 20-repper and now I know why I avoided them so much....THEY ARE HELL, even with that puny weight!

Hyperextensions
BW+40 x 12


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Dont fret Stew, the 20's do suck something serious! Nice workout none the less.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am fretting...   OK, not really, but it was a big kick in the pants to the old ego...i mean a week ago I was doing 315 for 5x5, of course, those were to parallel and with a powerlifting wide stance, but man, it is hard getting used to such light weight (relatively) giving you such a hard time.

My quads are absolutely fried right now, I can't go up and down stairs for now, that's for sure, I had to literally crawl my way out of the basement when I was finished, hehe


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

The curls were strong at least!


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes they were strong.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

when ya can't walk out of the gym after a leg workout..ti was a GOOOOD day!

NICE on the curls!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I am fretting...   OK, not really, but it was a big kick in the pants to the old ego...i mean a week ago I was doing 315 for 5x5, of course, those were to parallel and with a powerlifting wide stance, but man, it is hard getting used to such light weight (relatively) giving you such a hard time.
> 
> My quads are absolutely fried right now, I can't go up and down stairs for now, that's for sure, I had to literally crawl my way out of the basement when I was finished, hehe



 Mmmmmmmmmmm...........Someone has a new respect for 20 rep squats .........


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey Stew whats your bf at?


 
not too sure D, gotta be somewhere around 15% I would guess.  I am pretty defined pretty much everywhere except for my belly area.  My waist is measuring around 37 inches, I would love for it to be 34-35, of course, I have a 48 inch chest right now, and lowering the waist probably lowers that number a bit, so it's a little give and take I guess


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What are these?


 
ok, rack pullups...set a bar in a squat rack about shoulder height, place a bench in front of you, place your heels on the bench, bend your body into a "V" shape and do pullups this way.  for added weight, I used a backpack stuffed with weight, as the dip belt would hit the floor on these.
its a DC variation of the pullup, as I hate doing pulldowns, I get more out of pullups


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I seen those pictures you posted I would say if you were around that now I would say 15%.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm...........Someone has a new respect for 20 rep squats .........


 
Yep, I was OWNED by 185 pounds! hehe....of course, I never squatted all the way to the ground before, that might have had a little something to do with it, lol...but it was definitely a game of willpower to get to 20, and I think it took like 15 minutes to recover afterwards!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I am pretty defined pretty much everywhere except for my belly area.  My waist is measuring around 37 inches, I would love for it to be 34-35, of course, I have a 48 inch chest right now,



  Damn, I could have written that!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Yep, I was OWNED by 185 pounds! hehe....of course, I never squatted all the way to the ground before, that might have had a little something to do with it, lol...but it was definitely a game of willpower to get to 20, and I think it took like 15 minutes to recover afterwards!



I agree that squatting all the way to the ground is much harder, but if you've been doing low reps for a very long time, getting to 20 is going to be hard.  It would be the same for someone who always does 10-12 reps, and then having them try a 1 RM. Their body just isn't used to it.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I agree that squatting all the way to the ground is much harder, but if you've been doing low reps for a very long time, getting to 20 is going to be hard.  It would be the same for someone who always does 10-12 reps, and then having them try a 1 RM. Their body just isn't used to it.



I know after doing reps at a 1rm and going back to 10-12 it is a fuckin killer!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Damn, I could have written that!



I wouldn't mind it one bit if you are what I will become in 20 years...and yes that's a compliment


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I agree that squatting all the way to the ground is much harder, but if you've been doing low reps for a very long time, getting to 20 is going to be hard.  It would be the same for someone who always does 10-12 reps, and then having them try a 1 RM. Their body just isn't used to it.



yep, i've been stuck in the 4-6 rep range for like 3 years now, hehe...anything above 6 is a fricken killer, let alone 20, let alone on squats


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know after doing reps at a 1rm and going back to 10-12 it is a fuckin killer!



yeah, what he said....


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Trips is a beast at his age. I am impressed with every workout he throws up there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dec 29

*Incline Bench Press
245 x 8
RP
245 x 2
RP
245 x 2

Upright Rows
135 x 10
RP
135 x 5
RP
135 x 4

Close Grip Floor Press
275 x 8
RP
275 x 4
RP
275 x 3

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
RP
BW+50 x 3
RP
BW+50 x 3

Underhand Barbell Rows
245 x 8

Good workout, but I think I am going to deviate from original DC methods and make a couple of changes.

I am gonna move biceps to the upper body day and leave the other day as strictly lower body.  I am also going to alternate pushing and pulling exercises as well from now on, I need to move the big back exercises closer to the beginning, I wonder why DC makes you do rows last?  I would guess rows are more important than shoulders and triceps no?  Whatever, that's my plan starting monday...weekend off! 
*


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats right, change it the way you like it. Thats what the great ones do....


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Dec 31 -- Lower

Deadlifts
385 x 5
* Reset after each rep, felt really good for not doing convo in a while...
225 x 20

Hyperextensions
BW+40 x 15

Done....no need for anything else after this that's for sure....

*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought you were taking the weekend off  

Nice work on the deads


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice short and sweet workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I thought you were taking the weekend off


 
Haha! yeah right....   I am obsessed...can't.....stay....away....from ...weights...!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

Grab a drink!  It's NYE!!  We are off to party.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Grab a drink! It's NYE!! We are off to party.


 
did that last night, hehehe....believe it or not, tonight's gonna be a quiet night...besides my son is sick, so we want to be with him   poor guy...got a cold or something....

but we got to go out last night, so I don't mind too much


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice short and sweet workout.


 
it wasn't really so sweet  

20 rep anything is a killer


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!!!

  

Try not to get TOO drunk


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

No drinkin for me, cutting remember!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Jan 1 -- HAPPY NEW YEAR! -- Upper

Dips
BW+135 x 7
* This was fricken rediculous

DB Rows
130 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
315 x 3
* Gotta work on this a bit....

Pullups
BW+35 x 7

EZ Bar Curls
135 x 6

*


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, Stew.  BW+135?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Happy New Year, Stew.  BW+135?



Same to you buddy....

yeah, tell me about it, I surprised myself on that one


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

I am very happy with seeing those pulling numbers really starting to jump. You about got me there. I thought I was getting a hand up on ya. Very nice workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New year, mi amigo!
May it be even better than last!


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Incredible dips!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New year, mi amigo!
> May it be even better than last!


 
hey there my resident bouncer friend....here's hoping 2007 is a great year for all of us


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Incredible dips!


 
thanks man!  one day I hope to get 4 plates for reps...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am very happy with seeing those pulling numbers really starting to jump. You about got me there. I thought I was getting a hand up on ya. Very nice workout!


 
now you didn't really think I was going to let that happen did you??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

is there another challenge coming up?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> is there another challenge coming up?




Are you in?


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Challenge for what? I am game. I would love to do the dips challenge since I am very good at that, however I dont have a dip belt. What else could it be? Trips has me killed on squats, you on bench, and I win on squat. What else could there be?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Trips has me killed on squats



  Did you maybe mean DLs?  My squat sucks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Challenge for what? I am game. I would love to do the dips challenge since I am very good at that, however I dont have a dip belt. What else could it be? Trips has me killed on squats, you on bench, and I win on squat. *What else could there be?*



A hot dog eating contest???  Oh wait, you are cutting,,,oooops


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> A hot dog eating contest???



  Did you see the hot dog eating contest on ESPN?  Some skinny (I think) Chinese guy won it.  I got a stomach ache just watching those people eat like that.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes Trips thats what I mean deads. As far as hot dogs goes, I dont really like hot dogs. They are kinda gross.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you in?


wish I could...I still gotta see what the next week holds...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok so everyone is in, but WHAT ARE WE DOING??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

lifting weights...a little cardio....eating reasonably healthy...in the hopes of getting bigger and leaner...and more attractive to the opposite sex. And that..is what it all comes down to: How you look nekkid for your significant other.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Jan 3 -- Lower Body

Trap Bar Deads
410 x 6
230 x 20

Hyperextensions
BW+50 x 12

Calf Raise
BW+135 x 12
*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

I think I'd get light headed from all those reps on those exercises...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I think I'd get light headed from all those reps on those exercises...


 
I did get a little lightheaded, hehe....the weight was too light for 20 reps on these, I rifled through them without even taking a break, but damn I was winded and dizzy when I was done


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

hate that feeling...
nice amount of weight for being...light....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Impressive w/o's BRother 20, hope your Holidays where GREAT my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2007)

Look!!  Another 20 rep set 

Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2007)

*1/6 -- Push 1

ATG Squats
250 x 6
250 x 6

Decline Bench Press
305 x 4
305 x 4

Overhead Press Top Range (12" range)
205 x 4
205 x 4

Overhead Triceps Extensions
115 x 6
switch to:
1 arm db extensions
40 x 6
*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> *1/6 -- Push 1
> 
> ATG Squats
> 250 x 6
> ...



What's the new plan big fella ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's the new plan big fella ?



The new plan is officially........





The I Don't Have A Plan Plan 


or at least the flavor of the week is just to separate push and pull type workouts, plan to workout every other day, rotate between a few different exercises per bodypart (ala DC) and try to do 2 sets of each exercise for heavy weight (up to 6 reps)

I don't really care for the rest pause sets, and 3 sets is too many per, so I will go with the happy medium of 2 sets

BTW...Those ATG squats are a whole different ballgame than power squats, that's for sure....damn they are tough


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Impressive w/o's BRother 20, hope your Holidays where GREAT my Friend!!!



The holidays were great Archie, especially with the new addition to the family

how did yours go>?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> BTW...Those ATG squats are a whole different ballgame than power squats, that's for sure....damn they are tough



I went through the same thing when I switched.  Humbling, ain't it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I went through the same thing when I switched. Humbling, ain't it?


 
yeah, it is, but at the same time it isn't...it is really a totally different movement, so you can't compare the two.  A power squat is using your posterior muscles, and the full squat is using more quads.  I guess all it tells me is that my quads are weak compared to my hamstrings and back


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

The truth is in the iron..and the truth shall set ye free!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> The truth is in the iron..and the truth shall set ye free!


 
well I am Free at last, free at last, thank God almighty I am free at last!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

You are FAR from free...........You have a wife and baby


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are FAR from free...........You have a wife and baby


 
uh, nice to ruin my moment there buddy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> uh, nice to ruin my moment there buddy



Welcome back to reality   

Shouldn't you be working anyway


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Welcome back to reality
> 
> Shouldn't you be working anyway


 
i could ask you the same question, Mr. switzerland


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> i could ask you the same question, Mr. switzerland



Over the next two months you can call me:

Mr. Madrid
Mr. Montreal
Mr. Zurich
Mr. Toronto
Mr. Vegas

I'm the travelling man...........


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Over the next two months you can call me:
> 
> Mr. Madrid
> Mr. Montreal
> ...


 
damn man, that's a lot of travelling.  If I were 25 and single, I would say you had the best job in the world.  however, having a new baby at home and having to leave that much, I don't envy you at all....

but I am sure you make a hell of a lot more $$$$ than me, so I guess that's the tradeoff eh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> damn man, that's a lot of travelling.  If I were 25 and single, I would say you had the best job in the world.  however, having a new baby at home and having to leave that much, I don't envy you at all....
> 
> but I am sure you make a hell of a lot more $$$$ than me, so I guess that's the tradeoff eh?



It's more travelling than I like but someone's got to pay the bills.   I don't see the second quarter being that travel intensive.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

Jan 8 -- Deadlifts

Fun with deadlifts day!
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 1
405 x 1
405 x 1
405 x 1
365 x 4

Seated DB Curls
50 x 6
50 x 5
65 x 3
65 x 3

Trap Bar Shrugs
365 x 6
365 x 6

stayed away from failure today and I feel great now that I'm done...i need to remember this the next time I want to go to failure and get exhausted after the workout....this is much better, and I don't think there was anything wrong with what I lifted today


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother 20!!! If ya feel great, then stick with it, impressive #'s too my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Deads are always fun 

How long are you resting b/w sets ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Deads are always fun
> 
> How long are you resting b/w sets ?


 
it was about 2 and a half minutes.  I am all about getting ready to lift the most weight in each set, I know you are more about conditioning, but I just figure if I wanted to get conditioned, I would just go running on my off days.  I never bought into short rest periods and stuff for conditioning, I always thought lifting weights was to get strong, aerobics was to get fit, but that's just me, and what the hell do I know?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> it was about 2 and a half minutes.  I am all about getting ready to lift the most weight in each set, I know you are more about conditioning, but I just figure if I wanted to get conditioned, I would just go running on my off days.  I never bought into short rest periods and stuff for conditioning, I always thought lifting weights was to get strong, aerobics was to get fit, but that's just me, and what the hell do I know?



I am into conditioning but not into running.  My conditioning is based on short rest periods similar to sports.   Why haven't you ever bought into it??  It's challenging.   To each his own


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats alot of single deads!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

good workout, Stew!
Dang Moomba...I want a job like yours!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats alot of single deads!


 
yeah, i think i overdid it, hehe...i feel ok this morning, a little stiff, but nothing bad.  the worst part was that i decided to be brave and do all the lifts with a double overhand grip with no straps.  i did use chalk thoguh, but wow, it makes it so much harder than using a mixed grip.  never tried the hook grip though, but i am afraid to, cause I just know I would wind up bleeding somehow afterwards,


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

Jan 10 -- Upper Body

incline bench press
275 x 3 
275 x 3 
275 x 3 
225 x 8
That was fun

barbell rows (overhand grip)
230 x 6
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3

dips
bw+145 x 4
bw+145 x 3

pullups
bw x 8
bw+50 x 4
bw+50 x 4
bw+50 x 3
bw+25 x 6
man these suck (relative to my other lifts)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

NIIIIIIIIIIIICE.   You sure have some serious pushing power


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

Those dips are insane, is that a PR?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Those dips are insane, is that a PR?



I think S20 is a "4 plater"


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


>



 is right.................


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I think S20 is a "4 plater"



I'm a 4 plater too.























At the Chinese buffet.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm a 4 plater too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I was impressed (at first)........


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIICE. You sure have some serious pushing power


 
yeah, I know, pulling power is kinda lacking though


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Those dips are insane, is that a PR?


 
yeah, absolutely 

you know you are lifting more weight than you probably should be when it takes you 5 minutes to just get the damn dip belt into position ,hehe


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I think S20 is a "4 plater"


 
I like that...it would have a lot more punch if it was really 4 plates, as opposed to 3 plates and a coffee cup saucer, hehe.  the 10 looked funny tacked on the end of the 3 45s


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


>


 

guys thanks for all the  remarks about the dips, but I was more impressed by the barbell rows to be honest, since you all know my pulling power is a little lacking compared to pushing.  I had been doing rows underhand for so long, I was surprised to do that well overhand.

Oh and the inclines were a close second in the impressed department for me


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm a 4 plater too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

You've definitely gotten alot stronger in the pulling department (I could make a bad joke here)....hahaha........but you have


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like everybody beat me too all the good replies.
So, will go with the standard:
You're an ANIMAL!

The rows were awesome!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> You've definitely gotten alot stronger in the pulling department (I could make a bad joke here)....hahaha........but you have


 
yep, it took lots of practice too


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Then an awesome workout all around.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> Then an awesome workout all around.


 
why thank you


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Those numbers are definitly pretty solid. Seems like I havent seen a leg workout in a while?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Those numbers are definitly pretty solid. Seems like I havent seen a leg workout in a while?


 
I did some squats on Saturday  

i decided to split my workout (for the time being  ) into 2 upper body days, then a deadlift and misc. exercises day and a squat and misc. exercises day, so I will be doing squats again tomorrow  

it's hard to do a good leg workout when you work out at home.  What is there to do besides squats and lunges and I personally HATE lunges, so I am gonna just keep it simple, maybe I will alternate between full squats and power squats and alternate deadlifts and trap bar deads...who knows


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

They say if you work on the lifts you normally dont do or hate you will see great results. Hell I hate squats!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Jan 10 -- Upper Body
> 
> incline bench press
> 275 x 3
> ...



see... thats what Im talking about.. Brute strength.

Good numbers... how tall and how much do you weigh?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> see... thats what Im talking about.. Brute strength.
> 
> Good numbers... how tall and how much do you weigh?


 
well, I was taking a page out of your book and decided to just go heavy yesterday  

I am 5'10" about 225, a little too much bf, maybe like 15%, but nothing too bad.  gotta keep eating to keep lifting these weights that's for sure


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

I know what you mean about gotta keep eating if you want to keep lifting those weights. Once I started to cut my numbers decided to as well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know what you mean about gotta keep eating if you want to keep lifting those weights. Once I started to cut my numbers decided to as well.


 
as long as I don't get any "fatter" than I am now, I can live with it if my numbers and strength keep going up. i would rather be able to beat the crap out of people than to look super ripped on the beach for 3 months out of the year.

like, I don't need to see every single muscle separation in my back, if that back can row 300 pounds and deadlift 500, know what I mean?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2007)

those are some NICE numbers on your dips


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> those are some NICE numbers on your dips


HEY there! she made an appearance! WooHoo!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep.

Eat like you mean it.  

I never worry about dieting when Im thinking about gaining strength.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Its so funny. My wife made tuna helper last night. While I shouldnt eat it I didnt have much of a choice. So I had her put 3 or 4 cans of tuna in it. More protein more protein!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

My Goodness Brother 20, HUGE #'s bein tossed about!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2007)

Think abot this, stew...
look at a marathon runer...look like starving ethiopians...
lookat olympic sprinters...they are huge...no fat...

Go do some interval/sprint work...don't give up the muscle...give up the fat...
dam...I need to practice what I preach, eh?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2007)

Jan 12

Full Squats
290 x 5
290 x 4
290 x 5
almost...back...to...300...lol 

DB Curls
65 x 4
65 x 4

upright rows
160 x 5 PR
160 x 5 
these were to nipple level to emphasize the side delts... I guess 

static hold with trap bar
410 x 10 seconds
410 x 7 seconds


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother 20, you'll blow right by 300 no problem!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> it's hard to do a good leg workout when you work out at home.  What is there to do besides squats and lunges and I personally HATE lunges, so I am gonna just keep it simple, maybe I will alternate between full squats and power squats and alternate deadlifts and trap bar deads...who knows



That's about it.  Squats, lunges, SLDLs, DLs, good mornings.  Not a lot of variety, but effective.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Jan 12
> 
> Full Squats
> 290 x 5
> ...



You weren't tempted to throw another 10 on there?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You weren't tempted to throw another 10 on there?


 
well, I was using this device I have called the "Top Squat" which basically is an attachment that adds handles to the bar, so it kind of looks like a safety squat bar (my shoulders have been bothering me from holding the bar lately, this saves them since your hands are in front of you), and it weighs 15 pounds, so I had 2 45s and a 25 on each side and didn't feel like adding any more plates 

next time


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

300, no problem. Your a pr machine. You got it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 14, 2007)

Jan 14

Decline Bench Press
315 x 5
315 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 4
200 x 4
200 x 3

Close Grip Bench Press
315 x 3
315 x 2
triceps were fried here, oh well

Chinups
BW+75 x 3
BW+75 x 3
BW+75 x 3
BW+75 x 3


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I do believe the chest supported rows have been explained here, but I missed it can you rexplain it for me? Like what do you use for this cables?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah...CGBP...only 3 reps w/ 3 plates....pathetic...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...CGBP...only 3 reps w/ 3 plates....pathetic...



And you're doing this exercise with how many plates?  

Awesome pressing strength there, Stew.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeesh, thats all???  
Impressive #'s to say the least my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And you're doing this exercise with how many plates?
> 
> Awesome pressing strength there, Stew.


oh...you didn't catch the extreme sarcasm? 

I could do it w/ three plates....but it would be a 2-man lifting concept...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> oh...you didn't catch the extreme sarcasm?



I caught it.  I've been reading your posts long enough.  Just felt like making an obnoxious reply.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jan 16

Trap Bar Deads
370 x 3 (10 sets)
back was hurtin' after this

upright rows
140 x 3 (8 sets)

db curls
55 x 3 (5 sets)

Trying something a little different based off of a chad waterbury program called anti-bodybuilding hypertrophy.  i think i need to manage fatigue a little better and resist the urge to go to failure all the time.  plus this will give me a break from super heavy weights for a while, as the highest % of 1RM is 80% for the 3 rep sets, and on the other days you start at 60% of 1rm.  obviously, it's a bit more volume than I am used to, but hopefully the lack of failure and more volume will produce some size gains while I rest up my CNS for a few weeks.  We'll see


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

So was this day at 60%?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> So was this day at 60%?


 
yeah right, I wish 370 was my 60% 1RM for deads!  That would put my 1Rm at around 615, not quite there yet my friend  

The 3 rep sets are the 80% 1RM day, and let me tell you, you might look at 370 x 3 and say big deal, but after doing that for 10 sets, my back, my legs, and my ass are absolutely killing me today, I don't remember the last time I was this sore in my lower body, it's quite annoying actually  

The 60% 1RM day calls for sets of 10 reps and 4 or 5 sets, so it's a lot of volume.  Actually, 10x3 or 8x3 (for the upper body days) is still a ton of volume --for me anyway, but when you multiply poundage x sets x reps, the total tonnage of this plan is WAY more than I was doing with my 2 sets of VERY heavy weights.  

for example, on the deads, if I did what I normally would do, you figure I would have done 2 or 3 sets at maybe 425ish and gotten 4 reps per set.  If you multiply 425 x 3 sets x 4 reps, you get a total tonnage of 5100 pounds.  If you multiply what I did yesterday, 370 x 10 sets x 3 reps, you get 11,100 pounds.

Now I am not exactly sure what this means, and if anyone can help me out, that would be great, but it is over twice the amount of total weight lifted as opposed to the old way.  That has to be good for something right?  

Oh, and YM would be proud of me, I used 60 second rests between sets   that's unheard of for me!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

Great w/o BRother 20, movin some serious #'s in here!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jan 18

Incline bench press
235 x 3 (8 sets)

Barbell Rows
225 x 3 (8 sets)

Dips
BW+90 x 3 (8 sets)

Chinups
BW+45 x 3 (8 sets)

Fun with sets day today! 

interesting side effect of doing all these sets is that by around set 5 or so, you really feel like you are in a groove on the exercise, I really felt the muscles that were supposed to be working work.  On the chins, I really felt my lats moving the weight as opposed to my arms, it was nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2007)

Doesn't the total tonnage relate to the amount of work done?  More tonnage, more work?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Doesn't the total tonnage relate to the amount of work done? More tonnage, more work?


 
that does make sense, but you have to figure out the point where the total tonnage actually makes a difference.  For example, you can bench 300 x 6 for 2 sets which is 3600 pounds or you can bench 50 x 10 for 10 sets which equals 5000 pounds.  obviously, the 50x10 isn't going to do crap for you, even though the total "tonnage" is more.

But I guess that's why there is so much uncertainty when it comes to weightlifting.  I guess if we found the exact tonnage where you get the best results everyone would have it figured out and be doing the same thing.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

I didnt look at that to closely then did I? Nice pressing numbers like always.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I didnt look at that to closely then did I? Nice pressing numbers like always.


 

eh its nothing, its just a little deviation off the massive weights path for a while, give myself a break and add some more volume into the workouts.

Although, if you keep putting up numbers like you have been, i might have to rethink this plan and go back into battle mode


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

I like what our doing there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like what our doing there.


 

you like everyone's routines, who are you kidding?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

He's stockpiling them for later use.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey as long as it is showing progress I like it. However I like yours in general and its not even showing progress yet!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey as long as it is showing progress I like it. However I like yours in general and its not even showing progress yet!


 
yeah, we'll see what kind of progess I get out of it.  It was a little disheartening doing inclines yesterday with 235 when I used 275 last time and bw+90 on the dips when I used bw+145 last time.  But the intensity does pick up a bit.  Next time I do the 80% of 1RM exercises, I will be doing 4 reps per set and the third time, you do 5 reps per set.  So in that instance, you get to do either an 8x5 for uppers and a 10x5 for lowers!  Now that might get interesting.  10 sets of 5 with 370 for trap bar deads  

the cool thing is that techincally when the "cycle" ends (12 workouts, spaced every other day) you can reverse the days around, so the lighter days become the heavier days and vice versa, so you can keep the cycle going to 24 days spaced every other day.  then test for new maxes and you can do it again if you want.

but yeah, I am tempted every day to go back to westside or another strength routine, but I am trying my best to stay the course.  who knows, I might even decide to try to drop some BF and go the *gasp* bodybuilder route and get lean


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> 10 sets of 5 with 370 for trap bar deads


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

Lookin fantastic in here my Friend, can I vote for the Bodybuilding route, I will be switching up myself and try a power routine after June possibly!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2007)

Jan 20--ME Bench

Fuck it, doing westside again, I miss it

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1 PR
Got stuck in the middle but fought through it...

Dips
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 12
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 8

Rear delt flies
40 x 8
40 x 8

upright rows
130 x 6
130 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Fuck it, doing westside again, I miss it



  Like I said before, westside is like the faithful girlfriend who is always there, no matter how many times you stray.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Like I said before, westside is like the faithful girlfriend who is always there, no matter how many times you stray.



   Good Stuff!!!

Excellent w/o Brother 20!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2007)

You are funny "Mr Westside"..........

BTW - I AM proud of you for those 60 sec RIs


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Jan 20--ME Bench
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i forgot my banana....sorry TT


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are funny "Mr Westside"..........
> 
> BTW - I AM proud of you for those 60 sec RIs


 
MR. westside....hmmm, I like that


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> i forgot my banana....sorry TT



That's better.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

was'sup, Stew!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jan 22 -- ME Squat

Power Squats
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1
365 x 1
stopped here, didn't want to get greedy, haven't done these in a while

RDLs
295 x 6
295 x 6
295 x 4
probably too heavy, felt it more in my low back even with good form, or supposed good form

GHR
BW x 8
BW x 7
BW x 6

Static hold hyperextensions/weighted decline crunches (ss)
20 seconds/BW+25 (behind head) x 10
20 sec/BW+25 x 10

Pullups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

Killer w/o Brother 20, lookin STrong in here my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2007)

Lifts look good.  

How's the little one ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Lifts look good.
> 
> How's the little one ?


 
oh the little one is a ball o joy!  I haven't slept for more than 4 hours straight since october 28!  it's so rough, but he is so cute and cool...he is growing and learning new things every day, I love it...he will be 3 months on the 28th...

how's yours doing? how old is she now?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> oh the little one is a ball o joy!  I haven't slept for more than 4 hours straight since october 28!  it's so rough, but he is so cute and cool...he is growing and learning new things every day, I love it...he will be 3 months on the 28th...
> 
> how's yours doing? how old is she now?



It tough to get mad at something cute  (even if they cause less sleep).   "Baby Girl" will be six months on Wednesday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

For not having done those squats in a while, those are pretty good numbers.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

I admire all you guys that train as hard as you do with babys.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

So whats the deal with power squats, what do you mean by that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I admire all you guys that train as hard as you do with babys.




Training with babies is really hard, because you can't just drop them when you're donewith them like you can with dumbbells.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Horrible Trips, just horrible.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

How goes it Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> So whats the deal with power squats, what do you mean by that?


 
Hey DD, whats goin on?

Anyway, power squats are simply what I call "powerlifting squats", wide stance, to parallel, as in a powerlifting meet.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Had a 6 day weekend and took it easy, well as easy as I could I suppose. Alright I kinda figured that, but I didnt know if it was a new variation or what, thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it Brother 20!!!


 
not too bad arch, how are you?

So, are you gonna take the plunge to the Dark Side (powerlifting)????  In the words of the Emporer in Episode III of Star Wars.....

"DO IT!!"

It's fun to make all these star wars comparisons to weight training, either that, or I have way too much time on my hands,    And remember, once you cross over to the Dark Side, there is no going back....the Archangel we know and love will cease to exist, he will be consumed by Darth Archie!

so let's see how many powerlifters we can get to the Dark Side around here:

Darth Stew
Darth Threat
Darth D
Darth Pimp
Darth Archie???????

Sorry guys, the lack of sleep is really getting to me


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget Seanp.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't forget Seanp.


 
Ahhh yes, Darth Sean....doesn't Squaggle and griffin do some powerlifting as well??

Add:
Darth Sean
Darth Squaggle
Darth Griffin

I sense a disturbance in the force..........


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Get some fuckin sleep man! You are going crazy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Jan 24 DE Bench

Speed Bench
210 x 3 (8 sets)

Floor Press
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5


Chest Supported Rows (overhand grip)
160 x 7
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Giant Set
plate raises 45 x 15/db upright rows 40 x 10/db rear delt flies 40 x 8
plate raises 45 x 15/db upright rows 40 x 10 /db rear delt flies 40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Get some fuckin sleep man! You are going crazy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> not too bad arch, how are you?
> 
> So, are you gonna take the plunge to the Dark Side (powerlifting)????  In the words of the Emporer in Episode III of Star Wars.....
> 
> ...



What am I - chopped liver ??????


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Great w/o!!! LOVE the Star Wars stuff, keep it comin, Good Stuff!!!

Darth Archie, LOL, Awesome my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What am I - chopped liver ??????



oh, so you are a powerlifter now??  the dark side is reserved for powerlifters only buddy, although I gotta admit:

Darth Moomba

sounds pretty cool


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

suppose..better a sith order..than a quest for a ring.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> oh, so you are a powerlifter now??  the dark side is reserved for powerlifters only buddy, although I gotta admit:
> 
> Darth Moomba
> 
> sounds pretty cool



No......I'm not a PL but it's always fun to be in a club


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

He could always be a mascot.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

So what in the hell is the clubs name? They got the kikki club around here and then there was some dumb dog club, so what is this?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> He could always be a mascot.



   ... I don't think so.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> ... I don't think so.



Would you prefer to be a groupie?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Would you prefer to be a groupie?


 
 

Perhaps a cheerleader??  you do a lot of one legged and one arm exercises, I am sure you have lots of balance...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Perhaps a cheerleader??  you do a lot of one legged and one arm exercises, I am sure you have lots of balance...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


>


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2007)

Just for you, YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2007)

TT -  

haha


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

How goes it BRother 20, must say, the "Dark Side" is calling, must fight................... the urge........................ to ...................... turn........................ against....................... all I.......................... have.................trained...........................so hard for....................

Que the Imperial Death March as "Darth Angel" walks in ........






  Not just yet my Friend, LOL!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Then when Archie?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Then when Archie?



Was planning on doing 2 shows this year, June and October, however I must admit.............................. PL is VERY appealing to me, so chances are I might start immediatly after my contest in June, and see where that leads me!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Hell Archie just because they call it pl'ing doesnt mean you cant build serious muscle with it. I think you would be very suprised and pleased! My back is so much bigger now than it was 6 months ago!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it BRother 20, must say, the "Dark Side" is calling, must fight................... the urge........................ to ...................... turn........................ against....................... all I.......................... have.................trained...........................so hard for....................
> 
> Que the Imperial Death March as "Darth Angel" walks in ........
> 
> ...


 

HAHAHAHA I love it!!  you've already turned buddy, you just don't know it yet


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh he knows it, deep down he knows it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jan 26 -- DE Squat/DL

Box Squats
187.5 x 2 (10 sets)

Concentric Good Mornings with safety squat bar
170 x 6
190 x 6
220 x 5
new exercise...hard as hell, but at the same time, somewhat fun 

DB side lunges
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
another new one, didn't like these as much...i got winded before my legs were really tired, but it still did some good.  wanna build up the abductors and adductors to help with the wide stance squatting and deadlifting

superset
hyperextensions bw+50 x 10/decline crunches bw+35 x 8
hypers bw+50 x 10/decline crunches bw+35 x 8 

chinups
bw+50 x 6
bw+50 x 6
bw+50 x 6


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Who are you kidding you dont like lunges at all.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Fantastic w/o, I HATE lunges, more power to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Who are you kidding you dont like lunges at all.


 
Im not kidding anyone, I fricken hate them


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I think they are my favorite lift. I like doing very heavy weights with em. I always think about them improving my balance as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think they are my favorite lift. I like doing very heavy weights with em. I always think about them improving my balance as well.



Its final, you are a sick, SICK man!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Not the first time I heard that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 27, 2007)

Jan 27 -- ME Bench

Bench Press
135x 10
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 2
315 x 1
365 x miss
355 x 1
i wanted that 365 bad, got it halfway and got stuck.  next week i shall have it

Incline bench press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 6
165 x 6  
165 x 6

Giant Set
db raises (1 db) 50 x 12/DB upright rows 40 x 12/rear delt flies 40 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2007)

Good job on the benching.  What's the best you've ever done?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Good job on the benching.  What's the best you've ever done?



for the regular, flat bench, this ties the most I've ever done.  I haven't done a heavy flat bench in at least 5 months, so I would say this isn't too shabby....my other lifts obviously have had some carry over, which is nice


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Bench going down? Seems like you were doing more than that before.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

was'sup, Stew! again...nice #'s!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Isn't too shabby??!, heck I'd be ecstatic to HIT them #'s my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2007)

Jan 29 -- ME Squat/DL

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 2
315 x 1
385 x 1

Speed DLs (1 min rest)
315 x 1 (6 sets) 

Glute-Ham Raises
BW x 8
BW+10 x 7
BW+10 x 6

Superset (2 sets)
Static Hyperextensions bw x /decline crunches bw+35 x 

Pullups 
BW x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 29, 2007)

Killer! Nice job Stewart!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Squats starting to look very good!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Jan 29 -- ME Squat/DL
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...



That's not too shabby either.    You and DD are leaving me in the dust on squats.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys....at least I am squatting more than I am benching, even if it is only 30 pounds difference


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Great w/o BRother 20, good lookin #'s!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2007)

I see you are still changing things up.   

How's the boy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

Jan 31 Upper Body

Incline bench press
275 x 4
275 x 3

Barbell Rows
260 x 4
260 x 4

Close Grip Bench Press
305 x 3
305 x 3

Chest Supported Rows (underhand grip)
180 x 6
180 x 6

Pullups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 4

Upright Rows
110 x 12

DB Shoulder Press
50 x 12

Rear laterals
40 x 12

While I liked the setup of this workout, I was not happy at all with the performance.  I just felt like crap, and the exercises did too.  The weight went up, but it wasn't smooth, hopefully it was just a bad day, I've been tired the past couple of days anyway, and before anyone says overtraining, I know I haven't slept well this week, so I think that did it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Not getting much sleep due to the little one ????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Not getting much sleep due to the little one ????



yeah, that and my chronic insomnia is acting up again....I go like a good week where I sleep great, then I go through a crappy week and so on, it really sucks, I never ever feel refreshed in the morning, and that is even with trying Ambien, melatonin and OTC sleep stuff....maybe I should just try nyquil....can you take that stuff if you aren't sick?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, that and my chronic insomnia is acting up again....I go like a good week where I sleep great, then I go through a crappy week and so on, it really sucks, I never ever feel refreshed in the morning, and that is even with trying Ambien, melatonin and OTC sleep stuff....maybe I should just try nyquil....can you take that stuff if you aren't sick?



Try Red Wine and a Vicodine


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Try Red Wine and a Vicodine



ok, now how about COMMON household items...unless you have some vicodin you can send me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> ok, now how about COMMON household items...unless you have some vicodin you can send me



When you average one surgery a year they are COMMON household items


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

AWESOME #'s Brother 20, hope to be "near" that someday!!! Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Vicodin, I love those. They are so damn good for my toothaches I get now and then!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2007)

Feb 1 -- Heavy Deadlifts

deads 
135 x 10
225 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1
not a maximal effort, just heavy, for me

box squats (12" box)
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Done...

I wanted to do crunches and hypers but my equipment was inaccessable since I am in the process of having my basement renovated, so I said screw it, didnt feel like digging them out.

box squats for reps are pretty tough, tougher than I thought.  I figured I had 275 for reps in me, but nope, no way.

I know I have tried lots of things lately, but I keep getting drawn to the powerlifting workouts.  I WILL do a competition at some point.  Hopefully when my son gets a little older, I can look into joining a powerlifting gym and that will really help.  I know there is a great one here on long island, and a lot of huge guys train there.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

So is the workout we were talkin about earlier out?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> So is the workout we were talkin about earlier out?




i was so busy at work this afternoon, i really didn't have time to think about it.  i will still help you to put something together, i just don't know if i can stick to it anyway, so i might be better off not even starting...


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

I kinda figured that, haha. I dont know man I often think whats the point of being this damn strong and not being able to move with it ya know? But to each is own. I will appreciate the help.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2007)

you make it sound like I am a big brick block or something, hehe....I can move man, of course, I might not have the best stamina, and I might not make a good boxer or ultimate fighter, but I can play hockey with the best of them, plus when I catch you along the boards with your head down, you're gonna go through the glass!

Plus, I like the intimidation factor....I like having the perception that I will kick your ass, even if I can't fight for shit, I am sure it has to help with some people not wanting to mess with you, of course unless your name is Double D, where everyone wants a piece of you apparently,


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you make it sound like I am a big brick block or something, hehe....I can move man, of course, I might not have the best stamina, and I might not make a good boxer or ultimate fighter, but I can play hockey with the best of them, plus when I catch you along the boards with your head down, you're gonna go through the glass!
> 
> Plus, I like the intimidation factor....I like having the perception that I will kick your ass, even if I can't fight for shit, I am sure it has to help with some people not wanting to mess with you, of course unless your name is Double D, where everyone wants a piece of you apparently,



I wouldn't mess with you S20


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I wouldn't mess with you S20




now that is some funny shit!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> now that is some funny shit!



   I thought that would make you laugh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I thought that would make you laugh.



Oh I see, so you don't mean it eh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Oh I see, so you don't mean it eh?



I would just make you chase me around the block - then you would be 'winded' and at my mercy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Plus, I like the intimidation factor....I like having the perception that I will kick your ass, even if I can't fight for shit


THAT was how I did it at the club...


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Na I just enjoy a scrap here and there. 

Heck you make it sound like I look small, haha. For the strength I have I really dont think I look all that big. Who knows though. Once I get this cut down maybe I can get ahold of a camera and try to put some pictures on here. That ought to be fun.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

How goes it Brother 20, definatly put some pics up, like to place a face w/ the name my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

how's things, big daddy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how's things, big daddy!



doin ok....tired, the baby is a handful, but I can't complain!

I reevaluated my training, AGAIN, over the weekend, and I decided to try the 5x5 again.  This time, I am doing it a little differently than last time.  This time, I am just going to follow it to a T, and just do the main exercises, with no extra stuff, and I set more manageable starting weights, or so I think.  We'll see what happens when week 3 and 4 rolls around, hehe.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2007)

Feb 5 -- 5x5 Day 1 (Take 2)

Squats
235 x 5 (5 sets)

Bench Press
205 x 5
220 x 5
235 x 5
252.5 x 5
267.5 x 5

Chest Supported Rows (aka T-bar rows)
120 x 5
130 x 5
140 x 5
147.5 x 5
157.5 x 5

Using the chest supported rows instead of pendlay rows to help save my lower back for the barrage of squatting and deadlifting to come.  Every little bit helps.  the squats were surprisingly tough today, I guess that's what happens when you neglect repping for a while and only do one rep max attempts.  Benching and rows felt great.

I really want to make it to the deload weeks, I would love to get to the 3x3s as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Lookin solid my Friend!!! Wishin nothin but the best to you!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Stewart so what do you want to do? Lets get a program together and get stronger than hell! Cut is still on, but I cant do the cardio and weights together at this point. I just want to maintain strength. Lets do this!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 7, 2007)

Feb 7 -- 5x5 day 2

Deadlifts
297.5 x 5 (5 sets)

Seated Overhead Press
150 x 5 (5 sets)

Chinups
BW+10 x 5 (5 sets)

BW:223


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn bw 223! Wow. I am weighing around 210 right now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn bw 223! Wow. I am weighing around 210 right now.


 
Well, I haven't exactly been cutting lately like you, you know.  I have a strange feeling that number might be on the way up in the coming weeks too, the 5x5 stuff is pretty taxing to me, you know I don't like volume, lol, so I am gonna try to counter it by eating my ass off.  Of course, the hard part will be to stay away from the total crap food that's out there (aka fast food), but I can't say it will be totally clean either.

Whatever, like I told YM, I adhere to the 10 inch rule....so long as my chest measurement is 10" bigger than my waist measurement, everything is good


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I adhere to the 10 inch rule



That sounds like something a woman would say.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That sounds like something a woman would say.


there's another joke in there somewhere....just can't quite pull it out....


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That sounds like something a woman would say.


 
Ah the joys of selective quoting....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> just can't quite pull it out....



Do you use that line often?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2007)

The Selective Quoter strikes again!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

How goes it Brother 20!!! Hope all is well in Sithland!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

I think my chest will always be atleast 10 inches bigger than my waist or atleast I hope!!! Cutting does suck, but I see softball in the near future and running with those extra pounds os hard on my knees.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it Brother 20!!! Hope all is well in Sithland!!!



The Empire is doing great, how bout you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

What's up Mr. 5 x 5 ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up Mr. 5 x 5 ?


 
hey Mr amsterdam!

did you order a "Royal with cheese"?? lololol


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2007)

Feb 9 -- 5x5 Week1 Day 3

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
247.5 x 5 (5 sets)

Chest Supported rows
145 x 5 (5 sets)

It isn't as glamourous as some of the other workouts around here, but I am sticking with it this time.  I am tired of changing routines weekly, this routine has it all, even if it can be monotonous at times, but it is time tested supposedly, so that's that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> hey Mr amsterdam!
> 
> did you order a "Royal with cheese"?? lololol



Damn.......I should have!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks tough. How long did that take you, Stewart?
I don't have big enough balls to do a 5 x 5 program.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks tough. How long did that take you, Stewart?
> I don't have big enough balls to do a 5 x 5 program.


 
didn't take too long, don't forget it's only the first week....using submaximal weights here, things pick up around the end of week 2.  Last time I tried this 5x5 I fizzled out on week 3, probably because I added too many extra exercises.  this time I am sticking with the basics.

we'll see how big my balls are around week 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Damn.......I should have!!!


 
did you purchase any good stuff to smoke??  Come on, you had to since it's legal and all


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> did you purchase any good stuff to smoke??  Come on, you had to since it's legal and all



Nope............................


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2007)

Feb 12 -- 5x5 week 2 day 1

Squats
255 x 5 (5 sets)

Bench Press
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
290 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
150 x 5
172.5 x 5


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Great lookin w/o, Noice #'s tossed about!!!
Where can I find some info on this 5x5 routine???


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great lookin w/o, Noice #'s tossed about!!!
> Where can I find some info on this 5x5 routine???


 
http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/table_of_contents_thread.htm#PART I: The Program

go to the part that says 5x5 programs.

there are two types on this site he has listed...the intermediate and the advanced.  only difference is the advanced is a dual factor program and the intermediate is linear.  he (madcow--the guy who wrote those pages) explains the pluses and minuses of both versions.

i am doing the dual factor version currently.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2007)

Feb 14 -- 5x5 week 2 day 2

deadlifts
322.5 x 5 (5 sets)

seated overhead press
162.5 x 5 (5 sets)

Chinups
BW+32.5 x 5 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice workouts lately.



Did you get much snow?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice workouts lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get much snow?


eh, nothing like your workouts lately....looks like you turned things up a notch since you got back from Amsterdam....must have been something in the air there huh?  

we hardly got any snow, we got pretty much all sleet and freezing rain.  when I left work at 4:00, my car was a solid block of ice, took like 30 minutes to get it ready to drive, pain in my ass  .  the roads were plowed, but it didn't really help, so there is like a one inch coat of ice on like every road, even the main ones, and it's gonna be really cold here the next few days, so this isn't going anywhere soon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2007)

Since I'm not playing sports I have to release my energy in the weight room.

Bummer about the ice......I worked from home today.   Man - I got a lot done!!  I planned on driving into the office but the roads were still not clear at 10AM.  I'm glad I didn't go in.   There was a fatal accident this afternoon (on the route I take to work).


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2007)

Feb 16 -- 5x5 week 2 day 3

Squats
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
277.5 x 5

Bench Press
270 x 5 (5 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 16 -- 5x5 week 2 day 3
> 
> Squats
> 185 x 5
> ...



I'm impressed.  It's been two weeks and you are still doing the same program.

 .........Nice job on the squats


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

2 weeks and we are both using the same program, now thats unheard of!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm impressed. It's been two weeks and you are still doing the same program.


 
 


told you I was sticking with it this time....Next week is the beginning of the record weeks, that should be real fun  kill me now


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> 2 weeks and we are both using the same program, now thats unheard of!


 
I didn;t know you were doing it!  Since when?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

I have heard so many people rave about this program, but few are able to stick with it. On paper it looks simple but I know it's not. Nice job. How is your energy holding up? That 5th set must be a killer.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Strong w/o Brother 20!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> told you I was sticking with it this time....Next week is the beginning of the record weeks, that should be real fun  kill me now



Keep it up.   Let's see some records.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I have heard so many people rave about this program, but few are able to stick with it. On paper it looks simple but I know it's not. Nice job. How is your energy holding up? That 5th set must be a killer.


 
that is so true, when you set up the workout on paper, you think you will be fine, but once you get into it, things are really different.

So far, I've been fine energy wise.  One of the things is that you really don't keep a set rest period between sets, you just take as long as you need to.  So the workout might last an hour and a half, but obviously, most of that is rest time.  The goal is to get all the sets and reps, regardless of how long it takes you.

The workouts with the ramp up to the heavy set of 5 isn't bad at all, but the 5x5s are really draining, especially the Wednesday workout where it's all 5x5s, at least the other days are mixed between the 5x5s and the max ramp up sets.  If I can make it through week 3, I should make it all the way, we'll see


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah but whenever you have those pressing numbers you dont worry about fatiguing, you fight through it and dominate all!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Lookin Strong my Friend, you'll succeed and finish, have Faith!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 19, 2007)

Feb 19 -- 5x5 Week 3 Day 1

Squats
277.5 x 5 (5 sets)

Bench Press
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
110 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5
185 x 5


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

I am not doing the 5x5, but rather still on the same program I was on. 

Fuckin 315 for 5 on bench! Thats massive!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am not doing the 5x5, but rather still on the same program I was on.
> 
> Fuckin 315 for 5 on bench! Thats massive!!!


 
yeah, you know I had my son's Christening yesterday, so I was partying till about 9:30 with that, and didn't exactly eat very well yesterday or sleep well last night for that matter, so I was a bit nervous about this workout when I woke up this morning, considering I had to do it earlier than normal.

But I was pleasantly surprised by my strength today all things considered.  The squats were not too bad, the bench wasn't too bad either, I mean it was tough by rep 4, but I wasn't in danger of missing the 5th rep.


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Well after I said that I figured I had better change my program yet again. To an upper/lower split instead of a push/pull/legs. I figure I would rather bench 2 times a week.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother 20, hope to be close to your Pressing strength someday!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job on the bench you strong bastard


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2007)

Feb 21 -- 5x5 Week 3 Day 2

Sumo Deadlifts*
350 x 5 (5 sets)
*Switched to sumo style today, I feel more comfortable with the heavy weights this way.

Seated Overhead Press
175 x 5 (5 sets)

Chinups
BW+52.5 x 5 (5 sets)

This is by far the hardest day of the 5x5, and this is without doing the squats on this day as the original program calls for.  I have no idea how you can squat, then deadlift, then press, then pull for 5 sets each  .  At least the other 2 days have at least one exercise with ramping, this is pure evil here.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn right its pure hell! Nice workout Stew. Massive OH Presses.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn right its pure hell! Nice workout Stew. Massive OH Presses.


 
thanks D, it's not so much the weight, it's just the endless sets that kill ya!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah no kiddin. I can already see that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Week 3, huh?  How's the body holding out?  Going to make it past 4 weeks?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Week 3, huh? How's the body holding out? Going to make it past 4 weeks?


 
Well, I got through the most difficult (IMO) day of week 3, so I am gonna make it at least to the 1st day of week 4 as it looks now!

I also think I am not going to go into the 3x3 phase as outlined in the program.  I am gonna try to make it through week 4, then do a deload week, and then jump into another volume phase using my best 5 rep set as the target weights.  I am enjoying the volume phase right now, I can actually see a difference in my body, I look more solid and it has to be from all the volume, plus I like not going super heavy all the time.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I do think you will make it. I will be interested whenever you take a week off and then try some 1rm's. You going to be doing any of that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do think you will make it. I will be interested whenever you take a week off and then try some 1rm's. You going to be doing any of that?


 
doubt it...probably gonna do the deload week and then the 5x5 again.  I gotta tell you, if you are interested in gaining size while keeping your strength levels as is or even improving them, this program really is doing what it is advertised to do.  sure, I am not going for 500 deadlifts or 375+ benches, but the volume is high and the weights are high enough to really do something.  

I am interested to see what happens after the deload week, that is supposedly when you see your gains.  If I hop back into a new 5x5, I will have the deload week and then the lighter first couple of weeks again before I stress myself again, only, week one will be starting higher than this cycles week one, which is cool, so if over the course of 3 or 4 5x5 cycles, you improve your 5rm from 330 to say 370, I would say that's a nice strength improvement over 15 weeks, plus the size gains would be unbelievable on top of it


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes this is true. A 40lbs increase on anything would be pretty awesome. At this point I want to stop doing back squats so its not going to work for me. Other than that eventually I want to give it a go. In case you werent aware my cut is off, I lost 8lbs in a month and now I want to maintain until summer time (softball time).


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome w/o Brother 20!!! You will make it, your determined my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Every time I stop to check out your progress my jaw drops a little lower.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes this is true. A 40lbs increase on anything would be pretty awesome. At this point I want to stop doing back squats so its not going to work for me. Other than that eventually I want to give it a go. In case you werent aware my cut is off, I lost 8lbs in a month and now I want to maintain until summer time (softball time).


 
i've been checking in on you don't worry, just don't have much time to post a lot lately, but I'm watching, hehe

you know, you don't HAVE to use back squats and still do a 5x5...hint hint....you COULD use front squats or box squats or even the gasp, leg press if you wanted to.  I just think the program wants you to use the most productive and most weightbearing exercises for each group of body parts.  I mean, I have even toyed with changing some of the exercises around for a second go at this, maybe do dips instead of bench press, but who knows.  I also thought about switching the days around, so that mondays and fridays would be deadlifts, OH press, and chinups and wednesdays would be the death day of 5x5s with squats, bench and rows, but I don't think my back would like deadlifting twice per week


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o Brother 20!!! You will make it, your determined my Friend!!!


 
I am certainly going to try, that's for sure


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Every time I stop to check out your progress my jaw drops a little lower.


 
thanks BB....I'm doing good so far, never finished the 5x5 all the way through before, even after trying it on multiple occassions.  Let me tell you, it's a tough program, but I think it's gonna be very rewarding when it's done.

I will say a few things about it.  To be honest, I think it is a great bodybuilding program, and I hate bodybuilding!  I have made noticeable gains in my physique in the 3 weeks so far of doing it.  I think the strength gains are secondary.  I felt a lot stronger when I did a westside routine, but feel a lot bigger now while doing this.

One thing is that I feel it has done nothing for my athletic performance, so if you are someone who values athleticism, this program isn't for you.  It is pure muscle building/secondary strength building and if that is what you are after, it works pretty damn amazing actually.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I don't think my back would like deadlifting twice per week



Trying to DL heavy twice a week might be a problem for an extended length of time, but one heavy and one lighter (speed DLs for instance) is doable (at least for me).


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Once a week is plenty for me. But who am I to talk I am only pulling around 430.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2007)

i dunno, the more I think about it, the more I want to do a reverse 5x5 for the second "cycle".  I am gonna post the question in the training forum and see what kind of answers I get as to whether it is a good idea or not.

In theory, it makes sense if you plan on running the 5x5 constantly, you would be alternating horizontal vs vertical emphasis every 5 or 6 weeks, which IMO, could be a real good idea.  Of course, the downside is deadlifting twice a week, but since one day is the "ramping" sets, it might not be so bad, since it is short term.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2007)

The only way to know for sure is to give it a try.  And we all know you're going to give a shot anyway.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

To be honest I am not real familiar with the 5x5 program. Once I get more info on it, I may decide to give it a go. However I wll be subbing back squats with split squats.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The only way to know for sure is to give it a try. And we all know you're going to give a shot anyway.


 
have i become that predictable??


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2007)

Feb 23 -- 5x5 Week 3 Day 3

Squats
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 5
Lower back is still pretty beat up from the deadlifts the other day, this was not too easy due to that.

Bench Press
290 x 5 (5 sets)
Ugh...exhausting

Chest Supported Rows
172.5 x 5 (5 sets)

ok 3 weeks done...I am drained especially today.  This is tough, I am begging for the deload week.  Expect to see some less than 5 rep sets next week, cause this is getting rough


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats   You made it three weeks


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother 20, looking strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Congrats  You made it three weeks


 
  I did didn't I?   

it was a rough last two workouts though


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 23 -- 5x5 Week 3 Day 3
> 
> Squats
> 185 x 5
> ...



I've just read through your journal a little, and I gotta give you credit.  Your a beast dude, keep up the good work.  I like the program your doing, and might give it a go in a few weeks.  I like simple & effective programs like this one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2007)

Feb 26 -- New 5x5 Cycle

Bodypart Split 5x5 w/ higher rep work

Back

Deadlifts
310 x 5 (5 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
152.5 x 5 (5 sets)

Pullups
BW x 10
BW x 10

DB Rows
105 x 10
105 x 10

so there it is.  day 1 of my new 5x5 cycle.  as i said, this will be a bodypart split cycle with some higher rep stuff in there.  the 5x5 stuff is based on madcow's 5x5 advanced spreadsheet.  i basically took my best 5 rep set from the last cycle and carried it into this one for the 5x5 exercises.  so this cycle starts higher than last cycle and *should* end higher as well.  We'll see


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o my Friend!!! I like the higher reps on secondary work myself!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o my Friend!!! *I like the* *higher reps on secondary work* myself!!!


 
i don't!! But I thought it might be good to get some other stuff going on in there, plus some more exercises.  I liked the results of the original 5x5, but man, it gets BORING after a while


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2007)

Feb 27

Chest/Abs

Decline Bench Press
260 x 5 (5 sets)

Incline Bench Press
225 x 10
225 x 10

DB Press
115 x 7
115 x 7

Decline Crunches
BW+30(behind head) x 5 (5 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother 20!!! You don't like the higher reps huh?!? LOL!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Ya whats with the high reps? Most volume I have seen from you in a while.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya whats with the high reps? Most volume I have seen from you in a while.


 
Just trying to be a little bit like you


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I liked the results of the original 5x5, but man, it gets BORING after a while



Do I sense a change in routine coming soon?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sensing a disturbance in the Force!!! LOL!!!





Hope ALL is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2007)

NOPE, no changes really, just a "modification" if you will.  It's time for everyone to see the true power of the dark side!

I gotta admit though, once you get up the the higher weights in the 5x5, it really sucks to start back down low again....doing around 300 for 5x5 on the bench is great, but then going back to 260 kinda sucks.  I just have to have faith that this is the right thing to do for long term success


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

hola, mi amigo!
Looks like nothing's changed in here....strength increasing...impressive #'s...new routines on a weekly or sooner basis...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hola, mi amigo!
> Looks like nothing's changed in here....strength increasing...impressive #'s...new routines on a weekly or sooner basis...


 
ahh, the sense of humor around here is just amazing, hehe

but you know they say the best routine is the one you aren't doing.  So I just try to cover all my bases


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

see? I still at least have my sense of humor. 
Good thinking, sir!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2007)

March 1 -- Legs/Back

Squats 
247.5 x 5 (5 sets)
*went with a more narrow stance than last time, and man do I suck at these  

Chinups
BW+25 x 5 (5 sets)
*cake

Yates Rows
225 x 10
245 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother 20!!! Nothin wrong with a little modification my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

Lookin' good Stewart.  How are recovering from the workload? How many more weeks are you going to be on your 5x5 program?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Lookin' good Stewart.  How are recovering from the workload? How many more weeks are you going to be on your 5x5 program?




actually, I've been pretty tired this week.  I don't know if it's just a bad week or if it's the program, I mean, I even restarted the 5x5 cycle this week, so I am doing way below max loads this week 

i did the original 5x5 program for 3 weeks, then started this modified one this week and "plan" to run for 4 weeks, then a reset of the weights and we'll see


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Just trying to be a little bit like you



Gotta keep the ole body guessin you know? Cant just be a powerlifter, well I cant. You on the other hand yes yes you can.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2007)

March 2 -- Shoulders/Tris

Seated OH Press
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 4
*seemed to have lost some strength on these during the 5x5s I did.... 

Side Laterals
40 x 8
40 x 8

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Ever thought about using standing OH Presses for more functional strength?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Great lokin w/o Brother 20!!! I love the seated OHP, but am thinking about switching to standing ones to ease up on my back!!!

Big #'s as usual my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ever thought about using standing OH Presses for more functional strength?


 would love to, but my basement ceiling is too low


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2007)

March 5

Deadlifts
405 x 4
405 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 6

Pullups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6

DB Rows
125 x 6
125 x 6

DB Curls
65 x 4
65 x 4


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Another Impressive, Big # w/o!!! Awesome Deads my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice Stewart!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2007)

March 6

Dips
BW+135 x 6
BW+135 x 6
BW+135 x 6
 for sets+reps at this weight

Close Grip Bench Press
295 x 5
295 x 5

DB Bench Press
125 x 6
125 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2007)

March 8

Full Squats
225 x 16

Pendlay Rows
225 x 10

Seated Overhead Press
185 x 7

Chinups
BW+50 x 8

Dips
BW+115 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
120 x 8

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 15

SLDL
225 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> March 6
> 
> Dips
> BW+135 x 6
> ...



Geeez........Where you extra motivated today?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

S20 said:
			
		

> March 8
> 
> Full Squats
> 225 x 16



What's this ?????


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2007)

I wish I could get close to your #s my Friend, HUGE and Impressive!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I wish I could get close to your #s my Friend, HUGE and Impressive!!!


 
what are you talking about?  you're already there dude, I've seen your numbers, don't be modest...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's this ?????


 

it's my weak attempt at being you  

i could have done it muscle wise, but man, my cardiovascular system sucks major ass, I was completely winded for like 5 minutes after this set!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> it's my weak attempt at being you
> 
> i could have done it muscle wise, but man, my cardiovascular system sucks major ass, I was completely winded for like 5 minutes after this set!



  Funny guy........only 4 more and you can join the club of 20 reps at 225 (not saying you want to be in a group like that


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> it's my weak attempt at being you
> 
> i could have done it muscle wise, but man, my cardiovascular system sucks major ass, I was completely winded for like 5 minutes after this set!



Convincing impression!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

LOVE your siggie, Founding member.............. Good Stuff!!!

Enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> LOVE your siggie, *Founding member*.............. Good Stuff!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, the results speak for themselves...the DarkSide Club is alive and kicking.....ASS


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2007)

March 10

Full Squats
235 x 15

Pendlay Rows
230 x 10

Seated Overhead Press
185 x 8

Chinups
BW+50 x 9

Dips
BW+120 x 9

DB Curls
55 x 10

Trap Bar Shrugs
325 x 10

SLDL
235 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the workout big fella  

The dips are freakin' crazy!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like the workout big fella
> 
> The dips are freakin' crazy!!


 
you're telling me!  

I am forgoing the bench press for a little while, I am concentrating on a set of exercises just to see how far I can advance them.  I picked movements where there is generally no support from a bench or machine or whatever, so I am looking to increase my base of strength.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you're telling me!
> 
> I am forgoing the bench press for a little while, I am concentrating on a set of exercises just to see how far I can advance them.  I picked movements where there is generally no support from a bench or machine or whatever, so I am looking to increase my base of strength.



Have you picked a specific goal?  Like Dip with 200lbs ?  or say.....squat 275 x 15 ???


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 10, 2007)

You and YM make me sick with your numbers. Very cool workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Have you picked a specific goal? Like Dip with 200lbs ? or say.....squat 275 x 15 ???


 
nothing specific really, just to increase the numbers from workout to workout, either reps or weight.

I started reading a lot of the work of Ken Leistner and some of it is quite interesting, this workout is fashioned out of one of his routines.

I would love to dip with 4 plates for reps, I am sure I could do maybe one now with that weight, but I would love to do it for 10 reps


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You and YM make me sick with your numbers. Very cool workout.


Yeah, we're both quite sick in the head I think


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2007)

March 12

Full Squats
245 x 11 (+ 10lbs)

Pendlay Rows
235 x 10 (+ 5 lbs)

Seated Overhead Press
185 x 7 (-1 rep)  

Chinups
BW+50 x 10 (+1 rep)

Dips
BW+120 x 10 (+1 rep)

DB Curls
57.5 x 8 (+ 2.5 lbs)

SLDL
245 x 15 (+10 lbs)

Trap Bar Shrugs
330 x 10  (+5 lbs)


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like a great total body workout. I always come in here in search of some sick weighted dips. I was not dissapointed.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Looks like a great total body workout. I always come in here in search of some sick weighted dips. I was not dissapointed.


 
 
Glad I could accomodate you


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Fantastic w/o my Friend, Congrats on the increases, thats ALWAYS welcomed!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o my Friend, Congrats on the increases, thats ALWAYS welcomed!!!


 
yeah, thanks Arch, however, I really felt like I was dragging ass today.  I unfortunately or fortunately have something to do on Wednesday, so I guarantee myself an extra day off, so hopefully that helps a bit


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> March 12
> 
> Full Squats
> 245 x 11 (+ 10lbs)



Are we going to see some 20 rep squats soon?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are we going to see some 20 rep squats soon?


 
Nope  

My self imposed limit will be 15.  Anything higher IMO is a kickass cardio workout, less of a weightlifting workout, not that 15 reps is anything to sneeze about in the huffing and puffing department, but I doubt I will go to 20.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

I LOVE 20 reppers, but I'm not right ya know?!?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2007)

March 14 -- Low Reps

Full Squats
275 x 6
275 x 6

Chest supported Rows
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 5

Seated Overhead Press
205 x 4
205 x 5

Chinups
BW+75 x 4
BW+75 x 4

Dips
BW+145 x 4
BW+145 x 4

DB Curls
65 x 5
65 x 4

SLDL 
275 x 6
275 x 6

Trap Bar Shrugs
390 x 6


Decided to go with heavy weight, low reps today.  Might switch workouts between low and high reps, on the lows, do 2 sets up to 6 for a total of 12, and on the high rep days, do one set of up to 12.

Obviously a huge difference between low and high reps.  I barely felt like I worked out today, whereas the higher rep sets from the other day made me feel like I just ran a marathon!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother 20, NOICE #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2007)

March 16

Full Squats
245 x 15 (+4 reps)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 10 (new)

Seated Overhead Press
185 x 8 (+1 rep)

Chinups
BW+55 x 9(+5 pounds)

Dips
BW+125 x 8(+5 pounds)

DB Curls
57.5 x 9 (+1 rep)

SLDL
255 x 10(+10 pounds)

Trap Bar Shrugs
335 x 10(+5 pounds)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice job on the squats!!

I'm hitting legs tomorrow


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job on the squats!!
> 
> I'm hitting legs tomorrow



275x15 here I come! hehe

for some reason they were relatively easy today.  i dont expect this to happen often though, so I will enjoy it when it happens


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

Excellent w/o, up in everything, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> 275x15 here I come! hehe
> 
> for some reason they were relatively easy today.  i dont expect this to happen often though, so I will enjoy it when it happens



Soooooooooooo.............when will you be attempting the 275 x 15 ??  This week ?    I think you are REALLY motivated now   

You have been putting up some "huge ass" numbers on ALL your lifts lately.   What's going on ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Soooooooooooo.............when will you be attempting the 275 x 15 ?? This week ? I think you are REALLY motivated now
> 
> You have been putting up some "huge ass" numbers on ALL your lifts lately. What's going on ?


 
I think I might HAVE to try it now, even though I really don't want to  

as for the #s, I really don't know other than maybe it's the one set only and higher frequency?  
I'm not complaining though, trust me


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2007)

March 18

Full Squats
275 x 12 (+35 pounds)
*It's good to have "bets" with people cause it really motivates you. Not so much catching up to do huh YM??  But I would have never done this weight yet if it wasn't for the bet, so I guess I should be saying thanks  

Yates Rows
245 x 10 (low back didn't like these after the squats  )

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 8(+5 pounds)

Seated OH Press
185 x 8 (even)
*I just can't beat 8 reps, this is getting quite annoying

Chinups
BW+55 x 10 (+1 rep)

Decline Bench Press
305 x 5
*Didn't care for this too much after not doing benches for a while, I think I will stick with the dips...

Dips
BW+125 x 9 (+1 rep)

DB Curls
57.5 x 9 (even)

SLDL
265 x 10 (+10 pounds)

BW=223


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 18, 2007)

Insane in the brain! That looks like a great wo! Congrats!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice work - especially after just squating two days ago.  How'd you feel when you were done?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work - especially after just squating two days ago.  How'd you feel when you were done?



it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.  quads were fried afterwards, I might have had another rep in me, but why push it?

the only question will be, if I keep my day on day off schedule, will I be able to come back on tuesday and squat this weight again and make improvements??  bear in mind, if i kept my scheduled weights going, I was only scheduled to do 255 x whatever today, so i made a HUGE jump, hope it doesn't kill my progress....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.  quads were fried afterwards, I might have had another rep in me, but why push it?
> 
> the only question will be, if I keep my day on day off schedule, will I be able to come back on tuesday and squat this weight again and make improvements??  bear in mind, if i kept my scheduled weights going, I was only scheduled to do 255 x whatever today, so i made a HUGE jump, hope it doesn't kill my progress....



I'm feelin' it today.   I hear ya.   I probably could have hit 15 yesterday but I didn't want to risk an injury just hit my goal on the first try.   

You are squating every other day ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm feelin' it today. I hear ya. I probably could have hit 15 yesterday but I didn't want to risk an injury just hit my goal on the first try.
> 
> You are squating every other day ??


 
well, that's just the plan, to go every other day, time and the old body permitting. That is the one good thing about a full body setup, is that is you are forced to miss a few days in a row for whatever reason, you are still picking up every part when you return, as opposed to longer if a split routine.

so if I am feeling extra sore or tired on a particular day, I just add an extra rest day and just pick things up when I am ready. So far I haven't needed the extra rest, but I am sure I will soon.

for now, knock on wood, I am feeling pretty good


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

AWESOME w/o Brother 20, the force is VERY strong with this one!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o Brother 20, the force is VERY strong with this one!!!



You can say that again.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice workout Stew, good to see you havent lost a step, but actually are gaining.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2007)

March 20

Seated OH Press
205 x 5 (30 sec) 185 x 4 (30 sec) 135 x 8
205 x 4 (30 sec) 185 x 4 (30 sec) 135 x 6

Chinups
BW+75 x 6(30 sec) BW+50 x 5(30 sec) BW+25 x 7
BW+75 x 4(30 sec) BW+50 x 6(30 sec) BW+25 x 5
*2 drops in the set seems to be too much...gonna go to one heavy set, 30 sec rest, then a lighter set from now on...

Decline Bench Press
305 x 4(30 sec) 225 x 9
305 x 3(30 sec) 225 x 7

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6 (30 sec) 135 x 8
180 x 5 (30 sec) 135 x 8


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Ya now I know I havent been around much , you are doing drop sets! Looking in YM's journal alot huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Outstanding w/o Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya now I know I havent been around much , you are doing drop sets! Looking in YM's journal alot huh?


 
heh, I forgot how much I like doing drop sets, they are kinda fun...in a sick and twisted way


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree I like them as well. I like knocking some out on dips!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow - nice work on the chin dropsets.    

I was hoping not to see 275 x 15 in here for your squats


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Wow - nice work on the chin dropsets.
> 
> I was hoping not to see 275 x 15 in here for your squats


 
 

I *might* concede that bet to you, I had fun with the low rep heavy stuff yesterday, I *might* want to try it on the lower day, get back up to 315 and bang out some reps hopefully, then do a drop set down at 225 and see how many I can eek out after the heavy set. (I am guessing not too many  )

then again, who the hell knows with me


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> then again, who the hell knows with me



Truer words were never spoken.  Or written.  Whatever.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I *might* concede that bet to you, I had fun with the low rep heavy stuff yesterday, I *might* want to try it on the lower day, get back up to 315 and bang out some reps hopefully, then do a drop set down at 225 and see how many I can eek out after the heavy set. (I am guessing not too many  )
> 
> then again, who the hell knows with me



No need to concede 

  I got it today


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2007)

March 22--Legs

Squats
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 6
275 x 6

SLDL
275 x 8
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2007)

Not bad kid....not bad  

Sometimes you run out of gas....It's better than getting injured.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2007)

March 24

Decline bench press
305 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 4
305 x 3
305 x 3

Overhead tricep extensions
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5 
105 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

What kind of warmups are you doing prior to the sets you've listed?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

And to add to what TT asked are you stretching afterwards?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What kind of warmups are you doing prior to the sets you've listed?


 
for the bench press sets, I did 135 x 10 and 225 x 6 then went to the weight.  I hate warming up, besides, I feel that it's better to be warmed up in general as opposed to for each exercise.  305 is a lot of weight, but IMO, if you can use it as your worksets, you can do them without a lot of specific muscle warmup, your muscles should be able to handle it.  That's why I do such a small warmup.

then the 2nd exercise was no warmups, my tris were ready from the benching


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> And to add to what TT asked are you stretching afterwards?


 
nope, I never do that, perhaps I should start?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I never did either until I realized all the benefits there are from it. Plus after reading all the NASM things I have read in the past month or so I am much more informed now so yeah stretching is a great thing!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 25, 2007)

March 25

Chinups
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 4
BW+75 x 4
BW+75 x 3

Upright Rows
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

And then you stretched right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> And then you stretched right?


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Stuborn like myself I see.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2007)

you don't know the half of it....


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2007)

March 26

Squats
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

Hypers
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2007)

What kind of routine do you have going on here now?  I can't figure it out.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What kind of routine do you have going on here now? I can't figure it out.


 
it isn't exactly the same, but I got the idea from reading an article called Ripped, Rugged and Dense. Basically, it is a muscle preserving routine for being in a caloric deficit. Now, I don't plan on being in a caloric deficit, but I do plan on watching things a little more closely from now on. 

So, I just pick 2 exercises and do a 5x5 scheme for each one and call it a day. When I hit a all 5 sets for 5 reps, it's time to up the weight. It's nice, cause it isn't overly tiring, so I can finish the "workout" if you can call it that, in like 15-20 minutes.

I will just workout every day that I feel like it, whether it's 7 days in a row, 10 or 15, I will just take off days when I have something to do, or feel overly tired. But it's nice to know the workout will be over in 15 minutes, as opposed to the grueling 1 1/2 hour workouts that were my staple.

my pairings as of now will be:
decline bench
decline crunches

chinups
upright rows

squats*
hypers
calf raises
*I feel like squats are giving me some back issues, so I actually ordered a leverage squat machine for my home gym, when that comes, I will use that instead here. When that comes, I will do SLDL instead of hypers here.

seated overhead press
dips

chest supported rows
shrugs

trap bar deads
hypers
calf raises.

it's also nice, cause when the weather gets nice, I will go for bike rides after the workout, since I won't be too tired to do it!  so it will be workout, then protein shake, rest for an hour, then a nice bike ride, so that will be nice


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o's Brother 20, honestly try stretching, it has helped me TREMENDOUSLY!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice stuff Stewart. It will be interesting to see how that 2 movements a day workout idea goes. It must feel great to hit it hard and fast- in and out in under 20 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> It must feel great to hit it hard and fast- in and out in under 20 minutes.



Are we talking about exercising or sex?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are we talking about exercising or sex?





man TT, you are a horny old man aren't you???  but damn, those one liners are hysterical!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice stuff Stewart. It will be interesting to see how that 2 movements a day workout idea goes. It must feel great to hit it hard and fast- in and out in under 20 minutes.



well, I gotta be honest, it probably isn't an optimal setup, however, given my current situation, it might be for the best.  I mean, I am probably averaging like 4 hours of straight sleep per night before I am woken up tending the the baby, and let me tell you, I am really starting to feel it.  So, its nice to know you can get in a decent workout and not take a long time.

so its more out of necessity than want really at this point, but hey, if it works who cares?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2007)

that's why I say...get a nanny.... 

was'sup, mi amigo!
Hey...Do you know any realtors and/or lenders in your area (friends/aqquaintences? I've gota business proposition.)


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> that's why I say...get a nanny....
> 
> was'sup, mi amigo!
> Hey...Do you know any realtors and/or lenders in your area (friends/aqquaintences? I've gota business proposition.)



I work with someone who is also an agent with century 21....does that help you with your proposition?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> that's why I say...get a nanny....



21, blonde, and hot.  


Oh, and maybe one for the baby, too.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

Droppin in my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2007)

March 27

Seated Overhead Press
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
Thank God, I can finally get off of stinking 185 pounds for this exercise!

Dips
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5
Ouch


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother 20!!! Your Dips amaze me!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o Brother 20!!! Your Dips amaze me!!!



they are quite entertaining 

its kinda like your sick ass military presses.  same difference


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I work with someone who is also an agent with century 21....does that help you with your proposition?


yes...quite possibly. I'll have to get back to you on that...



Triple Threat said:


> 21, blonde, and hot.
> 
> 
> Oh, and maybe one for the baby, too.


see...Trips is thinking the right way...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2007)

March 28

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
130 x 5
130 x 4 
130 x 3

Trap Bar Shrugs
390 x 5
390 x 5
390 x 5
390 x 5
390 x 5
Got the reps, but I think it was too heavy, didn't feel it in my traps really well...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2007)

Simple and BRUTAL lookin my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 29, 2007)

March 29

Squats
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5

SLDL
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5 
280 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

I see you are lacking in the sleep department (Bummer).

How do you like your new program?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

Good stuff Stewart.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 29, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I see you are lacking in the sleep department (Bummer).
> 
> How do you like your new program?


 
Well, you know how it is.  

i wouldn't really call it a program, just let's call it my workout for the week  

I like it, cause it's fast, somewhat furious, and lets me use pretty heavy weights.  Probably doing jack squat for my conditioning, so basically, I am working out just to keep muscle.  my work capacity is going down the tubes, but hey, you do what you gotta do right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good stuff Stewart.


 
thanks BB! it's not my best stuff, but under the circumstances, not too bad right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2007)

March 30

Decline Bench Press
315 x 5
275 x 10
225 x 15

1 arm db tricep extensions
40 x 7 
30 x 13
25 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of sleep my Friend, but in all honesty, your doin Great w/o's Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2007)

April 2

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1
it's been a while....not too off from my max so not too bad

Leverage Squats
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10

hypers
bw+75 x 10, 10, 10

crunches
bw+25 x 10, 10


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Lookin Strong my Friend!!! What is your max Dead if you don't mind me askin!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin Strong my Friend!!! What is your max Dead if you don't mind me askin!!!


 
I believe I hit 450 on a conventional, 425 on a sumo, and 500 on a trap bar dead once upon a time


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Serious lifting Stewart!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I believe I hit 450 on a conventional, 425 on a sumo, and 500 on a trap bar dead once upon a time



   Good GOD my Friend!!!
Do you feel like the sumo is harder or easier???


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

What are Leverage Squats?  Is it a machine of some kind?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good GOD my Friend!!!
> Do you feel like the sumo is harder or easier???


 
Well, I guess if you don't always train with the sumo style, I would say it's harder.  For me anyway, the sumo style feels better on my lower back, but it really strains my inner knees and inner thighs.  The conventional style is harder on the low back, but mechanically feels better.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What are Leverage Squats? Is it a machine of some kind?


 

Body Solid Leverage Squat

this is it. pretty self explanatory, really KILLS the quads, lets you get really deep even if you can't squat regularly that deep, I loved it, I know its a "machine" and all, but it felt great


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Serious lifting Stewart!


 
thanks BB, but this is really nothing.....check in with me in about 3 years when I am able to fully sleep at night again!! Then you will see some serious lifting.

Makes me wonder how much I am suffering by not getting sufficient sleep every night?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> thanks BB, but this is really nothing.....check in with me in about 3 years when I am able to fully sleep at night again!! Then you will see some serious lifting.



In 3 years, you'll be ready for baby #2.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> In 3 years, you'll be ready for baby #2.


 
Oh good God!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2007)

April 4

Bench Press
bar x 10
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1  
Finally!  Maybe I should have been waking up at 4AM every morning from the start, I would have hit this sooner!

Floor Press (RI=90 sec)
295 x 6
295 x 6
295 x 4

Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

DB Bench Press (RI=120 sec)
105 x 8
105 x 8

DB Curls
50 x 10
50 x 10

Pulldowns to chin
120 x 10
120 x 10

I must say, I know I am all over the place with my training, but I always come back to powerlifting style training, for some reason, it always feels the best to me and gives me great results.  So the question becomes, why the hell do I stray?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother 20, INCREDIBLE Bench my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2007)

What's up big fella?

Nice work on the bench!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2007)

Stealin' my workouts again Stew??? 

J/K -- Workouts are looking really great!  Don't you just love getting up early?  I love working out early in the morning -- but 4am???  Dude, peeps used to look at me funny when I'd say I got up at 5am!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Stealin' my workouts again Stew???
> 
> J/K -- Workouts are looking really great!  Don't you just love getting up early?  I love working out early in the morning -- but 4am???  Dude, peeps used to look at me funny when I'd say I got up at 5am!



 Fit!

Well, let's just say that the 4AM thing ISN"T BY CHOICE! 

and I could never, ever under any circumstances work out that early


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2007)

April 6

Box Squats (speed-RI=1 min)
200 x 2 (8 sets)

deadlifts (speed-RI=1 min)
315 x 1 (6 sets)

leverage squats (RI=2min)
340 x 6
340 x 6
340 x 6

Decline Crunches (RI=2 min)
BW+30 x 10
BW+30 x 10
BW+30 x 10

Hypers
BW+50 x 10
BW+50 x 10


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Back to the good old westside?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Back to the good old westside?


 
westside is like the toyota of programs.  you can shop around for something flashier, or newer or cooler, but you can't beat the reliability of a toyota.

ok that was a dumb analogy, but you get the point.  The program is just so cool, you can try everything else, but you know this one will work and give you the goods


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

It definitly is the best for strength in the top 3 lifts! 

If I am looking for hypertrophy its just not there and I think thats where alot of young guys get frustrated. Sure you will get a little size, but no where near is it in comparison with strength.

Like always strong lifts! We know where you stand! Lift heavy at all costs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2007)

April 7

Bench Press (Speed) (RI=1 min)
225 x 3 (8 sets)

Seated Overhead Press (RI=2min)
185 x 3 (4 sets)

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+25 x 8 (3 sets)

Dips (RI=2 min)
BW+45 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Love it speed benching with 225lbs! Now thats moving some weight.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Love it speed benching with 225lbs! Now thats moving some weight.


 
yeah, that was fun, that sucker was MOVING too!


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Haha....fuckin tough on the old joints, but speed work is very effective imo.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

As usual my Friend, great w/o's in here, awesome speed work imo!!!
Have a GREAT Easter too!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2007)

April 9

Deadlifts (RI=1 min)
365 x 1 (10 sets)
*This was approx. 85% of my 1RM

Leverage Squats (RI=2 min)
8 plates (360 lbs) x 6
360 x 6
360 x 6

Decline Crunches (RI=1 min)
BW+50 x 10
BW+50 x 10
BW+50 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome w/o Brother 20, I like your w/o's, simple and yet BRUTAL!!!


----------

